# Curtains#2 - It Came From Below!



## Rybaer (Jun 9, 2004)

Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
9:42

Lawrence, feeling fresh from a scalding hot shower, is sitting in front of the television in his complimentary hotel room at the Hightower.  Though the hotel's laundry service has already returned his cleaned clothes, he is lounging around in the monogrammed bathrobe he found in the closet.  An enormous tray of empty breakfast dishes sits beside him on the bed.  The local news is replaying footage from the previous night's incident.

His attention is pulled from the television by a sharp knock on the door.  He gets up and peeks through the eyehole in the door.  He opens it and lets his brother Andrew enter.

"Hey, you're a tough man to find when you don't want to be found," Andrew says as he looks around the room.  "Nice place here.  Did they set you up after last night's episode?"

*****

The Centurion, Parkside, Coast City
April 17
12:46

Steven wakes, groggily, to the midday sun seeping through the cracks in his bedroom window blinds.  The events of the previous night slowly come back to him and he lays there for a while until he feels prepared to face the day.  

He finally drags himself out into the living room and slides open the patio door.  A pleasant April breeze filters in from over the park full of families out for the weekend.

The phone rings abruptly.  The caller ID tells him that it is Maggie calling from her apartment on the other side of the park.  

"Hello Maggie," he says.

"Hey there yourself," she says in her usual, chipper voice.  "You sound like you just got up."

"You're very perceptive today," he says.  "That use of my power must have really taken something out of me last night."

"I guess so," she says.  "Well, I was just calling to see how you were doing.  Got any plans for the day, or are you still just taking it easy?"

*****

Chandler Apartments suite 6G, Setter's Hill, Coast City
April 17
16:18

Thomas had the day off, so he spent it doing a few menial chores and reading the article about the previous night's events in the Chronicle.  As the reporter had promised, the story cast him and the others is a fairly positive light.  It almost went so far as to suggest that they might form a group of metahumans the city could call upon in times of need.

The phone, regrettably, had been silent all day.  He had hoped to hear something from that bartender's cousin, but he knew realistically that it was a long-shot that he would ever hear back.

Drinking a beer and watching a little television, his hopes leap when the phone rings.

"Yo, O'Riley?" an enthusiastic voice says from the other end...a male voice.

"Yeah," he says, trying to contain his disappointment.

"Deuce here," the voice replies.  James Dulcet, or Deuce as he was nicknamed, is an old friend from the Army - currently serving a stint as a recruitment officer.

"Hey man, what's up?"

"Me and some of the guys are going out for drinks tonight," Deuce says.  "You want in?"

*****

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
April 17
16:22

Jorgi had spent the day relaxing around his apartment, mostly keeping up with some contacts on the internet and checking on the press that was circulating from the previous night's incident at the Hightower.  The rest of the time he spent just wishing Tuesday would hurry up and arrive.

At a sharp knock from the door, he severs his mental connection to his computer to see who was calling.  He opens the door and finds Ms. Larson, the apartment manager.  She is a lady in her fifties who had been very friendly to Jorgi when he signed his lease a couple weeks ago.

"Sorry to bother you, dear," she says.  "I just wanted to ask that you try to avoid using your toilet, shower, or any other plumbing.  Seems that the sewer is backing up into the basement pretty badly.  I've got half a dozen calls out to plumbers, but each one seems to be swamped with similar calls.  Not sure when we'll get it fixed, but I'll let you know as soon as it's okay again.

"Guess you never really appreciate something as simple as plumbing until you can't use it.  Well, I best be off to tell the other residents."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
> April 17
> 9:42
> 
> "Hey, you're a tough man to find when you don't want to be found," Andrew says as he looks around the room.  "Nice place here.  Did they set you up after last night's episode?"




"Andrew! Nice to see a familiar face. Sorry. I wanted to contact you today, to get some news of you and the family. I've pass one of the worst week of my life. I've lived in the street for the whole week, and if it wasn't for Gus, I think I wouldn't have survived it.

Gus is an homeless guy I met. He is a pretty nice guy. He knows all the tricks and place you need to know to live in the street without problem. Well, almost without problem, he was attacked yesterday by some goons. It seems a shapeshifting mutant of some sort had taken his appearance to steal something to the goons. I had to get him out of there hands. I hadn't a moment to relax I had to run here after that.

Anyway, what I want to know, it is how the parents are taking that? I suppose it must not be the heaven at home. Do father want to kill me? Is mother on the edge of a crisis? And any news of my firends? I sent you an e-mail yesterday, and to Yannick and Jennifer too. Did you recieve it?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2004)

Chandler Apartments suite 6G, Setter's Hill, Coast City
April 17
16:18



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Hey man, what's up?"
> 
> "Me and some of the guys are going out for drinks tonight," Deuce says.  "You want in?"




If your buying I'm in, he says laughing. Seriously, I don't have any plans so count me in, where do you want to meet?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 10, 2004)

Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
9:43



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Anyway, what I want to know, it is how the parents are taking that? I suppose it must not be the heaven at home. Do father want to kill me? Is mother on the edge of a crisis? And any news of my firends? I sent you an e-mail yesterday, and to Yannick and Jennifer too. Did you recieve it?"




Andrew looks out the window at the city's skyline, his eyes don't seem to focus on anything in particular.

"Well," he says, "things have certainly been strange since you left.  Mother has been having a rough time - between worrying about you and being upset with father.  And father, well, he's become kinda withdrawn.  It's weird.  I've never seen him like that.  When we saw you on the news last night, mother was crying with relief that you were okay.  Dad, on the other hand, didn't say a word."

He turns to Lawrence and gives him a sympathetic look.

"As for your friends...I spoke with Yannick briefly the other day.  He seems to be taking things pretty well and I think he'd like to hear from you.  I haven't heard anything from Jennifer, and I don't think she's tried calling the house."

Andrew glances at the television, where a slow-motion clip of Granite punching a hole through the metal sphere is playing.  He watches in silence as Granite and then the swarm of spiders plunge through the hole.

"So what are your plans from here?  You gonna come home, or are you striking out on your own permanently?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 10, 2004)

Chandler Apartments suite 6G, Setter's Hill, Coast City
April 17
16:18



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> If your buying I'm in, he says laughing. Seriously, I don't have any plans so count me in, where do you want to meet?




"Right on," Deuce says with a hearty laugh.  "Not sure about the buying bit, though.

"We're meeting at the Brass Rails on 10th and Lear St.  Eight'ish sound okay?  Might drink for a while and then find somewhere to play poker later on.  We'll see what everyone's in the mood for."

Thomas has been to the place once before - a fairly classy bar that has an old-world pub feel more than a DJ'd club.

"Oh, and no dates.  Guys' night out."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
> April 17
> 9:43
> 
> "So what are your plans from here?  You gonna come home, or are you striking out on your own permanently?"




"I think I owe some explanation to the parents. But I dunno if I'll go back to school. I really don't know what I am doing there. I just don't listen in class, and my grades reflect that well. I pass all my course, but at the limit. And I was offer a job opportunity, in the same domain than father. One of the guy I met yesterday, Fate I think, suggested to form a group, the four of us, some kind of enforcement team to help the police against any new mutant threat. Sounds kind of dangerous.

I don't like what I am, but at least, I will be able to use those creepy powers for some good thing. And it isn't like I wasn't able to handle such things, I can dodge bullets. Even that swordman, yesterday, he was better than any hollywood action hero, and he wasn't able to touch me.

I thought of all those thing during the night. And I'm pretty sure I will be in my element. Knowing mother, she will not like that too much, to risk my life, it will play with her nerves. But I really do not know what father will say about it. I would like to have his support on that one."

Lawrence stand up and takes his clothes and enter the bathroom. He speaks loud enough that his brother can hear him.

"We will go back home, but first, I have one business to do. I want to know how Gus goes. He took a bullet yesterday, he seems not seriously injured, but he must still be at the hospital. The problem, I dunno which one. We will have to go to a tavern first, where I left him. They must know where the ambulance took him."

He gets out of the bath room.

"And no, I didn't took alcool there, it was that rocky man I fought with yesterday. It seems he knew many people there. I wouldn't be surprise to know he was the bouncer, with his shape. We left Gus there before we start to run here to help. I suppose you have the car?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2004)

Chandler Apartments suite 6G, Setter's Hill, Coast City
April 17
16:18

Brass Rails around eight, sounds good. I'm definately in for poker, could always use more of your money.  He says with a laugh

Don't worry about no dates, can't seem to catch any lately anyways, if I didn't know better I would have sworn someone put your ugly mug on my face. It's got to the the only really good explaination...


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 11, 2004)

Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
9:45



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "We will go back home, but first, I have one business to do. I want to know how Gus goes. He took a bullet yesterday, he seems not seriously injured, but he must still be at the hospital. The problem, I dunno which one. We will have to go to a tavern first, where I left him. They must know where the ambulance took him."
> 
> He gets out of the bath room.
> 
> "And no, I didn't took alcool there, it was that rocky man I fought with yesterday. It seems he knew many people there. I wouldn't be surprise to know he was the bouncer, with his shape. We left Gus there before we start to run here to help. I suppose you have the car?"




"Yeah, I've got my car down in the parking ramp," Andrew says.  Lawrence was extended complimentary room and services at the hotel for two nights.  Not sure if he'll be back or not, he pockets the room key and follows his brother down to the car.

They pull up in front of Moose's Pub.  Parking is not an issue as this neighborhood is desolate on a Saturday morning.  Lawrence finds the club door locked and no one answers when he knocks.  On a whim, he tries knocking at the door to the alley through which he and Granite had entered the night before.  No one answers.

Lawrence returns to the car where Andrew is waiting.  "No luck, eh?" he says.  "Guess it's a little too early for anyone to be at a bar.  Want to try calling some of the local hospitals or wait until later?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 11, 2004)

Brass Rails, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
20:14

Thomas arrives at the Brass Rails, greeted by the combined scents of tobacco smoke, alcohol, and wood polish.  The pub is dimly lit and decorated in dark woods with brass fixtures.  The wood furnishings have been worn and polished over decades of heavy use.

Part of the pub includes an open bar area with a couple televisions and tall tables with stools.  The other part consists of a warren of booths with high walls that offer each table a sense of intimate privacy.

Thomas doesn't see his friends in the bar, so he wanders through the booths until he spots them surrounding a large table.  Half a dozen guys all shout out warm greetings to him.  He knows all of them well from the Army - about half of them are still enlisted.

"Late as usual," Deuce says, giving his hand a friendly grip and ushering him into the booth.  "We've got a few things for our guest of honor tonight."

Thomas gives him a dubious "I'm being set up" look.

"First, a drink," Deuce says as one of the guys slides a tall, dark imported beer across the table.

"Second, a uniform."  Another guy produces an extra large bright blue t-shirt with a large Superman logo emblazoned across the center.  Everyone laughs at this.

"And lastly, a new pet."  A shoebox is handed to Thomas and he frowns as he opens it, afraid of what might jump out.  Inside, he finds an egg-sized chuck of smooth grey rock with black flecks.

"You have any idea how hard it is to find a good pet rock in Coast City these days?" Deuce asks with mock innocence.  "Drink up and spill it.  We want to hear the whole story...not the watered down drivel that the television news reporters are spewing."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
> April 17
> 9:45
> 
> Lawrence returns to the car where Andrew is waiting.  "No luck, eh?" he says.  "Guess it's a little too early for anyone to be at a bar.  Want to try calling some of the local hospitals or wait until later?"




"Yes, let's try to call, there is a public phone near here, just next bloc."

When he arrived at the phone, he search his pockets.

"Do you know what is the nearest hospital here."

_I had some money left, I am sure... what? a hole?_

"And can you give me 25 cents, it seems my pocket have a hole. I think it that's swordman who pierce it. Miss me, but I lose what I had left of my money..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professor Fate)*

_The Centurion, Parkside, Coast City
April 17
12:46_

Steven replayed the events in his head, curious if they had actually done some good last night.  He had hoped so, healing those affected by Pestilence hopefully went a long way toward restoring the good will of the people of this town.



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "I guess so," she says.  "Well, I was just calling to see how you were doing.  Got any plans for the day, or are you still just taking it easy?"




“You know what I say . . .’You can’t improve your life if you’re sitting there watching it pass you by’ . . . but I really have no plans,” Steven replied to Maggie.  He breathed in the coastal air – though it was already tainted by the city – less so coming from the park.

“What did you have in mind?” he asked.  He padded over to his apartment door, looking to grab the morning papers.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2004)

Hightower Hotel room #1723, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
9:58

Andrew flips a couple coins at Lawrence.  "Try Memorial," he says.  "It's less than a mile from here and would probably be the most likely place they'd take a gunshot victim."

Lawrence calls and gets patched through to an operator.  He is frustrated to learn that she cannot tell him anything due to patient's rights and security.  Lawrence tries to convince her that he is both a friend and the rescuer of Gus.  With only a first name (that may or may not be his real name), she won't even confirm if someone matching the description arrived.

The operator must sense something in Lawrence's voice and she asks him for his name and tells him to hold for a few minutes.  After nearly five minutes, she finally comes back on the line.  

"Sir," she says.  "I checked with the triage, who spoke with the patient you are referring to.  Augustus Thorpson IV verified that you are a friend of his and that I could pass along his status to you.

"He is in good and stable condition.  He's currently staying in room G319.  Visiting hours are from 10 to 6 today and you are welcome to come at during that time."

Lawrence thanks her and tells Andrew that he is at Memorial hopsital.  Andrew checks his watch and tells Lawrence that it will be past ten by the time they get there and park.

Memorial hosptial is a sprawling monstrosity of a building, housing numerous clinics and thousands of rooms.  Fortunately, there are signs and directories at nearly every intersection and Lawrence and Andrew are able to find the room without too much trouble.

"Hey Lawrence," Gus says from his inclined bed.  Lawrence hardly recognizes the man - cleaned up and dressed in a hospital gown.  He looks to be in good spirits.  

"I can only imagine this is your brother," he says looking at Andrew.  Gus offers his hand and Andrew shakes it.  "The familiy resemblance is uncanny."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2004)

The Centurion, Parkside, Coast City
April 17
12:50



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> “What did you have in mind?” he asked.  He padded over to his apartment door, looking to grab the morning papers.




Steven picks up the paper, immediately noting the bold headlines splayed across the Chronicle:  "MUTANT HOSTAGE INCIDENT FOILED".  There is a blurry picture from the Hightower ballroom underneath, presumably scanned from the tv crew's video feed.

"Oh, I don't know," she says.  "Maybe just a quiet dinner...without psychotic mutants, business contacts, or other obligations?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 13, 2004)

Brass Rails, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
20:14

Hardy har har, really funny. Thomas says as Deuce finishes talking, although he says it with a grin taking the joking in the spirit that it was given.

Not much too it really but keep the beers coming and I will tell you what ever you want to hear. He says laughing, taking a big drink of the beer in front of him.

Thomas will tell them what happened the other night answering what ever questions they ask, generally enjoying the guys night out.


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professor Fate) HPs: 4/4*

_The Centurion, Parkside, Coast City
April 17
12:50_

Steven smiled to himself at the headlines, and wandered into the kitchen, flipping the switch on the coffee maker to start his morning . . . er . . . afternoon brew.  He stroll back to the balcony for fresh air as he continued to review the paper.  



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Oh, I don't know," she says.  "Maybe just a quiet dinner...without psychotic mutants, business contacts, or other obligations?"




"That sounds wonderful, Maggie," Steven said, already thinking of the possibilities.  "Do you have someplace in mind or should I surprise you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 13, 2004)

Brass Rails, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
22:40

Thomas tells his version of the previous night's fight at the Hightower.  With each drink, it becomes more fantastic and exaggerated.  After a couple hours, Deuce suggests that they go back to his apartment for some poker.  Everyone agrees and the bill is quickly settled.

The streets are full of foot traffic, mostly going from club to club in this part of town.  With Deuce's apartment only a few blocks away and the weather pleasantly cool, everyone agrees to walk.  The guys are all in good spirits, making jokes (mostly at Thomas' expense) and ogling the more attractive women in their clubbing attire.

The street intersection about a block from the Brass Rails is obstructed by a pair of city utility vehicles and a police car with its lights flashing.  The smell of sewage starts to impinge upon the relatively fresh evening air the closer Thomas gets.

Passersby are gawking at the trucks, curious to see what is going on.  A manhole cover is open in the center of the intersection and two men with blue coveralls and hard hats stand nearby while a cop tries to direct traffic around the site.

As Thomas and his friends are crossing through the intersection, a shriek rips out from the manhole.  The two crewmen immediately look down the hole.  A panicky voice calls for help from below, then cuts off with a gurgling cry.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 13, 2004)

The Centurion, Parkside, Coast City
April 17
12:51

"Oh, I don't know," Maggie says coyly.  "Maybe we could try that new place down on 10th...Magnolias, is it?"

Steven remembers reading a glowing review about the place in the latest issue of Coast City Insider magazine.  It's an upscale cajun-style restaurant with live blues music on weekends.

"Sure," Steven says.  "I'll pull a few strings and make sure we get reservations.  How about eight'ish?  If that doesn't work out, I'll let you know."

"Sounds lovely," she says.  "And I'm driving.  My poor car is in desperate need of some exercise."

*****

Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
20:18

Magnolias is exactly as billed - classy, yet with a casual and bluesy ambiance.  A live blues band is playing on stage, yet it's not so loud as to prevent table conversation.

Steven and Maggie have a small table is a dark corner.  Their waiter has left them to peruse the menu over a couple glasses of fine wine.

Maggie leans forward, her face illuminated softly by a small candle in the center of the table.  "So tell me what you were saying to those others who helped you last night," she says.  "You know, after it was all said and done?  I'm curious."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "I can only imagine this is your brother," he says looking at Andrew.  Gus offers his hand and Andrew shakes it.  "The familiy resemblance is uncanny."




"I present you Andrew. Yes, it is my brother. He has come search me this morning. I got a free room at the hotel for what I have done. And I got a good breakfast. I hope for you the hospital's food is good.

I wanted to know who it goes with you. You seem to feel better. You may like to learn what happen yesterday, after we stop those mutants. The one named Fate suggested to create some kind of vigilent group. Something that could help the police with mutant case. I havn't given my answer yet, but i think I will join them. Maybe it will help me to accept what I am."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 13, 2004)

Room G319, Memorial Hospital, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
10:22

"A pleasure to meet you, Andrew," Gus says with a genuine smile.

"Yeah, well, the food here ain't all that, but I had to survive on worse in my Army days.  Good to hear that you got a comfortable night's sleep and good breakfast.  You look a little bit more lively for it, if you don't mind my saying."

Gus nods in the direction of the little television at the end of his bed.

"And I saw plenty of what you guys got involved with last night," he says.  "Probably a good thing that there were a couple others there to help you and that rock fella.  Yeah, it sure did seem like you guys clicked, even if the tactics were a little haphazard.

"And you say that Professor Fate guy suggested the possibility of forming a team?  Might be just the thing for you for a while.  Hang around with some guys that all have a common connection and working toward a singular purpose.  If you do it, just be careful and don't let people push you in the wrong direction...or use your powers toward the wrong sort of thing.  Stick to your own sense of right and wrong."

Gus's eyes nod closed for a moment.  He looks tired.


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2004)

Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
20:18

Steven dressed for the occasion in his standard colors of greens and greys, in this case grey dress pants with a deep green sweater, thin enough to not be too hot indoors but warm enough if it got cold.  He enjoyed the ambiance of room and the company of Maggie.  He looked briefly around the room upon entering, checking out the crowd for notables - though not wishing to be notable himself today.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> Maggie leans forward, her face illuminated softly by a small candle in the center of the table.  "So tell me what you were saying to those others who helped you last night," she says.  "You know, after it was all said and done?  I'm curious."




"Well, I just mentioned that I thought that Professor Fate and the others worked well together.  And if they should ever need the Professor's assistance in the future, they could contact me and I would put them in touch," Steven explained lightly.  "I guess I should have expected that metahumans of a like mind would eventually band together, and that might be more than any one hero could handle.  I mena, it hadn't really occurred to me until last night."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

"Thanks Gus, I will remember your advice. We will go now. You need some rest, and I need to speak to my parents. Things have been hard these days, for me and them, and things need to be made clear. I'll come back visit you soon."

He smiles at the man and turns around.

"Come on Andrew. Let's go home."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2004)

Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
20:18



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, I just mentioned that I thought that Professor Fate and the others worked well together.  And if they should ever need the Professor's assistance in the future, they could contact me and I would put them in touch," Steven explained lightly.  "I guess I should have expected that metahumans of a like mind would eventually band together, and that might be more than any one hero could handle.  I mena, it hadn't really occurred to me until last night."




(No particularly notable people seen in the restaurant.)

"Yeah, I suppose it makes sense," she says.  "You all did come together more or less independently for the same cause.  I guess forming a group could certainly have some advantages.  Might carry some additional risk, though.  You know - higher visibility."

Dinner is ordered and it lives up to the review as excellent cajun.  The service is impeccable and the ambiance makes for a wonderfully relaxing mood.  Maggie steers the conversation away from matters both metahuman and work after her initial question, and Steven is content to leave it that way for a while.  For over two hours, they are lost in pleasant conversation and several courses of fine food and dessert.

After dinner, Maggie excuses herself to use the restroom.  She returns in less than a minute.

"That's odd," she says.  "An employee was just locking up the bathrooms.  She said that the sewer was backing up or something.  Guess I'll just have to wait until we get home or something."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2004)

The Thorn Residence, Jamestown Heights, Coast City
Apr 17
11:46

After giving Gus a quick farewell, Lawrence and Andrew make the drive through town and across the Slate River into Jamestown Heights.  They pass through the old residential neighborhood until finally arriving at the house where Lawrence spent his entire childhood.  Today, somehow, it has the feel of being someone else's house.

Andrew parks his car in the street.  As they walk up to the front door, Lawrence notes that his father's car is not in the driveway.  Andrew sees this and off-handedly mentions that Dad is working today.

The front door opens into a small livingroom, stuffed to capacity with worn furniture and knick-knacks.  The walls are covered with family photos that span several decades of the Thorn family history.  Lawrence's mother was watching television.  When she sees her son enter, she leaps up and grabs Lawrence in a big hug.  She has a couple tears in her eyes.

"Oh Lawrence," she says.  "I'm so glad Andrew was able to find you and that you're okay.  I've been worried sick for this entire week."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

"I'm sorry mother, I didn't mean it. I didn't want you to worry, but I was scared. I was scared of me, so I could only imagine what other people would react when they would learn, and it scared me more. I just wanted to be away from everything.

But I was lucky, I found a friend. I wise guy. I'm not sure to like what I am, but at least, I am not scared anymore, and I start to control it too. I'm sorry mother."

He goes to his mother, and offer to hug her.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
20:18



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "That's odd," she says.  "An employee was just locking up the bathrooms.  She said that the sewer was backing up or something.  Guess I'll just have to wait until we get home or something."




"Thankfully, that's something that I don't have to handle, in or out of costume," Steven said.  He enjoyed the dinner, and had just been relaxing with an after dinner drink, when Maggie had gone to the restroom.  "If the sewers are backing up, maybe we should head somewhere else.  I'd hate for my wonderful evening with you to have even the slightest hitch."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2004)

*Jorgi*



> Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
> April 17
> 16:22
> 
> ...




"OhmyandIthoughtIleftsuchdisgustingproblemsbackhome."

He smiles at Ms Larson who he likes a lot more than the dark suited guys with automated weapons who owned the house he lived in back home.
Thinking about this not so delicious issue for a moment Jorgi takes a step back to allow him a deep bow.

"DonotworryMsLarsontheverybestmanisallreadyonthejob.I'llhave youonthetoprioritylistofplmpersinnotimeatall."

Even this issue can not kill his strikingly good mood today. He considers to spent the day in front of the screen as he usually does but somehow this is one of the rare few days he decides to go out.
Then he passes his computer he makes sure to route a call to the next plumper and block all other calls to that cetain one. 

"TheeverfabulousJorgiallwayskeepshispromises."

Then he crabs his skateboard and jacket to spend some time outside and finally get a feel for the neighborhood.

"AndmaybeI'llworkupthenervetocallmycutegoth.
...
yeah, likethat'sgonahappen."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

The Thorn Residence, Jamestown Heights, Coast City
Apr 17
11:46

Lawrence's mother presses him for more details about the last week.  At first, she seems quite shocked that he was living on the streets of downtown Coast City.  Once she starts to understand the capabilities his mutant abilities provide, she seems to realize that he can handle most mundane problems.

While she doesn't seem too excited at the prospect of Lawrence possibly hooking up with other metahumans to answer the city's call when needed, she finally concedes that he's getting to be old enough to make his own choices in life.  Being the wife of a cop, she understands what it is like to have a loved one who is always putting his life on the line for the benefit of society.

The afternoon passes quietly.  Lawrence checks his email in hopes of finding a reply from Jennifer.  There is none.

Yannick stops by the house in the late afternoon, bringing Lawrence out of a bit of a funk.  His best friend seems to be the same guy he always was...as if the metahuman aspect to Lawrence was of no consequence.  Yannick explains that his initial reaction from the episode a week ago was one of pure shock.  Now that he's come to grips with it, it's not a big deal.

They talk a bit about Lawrence hooking up with the other metahumans.  Yannick seems to think it sounds pretty cool.  Lawrence also mentions that he's concerned about what Jennifer thinks of him.  Yannick isn't entirely sure, but he tells Lawrence that she was going out of town for the weekend and probably hasn't even read the email he sent yet.  That gives Lawrence a little cause for relief.

There is a short knock on Lawrence's bedroom door and his mother pokes her head in.  "Your father just called to say he won't be home in time for dinner.  Some city-wide problem seems to be cropping up and the entire force is pulling mandatory overtime.  Yannick, you're welcome to stay if you'd like."

Yannick sticks around for dinner and stays another couple hours to chat with Lawrence.  Around ten, he decides he'd better get home for the night.

When Lawrence closes the door behind his friend, his mother calls him over to the couch.  She and Andrew are watching the television.

"Take a look at this," she says to Lawrence, pointing at the tv.

A local news reporter is standing in front of a number of city utility vehicles and squad cars with lights flashing.  There are many people wandering around the scene.

_"Well, the city workers I've been able to speak with say that there is some sort of growth blocking off the sewer line...something they've never seen before."_  The reporter looks behind her at some sort of commotion.  There is some jostling of the camera as it tries to get a better view.

_"I can't tell exactly what's going on,"_ the reporter continues.  _"It looks as through one of the city workers has come back up out of the manhole.  And...oh my god!"_  The camera gets a clear shot of a man in utility worker overalls grabbing a police officer and twisting his neck until is audibly snaps.  Two other officers try to beat the worker with their clubs, but to seemingly no effect.

The worker drops the dead cop and starts to grab for another, moving with somewhat jerky body motions.  It grabs the cop by the shirt and the cop screams for someone to shoot it.  An officer pulls his sidearm and fires a shot into the worker's head from less than three feet away.  A cloud of blood and brain matter erupts out the other side of the worker's head.  The utility worker's body twitches, but amazingly continues to wrestle with the officer.

The feed abruptly cuts back to the studio desk where the anchor apologizes profusely for the disturbing images that just got on the air.  He promises that they will try to get a better story of what is really going on as soon as possible.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

Outside Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:40

Maggie sends a valet off to fetch her car while they wait curbside.  There are quite a few people on the street, mostly wandering between the considerable number of clubs and restaurants that populate this neighborhood.

Maggie shivers slightly in the cool April evening.  She slides her arm through Stevens and presses up against his side.

About a block down the street, a number of city utility trucks and squad cars are sitting in the middle of the intersection.

"I guess that'd be part of the sewer problem," she says.  "Hope it's not too big of a deal.

"So, anyway, where are we going now?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
April 17
16:25

Ms. Larson gives Jorgi a puzzled look, as if she didn't entirely follow what he was saying.  She nods, smiles, and thanks him anyway before heading off to talk to the other tenants.

Jorgi does a little bit of quick phone work and hacking, placing his apartment complex up at the top of the list for the next repairman, then grabs his skateboard and heads outside.

The Riverside neighborhood is middle-class with a modern, upscale feel.  Most of the buildings are converted warehouses and factories, just cleaned up a bit.  Along the Slate River is a swath of parkland with a good paved path for walking, biking, and skateboarding.  Jorgi cruises up and down the river for a while, smiling at a number of young women and generally just enjoying the early evening.

As the sun starts to set, he decides to grab dinner at one of the local cafes before returning to the apartment.  When he does get back, it is well after dark.  Outside the building, a plumber's van is parked.

Jorgi finds Ms. Larson in the lobby.  She is heading toward the stairs for the basement.  Jorgi has been down there once, to use the coin-op laundry machines.

"Hi Jorgi," she says sweetly.  "Still no sewer yet, though I'm heading down to see how the plumber is coming along.  He's been down there quite a while now."

Jorgi wishes her well and starts climbing the stairs to his own apartment.  He gets to the door and just starts to unlock it when he hears a shriek echo up the stairwell.  It sounds distinctly like Ms. Larson.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

Lawrence looks at the TV, and he seems to be absorb by his thinking when suddenly, he snaps out of them.

"Mother, you said father was on that case?"

Not waiting for the answer.

"Andrew, get your keys, I need to go there. It's not normal all these."

Lawrence go to the phone, and call Faturius. He quickly tell him what's happening or simply leave a message if he isn't there.

"I need to find father before he meets one of those guys. Don't worry, I won't do something stupid. But i'll talk to the officier in charge see if I can't give an hand to that. Yannick, we will talk later. Come on Andrew."  

Lawrence take his jacket and walk out to the car.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2004)

<ooc: everyone is pretty much caught up now>

Brass Rails, Downtown, Coast City
April 17
22:40



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> As Thomas and his friends are crossing through the intersection, a shriek rips out from the manhole.  The two crewmen immediately look down the hole.  A panicky voice calls for help from below, then cuts off with a gurgling cry.




What the hell? Thomas shifts to his granite form almost without realising it. He looks over at his friends and shrugs a little.

Hang tight for a minute, going to see if they need any help. he says as he walks towards the crewmen.

Hey, your buddy ok? Do you need any help?


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate) HP's: 4/4*

_Outside Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:40_

Steven, even the gentleman, offerred Maggie his jacket as she shivered slightly in the spring night air.  He was hoping that she would stay cuddled up next to him, but he didn't want her too cold.  

Steven actually saw all of the vehicles and patrol cars before Maggie did, but was trying his best to ignore them.  He wanted to keep his attention on her, especially since he was so exhausted the night before the he felt he hadn't spent enough time with her.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "I guess that'd be part of the sewer problem," she says.  "Hope it's not too big of a deal.  So, anyway, where are we going now?"




"Well, I would like for us to head back to the apartment, maybe some after dinner drinks and lounging on the terrace overlooking the city," Steven said, his eyes occasionally looking over to the various vehicles, wondering if there was any real trouble there.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

(Steven/Lawrence)

Outside Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:41

Maggie accepts Steven's jacket appreciatively, slipping it on over her shoulders.  Moments later, the distinctive ring of Steven's cell phone starts bleeping from one of the pockets.

Maggie finds the phone and hands it over.  "For you, I guess."

Steven reluctantly answers.

"Hi, Dr. Faturius?" the voice says.  "This is Lawrence Thorn...one of the metahumans from last night.  Well, I think we might need your friend's help.  I just saw on the news some guy kill a police officer after coming up out of the sewers.  The cops beat him and shot him, but it didn't seem to do any good."

*****

A street corner, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:41

Thomas shifts into Granite and heads over to the scene of the disturbance.  One of the cops is also hurrying over to the manhole to see what the yelling was all about.

Two city workers are looking down the hole.  One of them grabs a heavy wrench and tells the other that he's going down to see what's happening.



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Hey, your buddy ok? Do you need any help?




The remaining utility worker looks up and does a double-take.  "Oh, hey, you're that guy that was on tv.  Uh, not really sure what's going on, but we've got a couple guys down there and it sounds like one of them might be in trouble.  We're not supposed to let folks down there, but I suppose we could make an exception in your case if you want to help check it out."


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professor Fate) HPs: 4/4*

_Outside Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:41_



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> "Hi, Dr. Faturius?" the voice says.  "This is Lawrence Thorn...one of the metahumans from last night.  Well, I think we might need your friend's help.  I just saw on the news some guy kill a police officer after coming up out of the sewers.  The cops beat him and shot him, but it didn't seem to do any good."




_‘No, no, no, no, no . . . ,’_ Steven thought as Lawrence spoke.  Steven’s face fell as he heard the explanation.  “I understand, son . . . .  I’ll give him a call as soon as we hang up here.  What’s the location?”

After he got the directions, Steven looked to Maggie.  “I’m sorry Maggie, I’m going to have to ask for a rain check on our plans.  Apparently, there may be something to this sewer thing . . . . Something’s down there, and it killed a policeman.  I’ve got to do what I can.”

Steven tired to remember if he brought his costume with him (he hadn’t) and realized that he would have to return to the apartment before heading off to help Lawrence.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2004)

*Granite heath:fine hp:4*

A street corner, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:41

Granite nods and heads back towards his friends. "This might take a few, why don't you guys go start the poker game and I will catch up with you when I'm done."

Granite will do his best to convince his friends to leave, when they do he will go back to the manhole see if he can get a flashlight or some other kind of light source and then head down muttering about getting his best pair of clothes dirty.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 16, 2004)

Outside Magnolias, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:42



			
				Steven Faturius said:
			
		

> ‘No, no, no, no, no . . . ,’ Steven thought as Lawrence spoke. Steven’s face fell as he heard the explanation. “I understand, son . . . . I’ll give him a call as soon as we hang up here. What’s the location?”




Steven hears Lawrence conferring with someone else, then he comes back on the line.  "My brother thinks that the news crew was over in front of the new Nike superstore on...what is it...16th Street?  Something like that."

Steven thanks Lawrence and promises to pass the information along to Professor Fate immediately.  Maggie's car arrives and she tips the valet and takes the wheel.  

"Don't worry about it," she says with a hint of forced optimism.  "I'm sure this super hero gig won't be all fun and games.  Back to your apartment for the suit, then?"

The location Lawrence gave Faturius is about seven or eight blocks from Magnolias.  His apartment is about another six blocks beyond that.  Maggie doesn't pass the Nike store, though she does get routed around another blocked off intersection.  That makes at least three sites that Steven is aware of where city workers appear to be dealing with the sewers.

About eight minutes later, Maggie pulls up in front of Steven's apartment building.  "I suppose you can get yourself where you're going?" she says.  "Do take care and give me a call later to let me know what's going on."  She leans over to give him a quick kiss and a squeeze on the thigh.

*****

Andrew's car, Jamestown Heights, Coast City
Apr 17
22:42

Lawrence hangs up and follows Andrew out the door, pausing only to give his mother a quick hug on the way out.  She has a worried look on her face, one he realizes that he's seen before when his father had been going out for a particularly rough day of police work.

Andrew drives quickly, but not so fast as to draw attention of any passing police cars.  Traffic is light at this time of evening, so they make good time.

"Just head over to where that news crew was filming?" Andrew asks and Lawrence nods an affirmative.  "So, who was that you called again?"

*****

A street corner, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:42

Granite tells his friends to go get the poker game going.  They shuffle off a bit, but Granite has the distinct feeling that they've decided to stick around and watch along with the rest of the growing crowd.  He tries to focus on the matter at hand.

Granite manages to get a spare hard hat from one of the utility crewmen, one with a built-in light on top.  The crewman helps strap it on his head and clicks the light on.  He can only imagine what he looks like, but at least he'll have light.

He slides down the ladder and lands in an inch of stagnant water.  It is warm and humid down in the sewer access tunnels.  Granite also finds that he has to hunch over just slightly to walk.  He hears a bit of noise down one direction and moves toward it.

He pokes his head around a side tunnel, this one deeper and with a little bit of open sewage flowing past.  About twenty feet away, a utility crewman has his back turned to Granite.  He appears to be standing over a fallen companion.  Just a few feet further down the tunnel is something that catches Granite's breath.  A wall of some grayish green, fuzzy organic matter has plugged up nearly the entire tunnel...and it appears to be slowly moving his direction.  Bulbs the size of baseballs protrude on stalks here and there, glowing ever so slightly in phosphorescent green.  A few thin tendrils reach out and start to dig into the flesh of the fallen man.

The utility worker turns toward Granite, aware of his presence.  The man's flesh has a sickly mottled appearance.  His eyes are devoid of humanity and have a slight phosphorescent green glow to them, just like the bulbs.  

He starts to stalk toward Granite in an awkward, but clearly threatening manner.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Seeing his mother worrying, he tell her.

"I will come back, and with father. You do not need to worry."

And he walks into the car.

"Well, as I have no idea where te action is now, yes, just go to where was the reporter. 

Dr Faturius. He is the one who have suggested to form the group. He is the contact for Fate. Fate is some kind of spelcaster or something like that, as I have seen him. Faturius have the numbers of the other two guys too I think. So, at least, if there is something really bad happening, I won't be alone. Anyway, I just want to make sure father is ok, and that thing can be handle. I'll be happy to do nothing if they don't need me."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2004)

*Granite health:fine hp:4*

What the hell is that? Granite says as he looks at the moving wall. And what are you supposed to be? A pissed off extra from a zombie move? He says to the man coming towards him.

Granite assumes a defensive position and waits for the "man" to come into range.

<ooc: Granite will hold his attack and then attempt to grapple his opponent when he gets within range>


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

The Centurion, Coast City
Apr 17
22:50



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "I suppose you can get yourself where you're going?" she says.  "Do take care and give me a call later to let me know what's going on."  She leans over to give him a quick kiss and a squeeze on the thigh.




Steven nodded in response and replied, "I will . . . and thanks for being so understanding."  He was somewhat distracted by thinking about what was to come, but focused enough to be thoughtful and speak from the heart to Maggie.

He watched for a moment or two as Maggie pulled away, then headed into the Centurion, tipping the doorman on the way in - as was his custom.

"Bartholomew, how are you tonight?  Anything exciting?" Steven asked in passing.

Steven made his way to his apartment, walking at a normal pace.  At the room, he locked up the door and made certain the terrace curtains were drawn.    He gathered his briefcase and began to change into costume.  As he changed he thought about the powers that he had developed so far.  

Essentially, all Steven had to do was verbalize his wishes and direct the result with his hands.  He still could seem to work illusions or control people - his mind just wasn't wired that way.  He wondered if he could will himself into costume, instantly changing, much like the comic books he read as a child.  Time and effort would have been saved, and maybe more lives as well.

He decided to see if it would work.  Regardless of the result, Professor Fate went intangible, willed himself to fly, them made his way through the building to exit into the city itself.*

* - see OOC thread


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2004)

*Jorgi*

"Ohgreat,somuchforadaywihouttrouble"

Jorgi thinks hard about not reacting to the scream. Screams mean shok or pain and those probably mean a lot of trouble and danger. Before he can come to a decision he realizes that he's allready running down the stairs, leaping over the sides to save time.

"ThenthehelldidIbecomeafrikinhero?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2004)

The sewers, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:44

The zombie, as Granite puts it, shambles toward him.  Granite holds his position and then clamps down on the zombie's shoulders with incredible strength.  The zombie feebly attempts to bite his arm, but his teeth are unable to penetrate Granite's stony flesh.

(Attack roll 12+7=19, hit; Opposed grapple check 8+11=19 vs 12, success)

(Bite attack roll 18, hit; Protection negates damage)

*****

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:45

Jorgi runs down the stairs and through the lobby.  He clearly hears Ms. Larson down in the basement yell at someone to get away from her.  He vaults over the railing and lands halfway down the stairs to the basement.

In the gloomy basement hallway, Jorgi sees the plumber slowly advancing upon Ms. Larson.  She appears to have tripped over a toolbox in her haste to get away from him.

Jorgi can tell that there is something not right with the plumber.  The way he is walking is awkward at best.  And his eyes...are they glowing?

*****

The Centurion, Coast City
Apr 17
22:50



			
				Steven Faturius said:
			
		

> He watched for a moment or two as Maggie pulled away, then headed into the Centurion, tipping the doorman on the way in - as was his custom.
> 
> "Bartholomew, how are you tonight? Anything exciting?" Steven asked in passing.




"Good evening, Dr. Faturius," Bartholomew says, tipping his hat in thanks.  "Just the sewers, sir.  I'd suggest you try to avoid flushing or running too much water.  Things seem to be backing up a bit right now."

Steven adds the tidbit to his growing sense of concern and hurries up to his room.  He pulls out his briefcase and decides to try using his innate powers to will his suit onto himself.  With a faint pop, he finds that his costume has replaced his street clothes.  Out of curiosity, he opens the briefcase and finds his street clothes inside, neatly folded.

He turns intangible and flies through the ductwork of the building, up and out through the roof where he could go unseen.  

*****

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

A truck from a local news station, four police cars, and two city utility vehicles crowd the street in front of the new Nike superstore.  Over a hundred interested passersby are trying to get a view, but ever since the gun was discharged they are keeping a respectable distance.

Andrew has to pull his car over about two hundred feet from the collection of vehicles.  Lawrence hops out and starts to hurry over.  Andrew follows a short distance behind.

As he gets closer, Lawrence can see that the cops have managed to restrain the utility worker with several pairs of handcuffs binding his arms and ankles.  In spite of this, and the bullet through the head, the utility worker is still struggling mightily to get free.  The cops are split between trying to keep the news crew and civilians back and watching over their captive.

Lawrence happens to catch a glimpse of movement overhead and notes the flying arrival of Professor Fate in all his costumed glory.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

Fate was pleased by the change, and inspected himself several times to make certain everything was in place.  With that accomplished, Fate felt a sense of pride in his abilities, more certain that he would be able to help those in need – even after his exploits the night before.

Professor Fate spent his time thinking on the flight over . . . _‘Multiple locations – all with sewer issues, something must have backed up a main junction somewhere within the sewers.  I probably should get a sewer map from somewhere to better analyze this,’_ Professor Fate thought.

As he neared the location, Lawrence had indicated, Professor Fate descended and landed near a utility truck, close to where most of the commotion was.  He spent the next several moments trying to make sense of what was happening around him.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2004)

*Granite heath:fine hp:4*

The sewers, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:44

It's time for nighty night. Granite tells the thing as he pulls back his fist, while he continues to grapple it.

<ooc:attack using power attack, since it is grappled surprise attack should come into play. If he only stuns it he will use takedown attack feat to attack again>


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

As Lawrence makes his way into the crowd, he try to spot where Professor Fate is landing. He sees him landing inside the perimeter.  When he arrived at the line made by the police, Lawrence stops and tell to the policeman in front of him.

"Hi, I'm with that guy." Pointing Professor Fate. "Can you let me pass? And by the way, do you know where is the Officier Thorn?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2004)

*Jorgi Vladislav*

"Glowingeyes?
Comeonwhoareyougonaimpresswiththat,evenIcandoit."

With a thought Jorgi sends an overcharge of electricity through the light bulbs overhead the worker and runs to Ms Larson's side to help her up.

"Howdoyousayrunforyourlifeinthiscountry?"

If possible he will push her up and try to lead her up the stairs. This reminds him far too much of childhood fears of monsters in the basement. Especially then they're running up the stairs with the hope to smash the door behind them before the thing can reach them.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 18, 2004)

The sewers, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:44

Granite plants his fist into the "zombie's" chest.  It caves inward and some of the skin rips from the torso and up through the neck as if it were paper.  Some blood begins to seep out of the wound, but mostly a thick mass of greenish-gray fibrous filaments begin squirming out.  They seem drawn to Granite's hand.

The force of the blow, in addition to tearing away some of the flesh, sunders the cohesiveness of the body and it ceases to struggle.

(ooc - a foe you are grappled with does not lose its defense bonus against the fellow grappler, only to those outside the grapple.  So, Suprise Strike wouldn't come into play.  Regardless, the power attack was far too much for the thing to withstand.)

*****

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:45

Jorgi sends a surge of electricity through the fluorescent light fixture above the plumber.  The bulbs snap and pop out in a shower of sparks and the smell of ozone overwhelms the mustiness of the basement.  The plumber's green glowing eyes are much more obvious now.

Ms. Larson seems to get a boost to her spirits at the sight of help and is able to get shakily to her feet.  Jorgi tries to push her toward the stairs, but she is moving just slowly enough that the plumber is able to catch up and take a swipe at Jorgi and grabs a handful of his jacket.

Sensing that he'd be on the losing end of a strength contest, Jorgi simply slips out of the jacket and hurries Ms. Larson up the stairs, slamming the door shut behind him.  Footsteps indicate that the plumber is not far behind.

*****

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

Professor Fate lands next to one of the utility trucks, drawing much of the attention of the on-lookers and police officers.  Lawrence points out the costumed hero to the officer who had stopped him.

"You're with him?" the officer says.  "Yeah, sure you are.  Look, this isn't really a place you want to be right now.  As for Officer Thorn, the name sounds familiar, but I can't say I know him for sure.  Might be from another precinct."

Professor Fate notes the transaction between the officer and Lawrence and comes over to smooth things out.  He assumes his most diplomatic posture.  "Officer," he says, "this young man is indeed with me.  He was one of the metahuman heroes from the incident at the hightower last night.  We worked side by side to put a quick end to that situation."

The officer looks at Lawrence dubiously, then recognition begins to set in.  "Oh, geez.  You're the one who turns into that swarm of spiders.  Yeah, well, I guess it's okay then.  Just stay away from the guy in cuffs.  Somethin' ain't right there and I suspect it's related to them energy curtains.  He took a bullet through the head and just keeps on fighting."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"Thanks, mister." say Lawrence, as he pass the perimeter "Is he the only guys like that, or you have other manifestion like him in the city?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

Professor Fate listens to the officer's explanation, as well as the question by Lawrence.  He thanked Lawrence for contacting him, and briefly held off trying to get ahold of the others - at least until he had a better idea of what was going on.



			
				Officer said:
			
		

> " . . . Just stay away from the guy in cuffs. Somethin' ain't right there and I suspect it's related to them energy curtains. He took a bullet through the head and just keeps on fighting."




"Well, that just doesn't seem normal, does it?" Professor Fate said, somewhat sarcastically.  "Could you explain the situation to me.  Did the man just turn like that in the street, did a beam of energy or a curtain hit him, or did he come up from the sewers?"

After getting his answers, Professor Fate moved to the utility truck and looked around for another repairman to question.  If he doesn't find one, he'll look through the truck himself, otherwise . . . 

"Excuse, good sir, can I take a look at the sewer maps for this section of the city?  If I'm going to go down there, it would be a good idea to know my way around," Professor Fate asked as charsimatically as he could.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 19, 2004)

The sewers, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:44



> Granite plants his fist into the "zombie's" chest. It caves inward and some of the skin rips from the torso and up through the neck as if it were paper. Some blood begins to seep out of the wound, but mostly a thick mass of greenish-gray fibrous filaments begin squirming out. They seem drawn to Granite's hand.




That's just gross. Granite shakes his hand trying to get rid of any remaining filaments from his hand.

He looks around and realises that there isn't much that he can do down here without further information, so goes back up topside, warning people away. Once he is back he will instuct the remaining city works to contact the police and the center for disease control.

Tell everyone to stay away from the sewers pull everyone out as fast as you can. Also see if you can contact someone named Professor Fate, tell him Granites looking for him and give him this address.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 19, 2004)

10th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:46

Granite climbs back out of the manhole.

"What's going on down there?" one of the utility workers asks.  "Did you find Chuck and Gary?"

Granite explains what he found, trying not to be too abrasive.  Both utility workers and one of the traffic cops blanch in horror.  At the suggestion of calling more cops and even the CDC, one of the cops gets on his radio.



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Tell everyone to stay away from the sewers pull everyone out as fast as you can. Also see if you can contact someone named Professor Fate, tell him Granites looking for him and give him this address.




Granite then recalls that he was given a business card with a number to call if he ever wanted to get in touch with Professor Fate.  He pulls out his wallet and finds it sandwiched between and ATM receipt and a ticket stub from a ballgame some eight months earlier.  Dr. Steven Faturius is the name on the card.

"Uh, anyone have a cell phone I could borrow?" he says, looking up at the two utility crew members.  One guy pulls a cell phone out of his shirt pocket and hands it over.

Granite carefully dials Dr. Faturius's cell phone number.

*****

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

"Well," one of the officers says, "I know the sewer is backed up in quite a few places around the city.  Our force is spread pretty thin just dealing with the traffic snarls around the utility crews.  I think the utility guys are stretched even thinner.

"From what I've heard, they're finding some sort of organic growth down there, plugging up the works.  Something that grows really fast.

"Now, as for this guy," he waves in the direction of the captive, "I don't know what's going on.  He was one of the utility guys that went down below to check things out.  There was another who went with him, but he hasn't come back yet.  After this guy's appearance, no one else is willing to go into the sewers looking for him."

Professor Fate grabs one of the utility crewmen and inquires about maps of the sewers.  The guy gives him a curious look.  "Well, sure, we've got lots of plans for the city grid in the truck.  I'm not allowed to give 'em away or anything, but I suppose you could take a look."

(If Professor Fate is carrying Faturius' cell phone, it starts ringing.  If not, we'll carry on with the sewer plans.)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2004)

*Jorgi Vladislav*

Jorgi tries to hold the door shut and looks frantically around for something to bar it with.

"MsLarsonitwouldbeahighlyappropriatemomenttotakeyourkeysandlockthisdoor."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 20, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Jorgi tries to hold the door shut and looks frantically around for something to bar it with.
> 
> "MsLarsonitwouldbeahighlyappropriatemomenttotakeyourkeysandlockthisdoor."





There is nothing handy that could bar the door closed, though a bench in the nearby lobby might help block it a bit.

Ms. Larson gives Jorgi a blank look as if she didn't understand what he was saying.  "Keys!" he says, pointing at the doorknob.

"Oh, right," she says and fumbles for the key ring in her pocket.  She selects the proper one and tries to fit it in the hole.  The plumber slams into the door, startling her badly enough that she drops the key ring.  Jorgi throws all of his weight against the door and implores her to hurry.  She picks up the keys and finally manages to lock the door.

The plumber continues to slam against the door from behind.  Jorgi slides the bench in front of the basement door, but realizes that it won't slow the plumber down much if he's capable of breaking through.  Judging by the cracking around the hinges, it won't be long before he gets through.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2004)

*Jorgi Vladislav*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> There is nothing handy that could bar the door closed, though a bench in the nearby lobby might help block it a bit.
> 
> Ms. Larson gives Jorgi a blank look as if she didn't understand what he was saying.  "Keys!" he says, pointing at the doorknob.
> 
> ...




"Ladynow'sthetimetorunandcallthepolice!"

He throws himself against the door in the hopes of buying it a few more seconds.

"RUN!POLICE!"
he shouts then seeing that Ms Larson again didn't understand him.
_Right as if the police could do this._
Then he remembers that od fellow with the helmet and something about superbeing that should work together. 
_Now this would be a great time to have some superpowered buddies. Especially that stone guy._
He desperatly tries to remember the phone number that friend of Professor Fate gave him and connects to the nearest phone he can pick up to call the number. He tries through three errors before he finally hitsw the right one.

"YeahMissit'sgreattoherethatyou'rewater'sstucktoobutIjusthitthewrongnumber.
Can'thelpyou."

At last he manages to get the right number. The first thing he says is something unbelievable fast and russian that no one would have a chance of understanding.
The second is something unbelievable fast and english that's probably just as hard to get.

"Heythere,you'rethatfriendofthecapedguyaren'tyou?ThisisJorgiVadislav.
YouknowwemetduringthatPestilenceterroristthing.Nottahtitwasworthrememberingmindyou.
StillthenpeoplesaideverythingspossibleinAmericaIdidn'thinkglowingmonstersfromthesewerscomeinthepackage.
Nothingdiscriminating'gainstmonstersfromthesewers,Iloveturtlesbutthisbuggerisjustabittoostrong.Itwouldbedamn greatifyourcapedbuddycouldhelpmeouthere."

Then he gets nothing but confused silence from the end of the line he settles for a short shout of:

HELP!

and tries to give his adress as best as his nerves allow.


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Well, sure, we've got lots of plans for the city grid in the truck.  I'm not allowed to give 'em away or anything, but I suppose you could take a look."




"I appreciate your trust in me, sir, and you will see that it is not misplaced," Professor Fate said.  Professor Fate will see if there is anything he can do for the utility man (with the gunshot hole in his head) - if he can be saved.  

OOC: I hadn't thought about the cell phone thing.  I would hope that he would have it forwarded to a pager he would have with him, then he would call them back.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

"Mister" Larence asks to the police officier. "My father is the officier Thorn. I just want to be sure he is ok, so if you hear anything about him and I'm still around, can you just tell it to me please."

After that, he join up Fate. "So, what your suggestion?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 22, 2004)

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:46

Jorgi gets silence from the other end of the phone.  He yells "HELP!" into it.  It beeps back at him.  He finally realizes that he's been talking to Dr. Faturius' voicemail.

The door thuds against his shoulder again.  He knows he won't be able to hold the plumber back for even a minute at this rate.  He mentally dials back the Faturius' number and leaves another short message that includes his address.

Ms. Larson comes back to the lobby looking even more distraught.  She has a cordless phone up to her ear.

"911 is busy," she says.  "I didn't think that could happen."

The wood door frame splits around the bottom hinge of the door.

*****

10th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:50

Granite listens to a couple rings and then Dr. Steven Faturius' voicemail picks up - encouraging the caller to leave a message and he'll get back as soon as possible.

As he doesn't have his own phone for a return call, Granite just leaves a short description of what happened in the sewers and leaves his current location.  He then hands the phone back to the utility worker.

Granite grabs the attention of one of the officers.  "Hey, do you guys know how to contact Professor Fate?"

"The superhero guy?" the cop says.  "Not that I know of, but I could ask the dispatcher.  Maybe he's left a contact number or something."

The policeman talks through his radio for a minute, then comes back to Granite.  "The dispatcher isn't sure, but she's escalating it up the chain in case anyone over at the station knows how to contact him."  

"So, you got any idea of what that stuff down there is?"

*****

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

The cop looks at Lawrence with a bit of sympathy.  "Look, if I hear anything, I'll let you know," he says.  "There's so much going on tonight, though, that it's not likely we'll have time to worry about any other precincts.  Try not to worry too much.  It'd probably be safest if you just try to stay out of harm's way."

Lawrence joins Professor Fate, who is trying to get a look at the thrashing utility worker.  The man is bound with several sets of handcuffs at both the wrists and ankles, yet his body continues to jerk erratically.  The bullet's exit wound on the side of his skull is nearly four inches in diameter.  Fate knows instinctively that no ordinary human could survive such a wound.  Peculiar greenish gray fibrous matter seems to be flopping out of the cavity.

Most disturbing, however, are the wild eyes.  They look about, focusing on nothing.  The whites have turned greenish and seem to be giving off a hint of internal light.

Professor Fate's pager goes off.  Before he can even check the message, it goes off again...and again...and again.  The pager only accepts forwarded numbers from his cell phone.  The first number appears twice and all three are unfamiliar to him.  A code next to each indicates that all four calls to his cell left voicemail.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

Fate looked down, wondering for the briefest of moments what that sound was, when he realized it was him.  Reaching into his belt, he pulled out his pager and looked through the numbers.  He didn’t recognize any of them, but that really didn’t mean anything.  Someone needed help . . . he could almost feel it.  Fate looked around for a phone.

“Officer, I need to make a call, can I borrow a phone,” Professor Fate asked of anyone nearby with a phone.  “Also, you may was to let people know higher up that I’m here, in case someone would need me.”

While he waited for a phone, Professor Fate said a few words (“Speak with me”) and pointed at the former utility worker*

OOC: Using Telepathy to see if any intelligence is behind the glowing eyes


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

10th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:50



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "So, you got any idea of what that stuff down there is?"




Not a clue, it almost seems intellegent. But what ever it is we have to find the source and stop it. Granite says as he waits (im)patiently for Dr. Steven Faturius to call him back.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

Granite said:
			
		

> Granite says as he waits (im)patiently for Dr. Steven Faturius to call him back.




OOC: I'm trying!!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Jorgi sighs in frustration then he only gets the message box.

"Great,younevergethelpthenyouneedit."

He thinks about running but then he would leave all the neighbors left in the house to that thing.

"Ms Larson,getoutofhere.Now!"

He takes a step back to let the thing place to crash through the door. One hand extended hand has lightning crackiling from finger to finger and his hair stand up even more wildly as he allows his full powers to flow through his body. Within seconds his eyes start to glow with power and the sheer force lifts him a few inches of the ground.

_ooc: Will shoot at the guy as soon as he gets through the door. Using force field, and energy field_


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 23, 2004)

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

One of the officers goes off in search of someone with a cell phone that could be borrowed.  Meanwhile, Fate tries to telepathically make contact with the thrashing utility worker.  He gets only the slightest flutter of a response, and certainly nothing intelligible.  Fate had gotten a much stronger response when he tried his power on a cat once (out of curiosity, of course).

"Here you go," the officer says, handing him a cell phone.  Fate thanks him and then dials his voicemail.

The first message is timestamped only a few minutes ago and goes something like this:



> "Heythere,you'rethatfriendofthecapedguyaren'tyou?ThisisJorgiVadislav.
> YouknowwemetduringthatPestilenceterroristthing.Nottahtitwasworthrememberingmindyou.
> StillthenpeoplesaideverythingspossibleinAmericaIdi dn'thinkglowingmonstersfromthesewerscomeinthepackage.
> Nothingdiscriminating'gainstmonstersfromthesewers, Iloveturtlesbutthisbuggerisjustabittoostrong.Itwouldbedamn greatifyourcapedbuddycouldhelpmeouthere."
> ...




Fate immediately has to replay the message to figure out who it is from and what he's talking about.

The next message is again from Jorgi, this time apologizing for not including information about where he can be found.  The address for the Keyhole apartments puts it about two miles away from where Fate and Lawrence currently are.

The third message is from Granite trying to get a message relayed to Professor Fate.  He briefly recounts his own episode with a zombie-like utility worker in the sewers on 10th St.  It dawns on Fate that he and Maggie had just come out of the restaurant probably within a block of where Granite was.  Granite is hoping that Professor Fate could meet him or call him back so they can figure out what to do next.  (Unlike Jorgi's call which was probably from an unlisted number, this call has a return number.)

The fourth message is from Sandra Poynter.



> "Hey, uh, Steven.  This is Sandra Poynter.  Look, I just got a call from a guy by the name of Michael Linderman.  He's a professor for CC State University.  The guy wanted to know if I knew how to get in touch with, you know, Him.  He sounded really desperate, saying that he might have information pertinent to what is going on in the city sewers right now.  He said that the police lines are all blocked up, so he started looking for alternatives.  Anyway, if you get this, he wants you to call him at ###-####.
> 
> "If you're getting involved with all this, please be careful.  Gimme a call sometime, when you're not so busy.  Bye!"




*****

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:46

Ms. Larson decides that it might be more prudent to flee outside rather than back into her first floor apartment.  When she sees the sparks start flying off Jorgi, she starts running and doesn't look back.

Jorgi steps back and floats up off the ground.  His body crackles with a tangible aura of electricity.

The plumber finally crashes through the door, ripping the hinges out of the wood frame.  The door tumbles awkwardly over the lobby bench that Jorgi had dragged in front of it and the plumber tries to navigate his way over it.  Jorgi unleashes a bolt of lightning into his chest.  The plumber twitches spasmodically and his shirt smoulders slightly, but it otherwise doesn't seem to faze him much.  [attack roll 13+5=18, hit; Dmg save 25 vs. DC22, success]

The plumber tries to climb over the tilted door, but falls flat on his face for his efforts.  [balance check = 7, fail]


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:46

"ThismyfriendIcandoallday."

Jorgi draws back his hand while he gathers more energy in it before he throws the sphere of electricity forward to hit the worker again.

_ooc: same as last turn_


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

Fate shook his head sadly at the former utility worker, thinking that he was a mindless zombie (which he quite possibly was).  After reviewing the phone calls, Professor Fate dialed the number for Granite.

"Granite, this is Professor Fate," Fate said, "I'm about six blocks away from you on 16th street downtown with your companion from last night's entertainment.  Do you want to meet us here or for us to come to you?  I also go a call from the lightning bug but he is two miles away."

Professor Fate looked around while he was talking for a media person - someone with a camera feed.  Hopefully, Jorgi can see him and come to him.  Otherwise there would be a lot of backtracking tonight.  

Professor Fate tried to remember if Jorgi's location was between them and CC State University.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

OOC: I suppose Fate told me what the message was talking about, at least the ones of Jorgi and Granite

"Didn't you say the electoman had some problem, he wanted help. If he is really in trouble, we shouldn't wait here. Two miles you say? That's mean about 10 to 15 minutes of run... Isn't there a way to get there sooner. I'll try to go with a policeman. Join us there. If we neutralize teh trouble there first, I'll call Fatarius, so he can give you the message, and we will meet at the university."

Lawrence go see a policeman.

"Sorry sir, but it seems there was another sigthing of those things. Someone in trouble. It is 2 miles from here, we should go now before there is new victims. I'll show you the way."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Granite, this is Professor Fate," Fate said, "I'm about six blocks away from you on 16th street downtown with your companion from last night's entertainment.  Do you want to meet us here or for us to come to you?  I also go a call from the lightning bug but he is two miles away."




The other kid is in trouble? Give me his address and I can meet you there, shouldn't take me very long to get there.

Once Fate has given him the address, Granite will hand up the phone and return it to the police man. Something has come up and I have to go, don't send anyone else down there, better yet see if you can block off any access and if someone comes up stay as far away from them as possible.

He will motion everyone away from him, he will proceed to crouch down and then leap into the air.

<ooc: Superleap at +8, should only take one (two) leaps to get there>


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 24, 2004)

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:46

Jorgi unleashes another bolt of electricity at the prone plumber.  It literally blows a hole in the guy's chest...something Jorgi didn't think his power could do.  (Attack roll 16+5=21, hit; dmg save 9 vs 22, failure)

The plumber's torso tears open and exposes flesh and bone and a whole lot of greenish gray fibrous material.  The fibrous material seems to be taking over the man's innards and moves slowly under its own power.  The guy's arms and legs continue to twitch a bit, but he is no longer trying to rise.

*****

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:52

(ooc for Fate - Jorgi's apartment is about 2 miles to the East.  CC State's campus begins about a mile north from there.  Also, there is a news crew nearby...busy interviewing some of the witnesses.  Do you still want to try to get a message through the Jorgi by television after Lawrence announces his intent to go help Jorgi?)

Lawrence gets the attention of one of the cops and tells him about the appearance of another of the "things".  The cop politely declines to drive Lawrence over there, but does offer to have the dispatcher send over the nearest unit to that location.

"Hey, I'll drive ya over if you think it's that important," Andrew says from behind him.  Lawrence had almost completely forgotten that his brother was still hanging around, unsure of what else to do with himself.

*****

(ooc for Granite - yikes...two jumps?  Okay, that'll get you just a little too far ahead in the timeline.  Or is it behind?  Either way, you don't have that power.      With Jorgi wiping out the plumber, he'll be dropping out of "combat time" and I'll be able to get you back into the story in a post or so.)


----------



## Mimic (Jun 24, 2004)

The way I calculated it out, Granite should cover about a mile per super leap of course I don't have the book with me and I could be wrong. Also it never stated how long it takes for each leap so just insert him as you please


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2004)

"Thanks, Andrew. Yes, officier, dispatch somone please." He start to run to Andrew's car. "Let's go, it is that way, and do it fast, seem the lectric man have some trouble with  one of those things."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 22:46
> 
> ...




Jorgi looks surprised at his finger somehow expecting them to smoke like some western heros gun.

"Damn,I'msogoodIevensurprisemyself."

He calmly gets back to his room, and with a half a thought leaves another message for Prof. Fate.

"Thanks,allfineagainnoneedtogetoutofyourpijama.Killedthething."

This time he even leaves a phone number just in case.
Then he's back p he will chek through the local phone lines to see why it's even possible that 911 is busy.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 25, 2004)

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:48

Jorgi finishes leaving his message on Faturius' voicemail.  He then plugs his mind into the phone system and starts probing around.  It seems that Ms. Larson was quite accurate in that the 911 lines were busy.  The volume of phone traffic trying to reach the system city-wide is just astounding.

On a whim, he tunes his senses to pick up one of the police radio bands.  There is a considerable amount of chatter going back and forth between officers regarding zombie-like people that seem to be very difficult to restrain or put down.  There are also comments about sewer back ups that are causing all manner of problems.

*****

(ooc - Fate gets another page and will get the message from Jorgi if he checks his voicemail again.  Lawrence hops in his brother's car and they start driving across town.  Granite leaps into the air, then learns that he can't steer very well on the way down...  Don't have time to post much more this morning.  Will update later today or by tomorrow morning.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Professor Fate checked his pager again, and listened to Jorgi's message.  Unfortunately, everyone was already rushing to get there.  While he was waiting for the others to get together and regroup, Fate decided to call Michael Linderman for someplace somewhat quieter than the street.

"I'll be right back with your phone, sir," Fate said as he rose quickly into the air.  Once he was about 200 feet up, he made the call.

"Is Michael Linderman there?" Fate asked.  "This is Professor Fate, Steven Faturius left me a message that you may have some idea what is going on here."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 26, 2004)

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:53

Fate flies up over the noise of the street to make his call.



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Is Michael Linderman there?" Fate asked. "This is Professor Fate, Steven Faturius left me a message that you may have some idea what is going on here."




"Yes, that's me," the man on the other end replies.  "I'm so glad that Ms. Poynter was able to get through to you.  I am a professor of mycology here at CC State.  I think I might have some idea of what is causing all the problems in the city this evening.  It would be easiest to explain if you came down to the lab.

"I'm in the Thurman Biological Sciences building on Reed Ave.  Do you think you could make it, and soon?  I've tried the police, but the lines are all busy and I'm not even sure they would be able to respond properly to this situation."

*****

Riverside neighborhood, Coast City
Apr 17
22:54

Granite's first jump finds him crash landing through a tree in front of an old church.  A few birds fly out in panic and a couple people walking down the block turn around to see what the commotion is.  Granite shakes himself off, reorients, and makes another jump toward the Slate river.

The second jump is relatively clean.  He lands on an open grassy strip of park alongside the river.  Professor Fate gave him the address, but due to his unfamiliarity with this neighborhood he has to move more slowly and check street names and numbers.

Bounding a block at a time, he finally finds the Keyhole apartment building.  There is a squad car with lights flashing parked out in front of the building, right beside a plumber's truck.  A cluster of about a dozen people are standing outside - likely residents.

A car pulls up beside Granite and Lawrence hops out, calling to get his attention.  From the demeanor of the people milling about, neither Granite nor Lawrence get the sense that there is any imminent threat inside the building.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

"It is calm. If there was a big combat, they woudl have heard. One of the two must be dead, hope it is not our electric guy."

Larence start to run inside the building, climbing the stairs up to Jorg's appartment.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 26, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "It is calm. If there was a big combat, they woudl have heard. One of the two must be dead, hope it is not our electric guy."
> 
> Larence start to run inside the building, climbing the stairs up to Jorg's appartment.




Jorgi bumps into Larence on his way down. His eyes are unfocused while he listens to the chatter of the phone lines but the impact brings him back to reality.

"Oh,sorryforthat.Hopeyou'reallright.Ahwaityou'rethatspiderguyright?
GussthatFateguysentyou.Gavehimacall,IgotsomewyrdzombieherebuttookitoutJorgistyle.
Soyouseeeverything'sfine.Butfromthesoundofthephonelinesthewholecityisbusingwiththosethings."

He stops himself to give the other mutant at least a chance to understand what he's saying.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 29, 2004)

Keyhole Apartment lobby, Riverside, Coast City
Apr 17
22:55

Lawrence moves through the crowd and into the lobby, finding Jorgi already on his way down the stairs.

Granite follows just a short distance behind and stops in the lobby to survey the damage.  Near the back of the lobby are a couple cops standing over a prone, twitching body.  A door is also lying on the floor.  One cop is speaking to an older lady, who turns and points in Jorgi's direction while saying something.

The cop thanks her and walks over toward Jorgi.  "Excuse me," he says, butting into the conversation.  "The building manager says that you are the one who dealt with that guy over there.  Used some sort of metahuman powers on him?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

*Prof. Fate, Unharmed, HP's: 4*

16th Street, Downtown, Coast City
Apr 17
22:53



			
				Michael Linderman said:
			
		

> "I'm in the Thurman Biological Sciences building on Reed Ave.  Do you think you could make it, and soon?  I've tried the police, but the lines are all busy and I'm not even sure they would be able to respond properly to this situation."




"Of course, Professor Linderman, I will be there as soon as I can," Professor Fate replied.  "Where are in at in the Sciences Building to narrow things down for me?  Also, I have some people that may be able to help with the trouble as well - would you mind if I brought them along?"

If so, Professor Fate will call the number tha Jorgi left for him . . . "Jorgi, this is Professor Fate.  Are you alright and have the others gotten to you yet? . . . I've got a possible lead on this problem at the Thurman Biological Sciences building on Reed Ave. Can you and the others meet me there?"  Professor Fate asked.

If so, Professor Fate will fly down and return the cell phone - after clearing the outgoing and incoming call lists and calling a local pizza place.  He will review the sewer maps (taking them with him if he is allowed), then fly over to the Sciences Building.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 29, 2004)

Professor Linderman gives the room number and seems eager to have any additional help.

The utility worker seems a little bit reluctant to let Fate take the sewer maps, but he finally relents.  "Just hope you can do something," he says to Fate.  "It'll be easier when I have to explain to my boss what happened to them."


Jorgi - you will get Prof Fate's phone call just before going back down to the lobby and meeting up with the others.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

Lawrence listen to Jorgi.

"O...K... I think I understood all. Nice you can get ride of them all by yourself. Yeah, it is Fate who sent me, well... I decide to come when he explin me what was happening to you, in case they were too tough to get rid of. Anyway, some scientist may knows the problem. I suppose he will try to meet him. We'll page him and try to know where we must go. I have a car. Well, my brother have one, he is with me, he wil drive us. A good guy."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Keyhole Apartment lobby, Riverside, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 22:55
> 
> ...




"SureIdid,youthinkIdiditwithaspoon?Nothatitwouldn'thavebeenfun Imean.Theguywasprettytoughbuttherewassomethinginhischest.
ThenIblastedthathefelllikeadeadduck."

He paces around nervously, still excited about the sheer destructive power he wields but also just realizing that he allowed himself to be caught in a potentially deadly fight again.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "O...K... I think I understood all. Nice you can get rid of them all by yourself. Yeah, it is Fate who sent me, well... I decide to come when he explin me what was happening to you, in case they were too tough to get rid of. Anyway, some scientist may knows the problem. I suppose he will try to meet him. We'll page him and try to know where we must go. I have a car. Well, my brother have one, he is with me, he wil drive us. A good guy."




Jorgi gets into the car beside Lawrence.
"Nicetomeetyou.Fromwhatyou'resayingitsoundsasiftherearemoreofthosethings.
Pleasetellmeitain'tlikethat."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2004)

Granite reverts back to his normal form as he follows the "kids" to the car. _Not as fast as jumping but a whole lot less noticeable,_ he thinks to himself as he gets into the car.

Where did you say Fate was supposed to meet us?


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2004)

Dr. Linderman is very much interested in seeing Professor Fate as soon as possible.  That other metahumans might come along makes him even happier.

Professor Fate's call to Jorgi conveys the information about meeting Dr. Linderman at the Biological Sciences building on campus as soon as possible.

*****

Back at the Keyhole Apartments...

The officers on the scene get interrupted by a call over the radio.  They apologize for having to leave the scene, but apparently there is a more pressing issue needing their attention.

"Doesn't look like this one's going to be much hassle anymore anyway," one cop says on his way out.  "Just keep everyone out of the basement for now."

Jorgi relays Professor Fate's message about meeting a professor at the university's mycology lab as soon as possible.  They pile into Lawrence's brother's car and head up toward campus.

*****

Thurman Biological Sciences building, CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:05

Professor Fate spots his fellow metahumans as they pile out of a car in front of Thurman Hall.  Late on a Saturday night, this part of campus is nearly deserted and Fate's landing attracts no attention.

"I've never felt like such a fifth wheel before," Andrew says as he locks the car.

A janitor meets the group at the door, unlocking it to let them in.  "You've gotta be the guys that the Professor asked me to let in," he says.  "Can't imagine anyone else wearing an outfit like that on campus unless it was Halloween.  You can take that elevator over there to the seventh floor.  Hang a right when you get up there."

The building is deathly silent and dimly lit.  The hum of the elevator only accentuates the quiet.  The doors slide open at the seventh floor into a lobby adorned with display cases and dozens of posters and photographs.  Many pictures are of bizarre and colorful mushrooms.  Other pictures are of organisms too far outside the realm of the mundane to be able to identify.

A sign in the center of the opposite wall proclaims:

"Mycology Research Group - where the fungus are among-us!"

An open door with Professor Linderman's name stenciled in the window welcomes them just a short walk down the hall.  The room is clearly a well-used lab, stocked with chemical bottles, microscopes, crowded benches, and terrariums full of various fungi.  There is a strong earthy, decaying smell to the lab.

Fate knocks politely on the door and a head pops up from behind one of the benches.  "Oh, hello there," he says and comes around the shake hands.  "I'm Doctor Linderman, but you're welcome to call me Mike.  So glad you could come on such short notice."

Dr. Linderman is a slightly overweight man in his late fifties.  He's balding on top and what hair is left is mostly gray.  He wears wire-rimmed glasses, a coffee and dirt-stained labcoat, and a friendly smile.

"So, all of you are metahumans then?" he asks.  Andrew, from the doorway, politely comments that he is not.  The others all admit that they are.

"Well," he says, "I was going to start by asking what you know about fungi.  I think it might be more appropriate, however, to start by asking how much you know about what the Curtain energy fields have done to your own bodies."


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:05



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "Well," he says, "I was going to start by asking what you know about fungi.  I think it might be more appropriate, however, to start by asking how much you know about what the Curtain energy fields have done to your own bodies."




"Good to meet you, Doctor," Professor Fate replied, politely.  Such as politely, he continued.  "I understand that you may be curious about our condition, but perhaps we can table that matter until after we attend to whatever is in the sewers killing people.  What do you about this and how do we stop it?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 1, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:08

Dr. Linderman blinks at Fate.

"Killing people?" he says.  "I hadn't heard that.  My apologies.  I guess I've been lost in my studies here in the lab longer than I realized.  I'd heard something about the nature of the sewers backing up.

"That only makes my question even more pertinent and relevant.  You see, I study mycology - fungi.  I know next to nothing about these Curtains or how they affect living organisms.  I fear that what has been set loose in the sewers is a fungi from my lab that has been affected by the Curtains.  I was hoping your personal experiences...and possibly any research or studies that have been done on you...might help me understand the greater implications."

He sits down heavily on one of the bench stools.

"Please," he says, "explain how people are dying.  There are few fungi that are that outright harmful to humans, and most of those are only when ingested."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Thurman Biological Sciences Building
> CC State University, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 23:08
> ...





"Yeahyouknow,thisoneiswalkingaroundandsmashingpeoplesskullsin."

Jorgi shows no interest for any of the biological science stuff around him.
If it ain't a machine it's nothing worth spending your time with for him.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

*Prof. Fate, Unharmed, HP's: 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:08

Fate will add what descriptions he could to the explanation of the creature that was formerly human.  

" . . . in fact, I tried to reach into its mind and speak with it and there was no real intelligence to speak of . . . much less than even animal intelligence," Professor Fate finished.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2004)

Lawrence listen to everyone, but feel a bit lost and out of subject. He doesn't know anything about the mushroom or the curtain. He looks back and see his brother. He walks next to him.

"I know you feel a bit useless, but since the start, driving us have been more usefull than what I have done. And I dunno how I will be able to help on that. What I can do against some mushroom? Anyway, hope they'll have some bright idea."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2004)

Thomas will tell the professor about what happened in the sewers, going into specifics about how the tendrils seemed to burrow into the maintance man and how they were attracted to his skin.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:10

"This just gets more and more strange," Dr. Linderman says.  "Well, let me show you what I have."

He leads everyone through the lab and sits before one of a pair of computers on a table.  He pulls up a file full of images and clicks one.  It opens a picture of a greenish gray fungus in a terrarium.  Along the bottom of the terrarium is a fibrous mass similar to what everyone has already seen.  Growing out of that are half a dozen more traditional mushroom stalks.  Additionally, there are some skinny stalks with small bulbs one the end of them.

"This is what we've tentatively named the Green Wool fungus," he says.  "We discovered it on a collection expedition down in the Amazon this winter.  I won't bore you with all the scientific jargon, but essentially it appears to belong to a previously unknown and entirely new sub-class of fungi.  It shares many traits seen in other species, but also some unique ones.

"The indigenous tribesman call it the Demon's Mind, for the spores it releases have a powerful hallucinogenic effect that can lead to psychosis.  And while hallucinogens are well documented in mushrooms, they typically work by injestion.  These puff-ball structures can spray out clouds of inhalable spores and induce a powerful and rapid reaction."

The professor clicks through a few more slides, pointing out the puffball structures.

"Now, this is where my concern begins," he says, turning to face everyone.  "About a month ago, immediately following the most recent energy Curtain that passed through Coast City, we found that this particular fungus had increased in size some ten-fold overnight.  I suspect it might have grown more had it not been contained in a sealed environment.  Further, it had gained some manner of internal luminescence.

"We suspected that the specimen may have been altered or mutated in much the same fashion that people and other animals have since the passing of the Curtains.  One of my grad students, Paul Link, took it upon himself to carefully document the changes.

"About two weeks ago, I started seeing less and less of Paul.  I could tell he was still studying the Green Wool at night because things would be moved in the lab.  That sort of thing is pretty common with grad students, so I paid it little heed at the time.

"Well, three days ago, the terrarium was gone.  I tried to contact Paul, but no one has seen or heard from him in several days.  His roommate told me that he hasn't been to their apartment since about that time either, but that he had started acting very strangely a couple weeks ago.

"From your description of the material you've seen, I can only assume that it is one and the same...the Green Wool.  I have no idea about what exactly it's doing to the people who have been affected by it, but clearly it has changed in powerful and dangerous ways.

"If anyone knows a way to stop this fungus, it would be Paul.  He's the only one who's studied it in any great detail.  Problem is, he took most of his notes when he disappeared and he's likely the one who released it.  I've been trying to reconstruct some notes from deleted files on the computers, but it's not exactly my specialty and the going is slow, even with this program I bought."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2004)

(ooc - I'll be out of town for 4 days.  Posting may be spotty.)


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2004)

(ooc - back to mostly regular posting.)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Thurman Biological Sciences Building
> CC State University, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 23:10
> ...




Jorgi's eys light up the moment he hears about computers. At last the fungi talk is over...

"Don't grow any more grey hairs doc, Jorgi's here to the rescue. Just show me there he left his stuff. No one is good enough to hide something from me."

Without even waiting for an answer he starts searching through the lab to find it himself.


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

"Did this Paul have any close friends, girl friends or others that he may be strongly attached to?" Professor Fate asked.  "Because, if what you're theorizing - that Paul has been taken over by this fungus - then they may be in more danger some of the others."

"I can try and see if the fungus has reached a level of sentience by trying to communicate with it telepathically - unless anyone has any objections," Fate offered.

Fate stayed out of the way while Jorgi did his thing, supporting him completely to Dr. Linderman if the doctor had any doubts.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2004)

Thomas shifts from foot to foot, this definately wasn't his style, he always let someone else do the thinking, once he enages the enemy, now that is where he can really let loose but for now this waiting was getting annoying.

Although one thing the army taught him was how important it was in having as much information on the enemy as you can, so he shrugs his shoulders and continues to wait...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Did this Paul have any close friends, girl friends or others that he may be strongly attached to?" Professor Fate asked.  "Because, if what you're theorizing - that Paul has been taken over by this fungus - then they may be in more danger some of the others."
> 
> "I can try and see if the fungus has reached a level of sentience by trying to communicate with it telepathically - unless anyone has any objections," Fate offered.
> 
> Fate stayed out of the way while Jorgi did his thing, supporting him completely to Dr. Linderman if the doctor had any doubts.



#

"Atlast,someonewhovaluesmytalents.ThanksProf."

Jorgi barely slows down to listen to anything the doctor might be saying and happily leaves the talking to Professor Fate while he searches through anything even remotely looking like a computer.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 7, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:15

Dr. Linderman raises an eyebrow at Jorgi.  "You're good with computers, eh?  Well, these two are the ones that Paul had most of his files on.  All I know is that most of his have been deleted."

Jorgi takes the professor's vacated seat and lets his mind connect to the system.  The monitor starts flickering in response to his control - almost too fast for any of the others to follow.  Recovering deleted files has never been terribly challenging for Jorgi, but it can be time consuming.  This computer in particular looks like a beast - it's three years out of date and riddled with tens of thousands of files from dozens of shared users.

"I'mquickbutthiswillstilltakesometime," he says off handedly to the others.

Everyone gives Jorgi some room by moving to another part of the lab.



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Did this Paul have any close friends, girl friends or others that he may be strongly attached to?" Professor Fate asked. "Because, if what you're theorizing - that Paul has been taken over by this fungus - then they may be in more danger some of the others."




"Uh, let me think," the professor says.  "He doesn't have too many friends that I know about, aside from maybe his roommate.  He did have a girlfriend for a while, but I think she broke up with him about a month ago.  Her name is Suzie something-or-other.  Can't recall her last name.  I think...yeah, her picture is still hanging over Paul's desk."  

Dr. Linderman pulls a photo of two people off a cabinet door and hands it to Fate.  One is a lanky, non-descript man in his late twenties.  The other is a cute girl wearing a CC State sweatshirt.  It looks like the picture might have been taken while they were camping.

"And that's Paul with her, if you hadn't guessed," he says.



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "I can try and see if the fungus has reached a level of sentience by trying to communicate with it telepathically - unless anyone has any objections," Fate offered.




Dr. Linderman gives him a bewildered look.  "You have no idea how strange that sounds...a sentient fungus."

*****

Meanwhile, Thomas and Lawrence are trying to pay attention to the conversation.  Both hear a quiet, low frequency thud.  Neither is even certain he heard it until he sees the puzzled expression on the other's face.  It sounds like it came from outside the building or on one of the lower levels.  Lawrence, nearest to a window, peers out and sees nothing out of the ordinary.  Another thud sounds...definitely coming from somewhere near street level.  Professor Fate and Dr. Linderman seem oblivious.

*****

Jorgi does a little quick programming to have the computer start searching for deleted files on its own.  In spite of his ability to connect directly with computers, he's not nearly as fast as a computer at grunt computing.  While the processor chugs away at the task, he starts poking around the file directories.  

One particular folder catches his eye.  It is a hidden directory.  Furthermore, it seems to be encrypted - the only thing on the computer thus far that has any manner of security on it.  He checks the file properties and finds that it was last modified on April 14, 2004.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:15



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "And that's Paul with her, if you hadn't guessed," he says.  Dr. Linderman gives him a bewildered look.  "You have no idea how strange that sounds...a sentient fungus."




"Do you mind if I hold onto that photo," Fate asked, "at least until this whole matter is resolved?"

"And trust me, I understand how strange it sounds," Fate continued. "I'm not certain that it would even work.  But . . . it would eliminate one of the possibilities - that the fungus is controlling Paul.  The other is that Paul can control the fungus . . . and there are others."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Hellothere.Thislooksinteresting.Whodoyouthinkyouaretohidesomethingfromme?"

Jorgi lets the computer do its work while he tries to access the encrypted file. He spares the rest of the group a glance for the first time the files where mentioned.

"Goingtoneedawhilefolks.Thisthingisamess.
Andthere'sanencryptedfile.LooksinterestingbutevenmyabsolutlyfabulouslyskillsarelimitedbythetoolsI'vegot."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Lawrence takes a look at Thomas. "I'll go take a look. I'll be right back." He looks at the window than at the door. He finally open the windows and transorm into a swarm that run down the wall. 

When he reach the street the spiders starts to move just as they would be like searching something.

OOC: Try to spot (or feell with blindsight) the source of the sound. If he find nothing, he will try to find a way down in the sewers.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence takes a look at Thomas. "I'll go take a look. I'll be right back." He looks at the window than at the door. He finally open the windows and transorm into a swarm that run down the wall.




I will check the lower floors, he tells Lawrence. Be right back guys we are going to go check something out. He tells the others.

Thomas will exit the room and shift back to his granite form. He will take the stairs down to the lower levels to see if he can find the source of the noise.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

Lawrence cracks the window and makes his transformation.  The swarm of spiders spills out onto the wall of the tall building and effortlessly begins to climb down.  Again, the dull thud, but this time it is louder and has a "crumbling" sound follow for a moment.  When about three-quarters of the way down, he sees one of the segments of concrete slab at the base of the building heave up and flip over.  It makes the same thud sound he'd heard earlier, and the crumbling sound is the concrete fracturing.

From where the slab had rested moments earlier, a thick mass of gray-green fungus erupts and starts spreading over the surface of the building at an alarming rate.  It moves both horizontally and vertically, and the leading edge is climbing toward Tarentula at about half the rate he is capable of moving.

*****

Thomas excuses himself and shifts back to his stone form while jogging toward the stairwell.  The shaft housing the stairs is unfinished concrete and metal which amplifies the next thud sound.

Rather than run, Granite leaps down the stairs one flight at a time.  He lands on each concrete platform with a considerable thud of his own.  Somewhere near the third floor, a door opens in front of Granite while he's mid-air.  Unable to redirect, he crashes into the door and partially breaks it off its hinges.

An asian woman, probably in her mid-twenties, leaps back with a startled yelp.  When she comprehends Granite's form, her eyes grow wide.

"Oh my god," she says as she takes a step back into the hallway.  "Are you the one making all that noise?"  Her voice has a heavy Chinese accent, seasoned with fear.

Another of the dull thuds echoes through the stairwell, as if to demonstrate that Granite is only one of the sources of noise at the moment.

*****



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Do you mind if I hold onto that photo," Fate asked, "at least until this whole matter is resolved?"
> 
> "And trust me, I understand how strange it sounds," Fate continued. "I'm not certain that it would even work. But . . . it would eliminate one of the possibilities - that the fungus is controlling Paul. The other is that Paul can control the fungus . . . and there are others."




"Yeah, sure, keep the photo," Dr. Linderman says.  "Hope it can help.  I really can't picture Paul doing anything to the girl, but if he's not in his right mind who can say for sure?"

Professor Fate turns to see what Lawrence was talking about and finds him gone.  Where he stood there is now just a window cracked open a few inches.  Back near the door, Thomas is also gone.  In answer to Fate's puzzled expression, Andrew says, "they went off to see where that noise was coming from."

Another dull thud - clearly louder coming through the open window.

*****

Jorgi pokes at the encrypted files for a few moments to get an idea of what sort of algorithm might have been employed.  Certain traits about the encoding suggest where he might start in trying to crack it.  (Computer skill check roll 14+16=30; plenty of success)

The computer he's working on is far too weak to crack the encryption during this decade.  Luckily, Jorgi is familiar with some workarounds.  He taps into the internet and connects through a little-known backdoor into a mathematics department server cluster at a university in Belgium.  Working with practiced ease, he uploads the first encrypted file to the server cluster and then goes about downloading one of his favorite cracking programs from yet another location.

Inside of a minute, Jorgi has put over eighty percent of one of the world's top 100 supercomputer cluster's raw computational power to work at cracking the encryption.  If his hunches were correct, this should be done in a minute or so.  Of course, there are another eight encrypted files to go after that one.

Jorgi is not exactly aware of the noise going on around him.  He has, however, got things set up to work on their own for a couple minutes without his continuous attention.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Jorgi takes a moment to watch his newest creation at work but like everything else it bores him fast and he gets his attention back to the room.

"Youknow,theproblemisIamsoincrediblygoodthatalmostnooneissmartenough
toreallyappreciateit."

He tries to spot there Granite and the livign spiderswarm went and goes to the window himself.

"Theywentouttochekwhat?Didn'thearathing?Youthinkthere'ssomethingdangerous?"

After succesfully fuelling his own fears he starts pacing around the room nervously, letting his thoughts wander to chek the computer every few seconds.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Fate looked around at the room as he put the picture in a pouch at his belt.  Something was happening . . . something not good.  

"Jorgi?  Can you copy the contents of that hard drive to another location that you can access later?  There's trouble . . . and this seems too important to leave behind," Fate asked Jorgi.

Professor Fate moved to the window and looked down, looking for Lawrence.  "Lawrence!! What's going on out there?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Fate looked around at the room as he put the picture in a pouch at his belt.  Something was happening . . . something not good.
> 
> "Jorgi?  Can you copy the contents of that hard drive to another location that you can access later?  There's trouble . . . and this seems too important to leave behind," Fate asked Jorgi.
> 
> Professor Fate moved to the window and looked down, looking for Lawrence.  "Lawrence!! What's going on out there?"




"Heyareyoutalkingtothebestorwhat?SureIcan."

His moment of pride gets Jorgi over the nervousness long enough to start the process of copying the files of. He dumps them to at least three different locations just to be sure.

"Allintheworkdsboss.Butwhatheheckdoyouthinkisgoingon?
Therearen'tmoresewerzombiesarethere?"

Even though it does look surprising he manages to look even more nervous while pacing.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

What the... is the only thing Granite gets out before crashing into the door.

Relax lady, I one of the good guys, he tells the scared women, shaking his head slightly as if clearing it of cobwebs from the collision with the door.

I'm called Granite, what's your name? He asks her, trying to calm her down. And unfortunately no, I not the one making all the noise. He says as he tries to figure out where the noise is coming from.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

The spiders go back on there way and enters back into the room. Lawrence revert into his natural form and shut the windows, and start to look around for open windows and will shut them up.

"Good and bad news. The good, I found the fongus. The bad, it have found that building, and in a few minutes, it will cover it!"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> The spiders go back on there way and enters back into the room. Lawrence revert into his natural form and shut the windows, and start to look around for open windows and will shut them up.
> 
> "Good and bad news. The good, I found the fongus. The bad, it have found that building, and in a few minutes, it will cover it!"




"Whatareyoutalkingabout?"

Jorgi runs to the window after Lawrence closes it, looking around in panick.

"Comeonyou'rejokingright?!"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

"Yeah, I like to joke on such matter. I forgot to told you that Paul is now known as fungusman and looks like some swamp monster... No! I'm not joking... except about Paul... Anyway, need a bright idea fast or we have to leave, and evacuate that building. Andrew, stay close to me, and nothing should happen to you."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 9, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

Jorgi initiates the simple task of uploading files from the computer to different sites via the internet.  Limited by bandwidth, he gives the recovered and encrypted files first priority.  

Jorgi then joins Professor Fate, Dr. Linderman, and Andrew who are trying to look out the window.  The sharp angle prohibits any good view of the fungal growth until the moment before it sweeps across the windows.  It is a thick mat of intertwining stalks of greenish gray pulp and it writhes as if alive.  Within moments, the view out the window is completely blocked.  At a guess, the mass of fungi must be several feet thick.  The brick exterior of the building groans and cracks a bit under the tremendous additional weight.

"This isn't possible," Dr. Linderman says as he backs away from the window.  He appears to be in something close to a state of shock.  "Nothing can grow at that kind of rate."

*****

Meanwhile, down on the 3rd floor...

The woman seems to relax just a bit.  "Oh, I recognize you now," she says.  "I saw your picture in the paper this morning.  You were one of the guys who did that thing last night...with the bad metahumans.  Anyway, my name's Mai.  And just what exactly are you doing here?"

She turns at the addition of a new sound...cracking and popping.

"And _what_ is making all that racket?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

With a jump backwards Jorgi gets some distance between himself and the window.

"Thatdoesit,we'reoutofhere!"

He turns in a full circle before looking wide eyed at his companions.

"Aehm, guys are do you think there is a way out?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I like to joke on such matter. I forgot to told you that Paul is now known as fungusman and looks like some swamp monster... No! I'm not joking... except about Paul... Anyway, need a bright idea fast or we have to leave, and evacuate that building. Andrew, stay close to me, and nothing should happen to you."




"Fungusman?Great,I'mgoingtobekilledbyamutatedplantwithanameso cheesynotevenDCwoulduseitinacomicbook."

He opens to door to see if there are any windows still free of the fungus.
During his chek he blinks and takes a moment to shout back.

"Ok,forgetaboutthat,theywoulduseit.ButIstilldon'twanttobeeatenbyaplant"

Again there are a few seconds of silence as he follows those thoughts.

"Especiallynotbyalowlydevelopedonelikefungus."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "This isn't possible," Dr. Linderman says as he backs away from the window.  He appears to be in something close to a state of shock.  "Nothing can grow at that kind of rate."




"Just as no kids can change his body in a swarm of spiders. It's must be affected by the Curtain and be unique in his kind, but we have to regroup everyone and find a way out _FAST_"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 9, 2004)

CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

That's what I was checking out before I did the face plant into the door. He tells her as he listens to the cracking and popping. _That can't be good,_ he thinks. We might have a situation here, I think it would be best if you came with me. Is there anyone else with you or anyone else working here that you know of?

If she is alone then he will escort her back up to the others, if not he will go get them and then lead them all back.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "This isn't possible," Dr. Linderman says as he backs away from the window.  He appears to be in something close to a state of shock.  "Nothing can grow at that kind of rate."




"Doctor, I really hate to discount your theory, but - " Fate said then pointed out the window.

"Jorgi, I won't let you get killed by a fungus," Professor Fate said.  "How much time on those files and can it be done on its own?  We're getting to the point where we have to leave very, very soon."

"Doctor, do we have roof access?  Also, is there a way in or out of this building that Paul would not have known about?" Professor Fate asked.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 9, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> "Jorgi, I won't let you get killed by a fungus," Professor Fate said. "How much time on those files and can it be done on its own? We're getting to the point where we have to leave very, very soon."




Jorgi pauses for a moment, trying to come up with an estimate.  "Wellitwilltaketheharddriveatleastfifteenminutestoupload.  Butmostofthegoodstuffshouldbedonefirst.  Ohandit'lltakeanotherfiveminutesorsotobesurethatitfoundallthedeletedfiles."



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> "Doctor, do we have roof access? Also, is there a way in or out of this building that Paul would not have known about?" Professor Fate asked.




"Uh, that's a good question," Dr. Linderman says.  "I'm pretty sure that there is a restricted access thirteenth floor in this building that is used mostly for storing old equipment and such.  I imagine there must be some way to get on the roof from up there.

"As for other ways in or out, I can't think of any that Paul wouldn't know."

*****



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> We might have a situation here, I think it would be best if you came with me. Is there anyone else with you or anyone else working here that you know of?




"I'm the only one in my lab right now," she says.  "But there are usually other people in the building at this time of night.  Other students working on projects, especially now that it's getting near end of term."  She looks down at her watch.  "If I had to guess, I'd say there are probably a dozen other people scattered throughout the building.

"Oh, and I should really grab my purse and lock up the lab."  She turns to hurry back down the hall.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 12, 2004)

(End of weekend bump.  Not sure if anyone noticed that I updated it twice last Friday.)


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16


			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "I'm the only one in my lab right now," she says.  "But there are usually other people in the building at this time of night.  Other students working on projects, especially now that it's getting near end of term."  She looks down at her watch.  "If I had to guess, I'd say there are probably a dozen other people scattered throughout the building.
> "Oh, and I should really grab my purse and lock up the lab."  She turns to hurry back down the hall.




Is there any way to contact those other people quickly? He says following her.

Make this quick, we might not have a lot of time.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Is there any way to contact those other people quickly? He says following her.
> 
> Make this quick, we might not have a lot of time.




"Uh, I'm not sure," Mai says.  "No, wait!  The building does have some sort of intercom.  It's rarely ever used, but I have heard it a couple times.  Must be some sort of console for it.  Probably in the building's main office down on the first floor."

With Granite in tow, she hurries through a lab and grabs a backpack off a desk.  He can't begin to guess at the purpose of the lab - just a variety of chemicals, computers, and other electronic equipment.  She prods Granite back out of the lab, turning off the lights and closing the door behind her.

"To the office, then?" Mai asks.  "I can show you the way if you want."


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

Fate was getting nervous waiting for Granite.  He looked to Jorgi, "You can fly, right?  Stay here and continue working on the computer - we may need that data as soon as possible.  If there is trouble, make your way to the roof through this restricted access area.  You should be able to fly from the roof, hopefully bringing the others with you - at least one at a time."

"I'm going to check on Granite, then I'll either meet you here or up on the roof.  The fallback area is Andrew's car," Fate added.  

Before he headed out of the room (Using Intangibility and flight to float through the floors), Fate tried his telepathy to check on Granite's status.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
Dr. Linderman's lab, CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16

Fate finishes his instructions and then renders himself insubstantial.  He falls straight through the floor, passing quickly through labs, offices, and classrooms.  The lights in most of the rooms are out, but a couple levels are lit.  He sees no one else in the descent.

When he reaches the first floor, he arrives in a hallway just a short distance from the lobby through which they entered the building.  He hears glass shatter from the direction of the lobby and the janitor who let them in comes running toward Fate a moment later.

"Oh!" he says, skidding to a halt when he spots Fate up near the ceiling.  "I'm glad I found you.  Something has grown up blocked the doors.  It's starting to break its way in through the doors and windows now.  I think it has the building surrounded."


(ooc - Telepathy has a range of "sight", so Fate cannot use it to contact Granite unless he can see him.)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2004)

"Andrew, Professor, your are coming with me. Let's go!"

Lawrence start to guide the group up to the roof. If he meets any one on his way, he will ask to join him.

"We starts to gather the people on the top, than, we will see what we can do."


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
Dr. Linderman's lab, CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Oh!" he says, skidding to a halt when he spots Fate up near the ceiling.  "I'm glad I found you.  Something has grown up blocked the doors.  It's starting to break its way in through the doors and windows now.  I think it has the building surrounded."




"I understand, sir," Fate replied.  "Make your way up to the 13th floor and the entrance to the roof.  I understand that area's restricted, but the roof may be our only way out at this time.  Gather up anyone else you find on your way there.  Are you aware of any others that are still here tonite?"

Fate will also check if Granite came this way.  Once the janitor explained where the people might be, Fate headed that way.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
Dr. Linderman's lab, CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:16



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "To the office, then?" Mai asks.  "I can show you the way if you want."




Right behind you lady. He tells her as he follows.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Thanks,I'dappreciateit"
Jorgi answers to Fate's attempt to calm him down.
"AndyeahIguessIcanflybutitwasjustasideeffectfromchagingup. 
I'mnottoohottotryifit'srealfightfromthetopofabuilding.

He takes a long look at the computer doing it's work.

"Youknowwehaveosmuchtechweoftenforgetthesimplesolutions."

He stops the upload, opnes the case and pulls out the harddrives.
Flipping them in his hand he runs for the stairs with a smile.

"Comeon,we'reoutofhere."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 15, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:17

On the first floor...

Granite and Mai burst out of the stairwell into the first floor lobby.  Fate, just around the corner, recognizes Granite's distinct footfalls and hurries to join them.  Not twenty feet away, the glass doors to the outside are nothing more than shards of glass sparkling across the floor.  Large fungal stalks lean into the room, though they do not appear to be moving inward any further.

Granite makes quick introductions and explains that Mai is leading him to the office where they hope to find the intercom controls to warn the others scattered throughout the building.  Fate likes the plan, figuring it'll be a lot quicker than searching floor by floor.  He tells the janitor to head up to the roof.  The janitor, for his part, is only too happy to comply.

"I'll take care of unlocking the roof access," he says and heads for the elevators.

Mai leads the two metahumans down another hall and to a locked and dark office.  "I would imagine that the intercom is in here," she says.

Granite leans slightly against the door and effortlessly snaps it through the frame.  He swings it wide and allows the others to enter.  Mai and Fate find the intercom console half buried under a stack of old papers in the back of the office - apparently it sees little use these days.  The controls are quite simple, however, especially the red button labeled "All Building Emergency."

"You're going to try to get us all out through the roof, right?" Mai says, looking to Fate and Granite for confirmation.  When they nod, she hits the button and leans into the dusty microphone.

"Attention everyone," she says.  Her tinny voice echoes through the halls of the building and back into the office.  "The building seems to be blocked off by some unknown...thing.  The roof may be the only way out of the building.  There are a couple metahumans here who will try to get us out that way.  Everyone please get to the roof access as quickly..."

Her broadcast is cut short when the power in the building goes out.

*****

Lawrence starts leading Dr. Linderman and Andrew up the stairs and toward the roof.  Jorgi pauses for a moment to get the hard drive from each of the two computers.  Using his powers, Jorgi "convinces" the machines to disconnect their own hard drives and almost eject them into his waiting hands.

"Machinesloveme," he says with a grin and races after the others.  

Upon reaching the top (12th) floor, Dr. Linderman leads them down a hallway toward the isolated stairway to the restricted 13th floor.  While en route, a woman's voice comes on through the intercom.  (See above)

"It's through here," Dr. Linderman says, pointing at a door with a 'Roof Access' sign in the center.

The power in the building abruptly cuts out, plunging everything into darkness.  A second or two later, emergency lights kick on in the hallway, though they are separated from one another by a healthy distance and provide only scant illumination.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 16, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:17

Ok, times up, lets get going. Granite tells her as he takes the microphone out of her hand and starts leading her (as well as Fate) towards the stairwell.

Trust me, this will be faster. He tell Mia as he picks her up and starts leaping up the stairs, watching out for any doors openning.


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:17

Professor Fate sighed as the lights went out.  Still maintaining his intangibility, he ignited his hands, testing to see if the fires would remain in his palm and provide light for the others.  He could see fine - the curtain that provided him with power seemed to enhance his vision as well.  Apparently being able to see what no one else could see started with being able to see in the dark.

While intangible the flames shouldn't harm anything - though he would stop if they were to do so.

Regardless, Fate tried keep everyone calm and flew with Granite up the stairs, alert for other possible stragglers.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 17, 2004)

*Lawrence Thorn, HP:4*

"O.K. That's should be an easy trick. I was smoking on the roof of my secondary school with my old gang."

He takes out his key and starts to bend two little metal pieces attached to his key ring. He walk next to the door and try to open it. Seeing it is locked, he introduce a small metal piece and try to pick the lock.

"Shouldn't be long."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "O.K. That's should be an easy trick. I was smoking on the roof of my secondary school with my old gang."
> 
> He takes out his key and starts to bend two little metal pieces attached to his key ring. He walk next to the door and try to open it. Seeing it is locked, he introduce a small metal piece and try to pick the lock.
> 
> "Shouldn't be long."




"Bettershouldn'tbe.I'mnotbigintoplantsbutstuffjustshouldn'tgrowsofast."

Jorgi jumps from one leg to the other, playing with the hardrives as if he wouldn't worry if they could break at all. It is a small miracle that he manages to throw them from one had to the other without breaking anything.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 20, 2004)

Thurnman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:18

In the first floor office...

Granite picks up Mai to hurry their trip up the stairs.

"Wait!" she says.  "What's that?"

Granite and Fate, through the dim lighting in the office, see a blinking red light on the intercom console.  Fate checks the label - "Elevator B Call".  Another blinking light on the console indicates that the building's emergency lighting has been turned on.

Fate picks up the phone receiver attached to the console, but finds that it is no longer functional.

"Looks like someone's stuck in one of the elevators," he explains to the others.

Rumbling erupts from just outside the office - as if part of the building was collapsing.  All that can be seen from here is the hallway's emergency lights illuminating a cloud of dust billowing down the hall away from the lobby.

*****

On the 12th floor...

Lawrence inserts the bits of wire into the door's lock and twists them around a few times, working by feel.  It is not a difficult lock and he's able to pop it open in short order.  (Open locks roll 15+13=28, success)

He holds the door open for the others.  Andrew gives his brother a look as he goes through, but says nothing.  

Beyond the door is a staircase leading up another floor.  With the power out, this area is completely dark.  Jorgi supplies a bit of juice to the flourescent lighting overhead to remedy the situation.

At the top of the stairs is a large room stuffed with tables and boxes and long-forgotten lab equipment.  Much of it is electronic monstrosities dating back to the fifties and sixties.  Jorgi powers the lighting through the rest of the room.  In the far corner is another stairway leading up - presumably to the roof.

"Haven't been up here for a while," Dr. Linderman says.  "Usually just send an undergrad up when we need to find something."

As the group starts picking their way through the maze, two guys arrive behind them - grad students by the look.  "Hey," one of them says.  "You know what's going on?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2004)

"No time for good old memory. Come on! And explanation later too!" Lawrence move to the stair, and start to climb it, two steps at a time.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurnman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:18



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Fate checks the label - "Elevator B Call".  Another blinking light on the console indicates that the building's emergency lighting has been turned on.  "Looks like someone's stuck in one of the elevators," he explains to the others.




"I'll take care of the elevator, Granite, you get up to the roof with anyone else you find," Fate replied.  With that said, Professor Fate flew off toward the elevators, intangibly.  Once there, he flew into the shaft looking for the car locations.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 20, 2004)

*Granite: Healthy 4hp*

Watch your back Fate. Granite tells the man as he leaves with the woman.

Granite heads towards the stairs and directs anyone he meets towards the roof.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

With machines to play with Jorgi calms down visibly. Even with something as simple as light. 

"Seefriends.You'restillabletohelpeveniftheystuffedyouuphere."


He smiles softly as his gaze wanders over the rows of old trash. He's quite sure that this builduing won't survive but he still feels good, giving the machines one last moment of life instead of letting them rot here forever.
And then he realizes that one moment of usefullness and helping others is indeed better than ages spend doing nothing.
Then he at last turns back to the others his eyes are filled with pure blaring energy and his hair moves softly as bursts of power jolt through his body.

"Juststaycloseguys."

More lights flare up to iluminate their path to the roof.

"Nogiantfunguscanstopmypowers."

Then he reaches the door to the roof ligthing flashes between his fingertips as he prepares for the worst.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:18

First floor...

Intangible, Fate leads the way down the hall toward the lobby where the elevators and stairs await.  Like headlights in fog, the heavy dust lit by emergency lights makes for poor visibility.

At the end of the hall, Fate pauses when he realizes what caused the crash and the dust - it was not the building collapsing inward, but rather a large section of floor being destroyed from below.  Rubble is strewn about, making footing treacherous.

Granite and Mai arrive right behind Fate and likewise survey the destruction.  Through the swirling clouds of dust, a figure can be seen climbing through the rubble and toward the stairs about thirty feet away.  The figure is clearly human, but huge - perhaps between seven and eight feet tall.

*****

Thirteenth floor...

The two students gasp as Jorgi's eyes light up with crackling electricity.  Even Dr. Linderman and Andrew, who knew him to be a metahuman, are slightly taken aback.

With arcs of electricity powering the lights a short distance ahead and behind him, Jorgi leads everyone to the far stair to the roof.  At the top of the stairs Lawrence again dispenses with the crude lock in short order and flings it open.

City light reflected off the low cloud deck illuminates the rooftop more than adequately.  It is a large, open space with several dozen ventilation units and even a satellite dish staggered haphazardly about.

Lawrence spots thick tendrils of fungus wrapping themselves over the lip of the roof.  It appears to still be growing and covering the building, but now at a slower pace.  One particular patch catches his eye as it begins to shake.  Nearly two dozen large sewer rats come spilling out of the organic mass and start dashing across the roof toward the door.  Even from this distance, their eyes have an eerie greenish glow.

"Hey," one of the students calls out from further down the stairs.  "There are some more people back at the other stairs.  They can't see a thing and need you to go back and turn the lights on."


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:18



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Through the swirling clouds of dust, a figure can be seen climbing through the rubble and toward the stairs about thirty feet away.  The figure is clearly human, but huge - perhaps between seven and eight feet tall.




Professor Fate leaned close to Granite and said lowly, "It's times like this that I sometimes question being a hero."

Fate smirked, then said, "Keep her safe, I'll try and talk with giant man, here and draw him toward me.  If you can - get around him and up with the others to safety.  If not, well . . . ."

Fate rose intangibly into the air, activating his flying ability with a single word and gesture.  Then he added quietly, "From my mind to yours," and activated telepathy.  

He spoke to the creature (both in its head and aloud), "Excuse me, office hours are closed now - is there something I can help you with?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State University, Coast City
Apr 17
23:18



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Professor Fate leaned close to Granite and said lowly, "It's times like this that I sometimes question being a hero."




Hero nothing, I usually get paid for doing this sort of thing. I don't think we have the time for this sort of thing, just blast it and lets go.

Granite will hang back as Fate attempts to talk to whatever it is, shielding the woman with his body. If you see an opening run for the stairs, keep going don't stop for anything. He tells her in a low voice.

This is bad, our forces are split and we don't even know what we are up against. He thinks to himself


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

"Jorgi's help them. Lead the other opn the roof and try to get them on the other roof. You can fly I think. I'll try to take care of those rats. swarm vs. swarm!"

On that, Lawrence starts to turn balck and fall aprts into small spiders. The swarm rush on the rats, and attack the first he can when in reach 

OOC:
10 feets reach
normal attack at STR+2 on a rat.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19

First floor lobby...

Fate speaks and tries to telepathically transmit his message to the figure across the room.  He feels the telepathy make contact with an intelligent mind, but the contact is almost instantly lost - as if the target reflexively and forcibly resisted it.  (Will save DC18, successful)

The figure pauses and turns to face Fate.  While the dust obscures his appearance, his eyes are an unmistakable glowing green.

"If hours are closed, then I must be trespassing," he says in a deep, raspy voice.  "I would discourage you from trying to stop me, however.  My business is my own and you can only help by staying out of my way."

*****

Rooftop...

Lawrence dissociates into a swarm of spiders and moves to intercept the swarm of fungal rats.  The two swarms collide in a chaotic dance too fast for an outside observer to follow.  

Tarentula's spiders bite numerous rats but find that it's ineffectual against their toughened, fibrous hides.  The rats bite back in return, but are unable to get any clean attacks against Tarentula's greater speed.  (T's attack roll 9+7=16, hit; unable to penetrate Protection.  Rat's attack roll 15, miss)

While neither swarm seems to make any headway, Tarentula's efforts do at least slow down the rats by providing a distraction.


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "If hours are closed, then I must be trespassing," he says in a deep, raspy voice.  "I would discourage you from trying to stop me, however.  My business is my own and you can only help by staying out of my way."




"There are innocent people here that you can allow to go free," Fate countered.  "Is there someone or something you are looking for here?"

Fate murmured, "Protection . . . from within and and without."

OOC: Immunity (Cold, Disease, Heat, Poison, Pressure, Radiation, Starvation, Suffocation)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadiaslav*

"Ohit'ssogreattobeahero.

Jorgi lauches the lightning bold he held ready at the advancing rats and turns back to get the people that got left behind.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19

First floor lobby...

"No one is innocent," he says.  "I suggest you stay out of my business unless you wish to be turned into plant food."

Through the dust, the figure can be seen turning and ascending the stairs.

"You sure you want me to make a break for the stairs?" Mai whispers in Granite's ear.

*****

Rooftop...

Jorgi flings a bolt of lightning over the spider swarm and into the back half of the advancing rat swarm.  Several rats are obliterated in an explosion of burnt fur and fungal tissue.  Ultimately, most of the swarm remains intact and presses on into Tarentula.  (Attack roll 14+10=24, hit; Dmg save 19 vs DC22, stun hit)

He then hurries back down the stair to light up the path for the newcomers.  Two woman and a man are waiting by the access stairs and they start to hurry across the room once there is sufficient light.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

Seeing the innefctivity of his attack, the spiders starts to bit again, but that time letting out there poison to try to weaken them.

OOC: Drain(Str)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 26, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19
-rooftop

"Comeonpeoplemoveit.Ourallfavouriteelectricmutantwouldliketogetooutofhere."

He runs back with the group, carefully holding down the level of electricity in his body. He knows people can die just from touching him if he isn't carefull.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - First floor lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "No one is innocent," he says.  "I suggest you stay out of my business unless you wish to be turned into plant food."




"I understand that there are degrees of innocence, granted," Professor Fate replied, thinking on his feet . . . or at least on floating intangible feet.  "But not all here are deserving of whatever you've got planned here.  You've scared a lot of people . . . and we don't even know who you are."

"My job is to get these people safely away from whatever it is that is happening here.  If you've got a problem with that . . . well . . . then we have some issues."

Fate added quietly, "Shield from harm," and extended his arms in a semi-circle around him.

OOC: Activating Force Field.  Still active: Flight, Intangibility, Immunity


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19

First floor lobby...



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "You sure you want me to make a break for the stairs?" Mai whispers in Granite's ear.




Not yet, wait for it though. Granite whispers back, your too much at risk down here. Granite glances over and notices how scared she looks. Don't worry, I'll make sure you will be ok, he adds. That way you'll have to come out and have a drink with me later. he says jokingly attempting to lighten the mood.

Still protecting the woman, Granite leans over towards where Dr. Fate is hovering.

Just give me the word Fate and this guy is road kill. He mutters quietly to the man.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 28, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19

First floor lobby...

Fate continues to try to reason with the guy.  All he gets in return is a deep, haunted laugh and the sound of heavy footsteps receding up the stairs.

"I'm not so sure that going up is necessarily the safest plan anymore," Mai says from behind Granite's imposing form.  She gives Granite a tight smile in response to his suggestion of getting a drink together, but says nothing.

*****

Thirteenth floor...

With two women in tow, a young man leads the way through the maze of deserted equipment toward Jorgi.  His eyes widen at the sight of Jorgi's crackling eyes and wild hair.

"Uh, just what the heck is going on?  And how are you planning on getting us out of the building through the roof?"

"Hey, aren't you one of the guys from that fight at the conference last night?" one girl says.  "The one shooting all that lightning?  I saw all that on tv."

*****

Rooftop...

Tarentula unleashes the full force of his venom on the swarm of rats.  A few fall victim to the debilitating effects, but most seem highly tolerant.  Tarentula notes that those affected had the smallest percentage of flesh "transformed" into fungal tissue.

The rats continue to try to connect with the spiders but again fail to catch any of the faster moving swarm.


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:19



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Fate continues to try to reason with the guy.  All he gets in return is a deep, haunted laugh and the sound of heavy footsteps receding up the stairs.




"Well that didn't work . . . Granite, I'm going to head up to the rooftop and offload as many as I can while he is on his way.  Can you help the one stuck in the elevator and still protect this woman here," Professor Fate asked.

"It's either that or you slow down haunted giant there while I cover the rest.  I can't think of any other options, can you, either of you?" Fate finished.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2004)

*Granite Health-fine HP:4*

Granite shifts his head so his neck cracks and thin smile appears on his lips. 

Mia go with Fate, he'll take care of you, he tells the woman. I'll slow down bigboy you get everyone to safety. I wouldn't take the stairs if I were you. He tells Fate, already moving towards the intruder.

Hey Big boy, now that your done with the preliminaries are you ready for the main event? He tells the thing once he catches up with it.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

The spiders starts to climb on the rats, trying to stop them right on place.

OOC: Grapple attempt if that's possible.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

First floor lobby...

Fate and Mai watch Granite as he goes thundering up the stairs after the large guy.

"So, what did you have in mind?" Mai says, turning to Fate.  "There are a couple other stairways we could take up, if you'd rather stay away from that guy...and I'm all for staying away from him."

*****

Fifth floor, central stairwell...

Granite takes the stairs one flight at a shot, occassionally crashing into a wall due to the poor emergency lighting.  The large man ahead is making an equally significant amount of noise and is easy to track.

At about the fifth floor, Granite finally catches up to the guy.  The man turns to face Granite from one flight higher up, his green eyes glowing angrily in the semi-darkness.  Granite can now see that his skin is thick and rippled, almost as if a spool of steel cables had melted together.  It also appears to have a greenish-gray tinge.  He is wearing pants and a white button down shirt, but both are filthy and torn in spots and entirely too small for his seven foot frame.



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Hey Big boy, now that your done with the preliminaries are you ready for the main event?




The man grins back at Granite.  "You seem to have a rather high opinion of yourself...for someone who'll be fungus food in short order."

Tendons and flesh crack as he flexes his fists and assumes a loose fighting posture.


Initiative (no surprise):
Granite 14
Green Fungus 10


*****

Thirteenth floor...

The newly arrived students don't wait on Jorgi for answers as they continue to push up the stairs and toward the roof.  Here they join the other two grad students who are cautiously watching the two swarms go at one another...as well as the fungus tendrils that are still growing up and over the edge of the roof.

"Uh, are you sure the roof is the place to be?" one of the students asks Jorgi.

Tarentula, meanwhile, continues to try to deal with the rat swarm.  The spiders seek to overwhelm and pin down the rats, but most are able to easily slither out of the spiders' hold.  Tarentula can at least take solace in the fact that the rats are completely interested in him and none have broken off to attack the newly arrived students.


(ooc - I've essentially modeled the rat swarm as a single creature with the Alternate Form: Semisolid.  You can easily hit with a grapple attack, but just like you they can very easily slip back out of it.  At the moment, it's really something of a stalemate.)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 29, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

The relief Jorgti feels then he gets outside of the building again only lasts until he sees the fungus growing over the edges.



> "Uh, are you sure the roof is the place to be?" one of the students asks Jorgi.




"Wellnowthatyoumentionit."

Without him even concentrating on it another lightning bolt is created around his body and launches towards the tendrils of fungus. 
Jorgi looks how many people are up with him and how far away the next rooftops are.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2004)

*Granite: Healthy HP:4*

Lets do this then.

Granite leaps towards the man and attacks.

ooc: Ramming, power attack +5 hero point if roll is less then 15


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2004)

The swarm of spiders start to gather at one place, forming back a body, but surprisingly, it isn't Lawrence who form back, but one huge spider instead. The spider rush foward the mass of the swarm, pushing them away.

OOC: Extra Effort (HP spent) to use Alternate Form: Solid (One big spider) [Free]
Supposing I was 10 feet away of the main body of the swarm (Elasticity on both side, so we were both in reach), I charge and Bull rush the swarm to make it go back as far as I can, preferably in the direction of the nearest edge of the building. (following my opponent)[Full]


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20


Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite launches himself at the Green Fungus with all the force he can muster.  The Green Fungus sidesteps just enough that Granite's fist glances harmlessly past his chest and crushes a chunk of the concrete block wall of the stairwell.  (Attack roll 3; hero point reroll 14+7-5=16, miss)

The Green Fungus throws a heavy fist in return that Granite is able to duck beneath.  (Attack roll 14, miss)

*****

Rooftop...

Jorgi charges up and hurls a blast of electricity at one of the masses of fungal tendrils.  A few chunks are blown off and spin through the air to the ground far below.  The mass in general seems to have suffered little harm and it continues to grow, though perhaps at a slightly slower rate.

In a flash of insight, Tarentula is able to do something he has never done before - revert his entire mass back into a single form while retaining the shape of a spider.  It is a strain on his body, seemingly much less natural than the swarm form, but it holds.

He pushes into the swarm of rats in an effort to back them away from the others.  The rats seem to slither and squirm their way around the larger spider's body and legs.  However, they keep their attention on him and continue to try to bite (unsuccessfully).  Ultimately, the rats follow Tarentula's steps and do move further away from the others.  (Bull rush attack 4+2+2=8 vs 12, miss - ad hoc rules for circumstances that the rats do not push you back for losing the check; rats attack roll 13, miss)


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> "So, what did you have in mind?" Mai says, turning to Fate.  "There are a couple other stairways we could take up, if you'd rather stay away from that guy...and I'm all for staying away from him."




"Mai, we're going to try a different approach.  We'll still be staying away from him, but in a different way," Fate explained.  

He concentrated for several seconds, wondering even if something like this would work.  Fate cracked a small smile, thinking that most inventions were discovered through necessity.  _'Well, this is definitely necessary,'_ he thought.

"Dare to touch, gain the same, so long as contact remains," Professor Fate said with his hands together, forefingers steepled.  "Take my hand, Mai, and hold on, let's see if this works."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2004)

Granite continues to attack the fungus man.

ooc: no power attack this time


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2004)

The spider start to sweep the horde of rats, trying to unstabilize them.

OOC: Trip attempt, to slow them up. And question, is there anbything near I could use as a weapon, like some tube or flat metal sheet?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

First floor lobby...

Mai hesitantly reaches out for Fate's hand and gasps when she feels the arcane energy flow through her body...and turn her insubstantial.  While both insubstantial, they feel slightly solid to one another.  Fate finds it to be a considerable effort to maintain the spell in this unusual manner, but it seems to be holding.

(ooc - were you going to use a Hero Point or just use extra effort?)

"This is really weird," she says as she experimentally waves her other hand through a nearby wall.  "Do you ever get used to it?"

The two of them find the proper elevator shaft.  Fate tells her to hang on as she likely won't be able to see anything for a bit.  She nods and he floats through the doors and into the shaft.  With his ability to see in the dark, Fate can see the stalled car near one of the upper levels.  They float up through the bottom and badly startle the janitor who can see them in the dim emergency light of the elevator car.

"Sweet geez..." he stammers.  "How'd you do that?"

*****

Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite gets a clean shot at the Green Fungus, his fist connecting just beneath the chin.  It feels to Granite like he's punching a flexible steel wall - this guy is incredibly durable.  (Attack roll 16+7=23, hit; dmg save DC27 - fail, injured for 1 stun hit)

The Green Fungus returns the favor and punches Granite squarely in the chest.  The force is incredible, causing Granite to step back.  (Attack roll 22, hit; Protection 8 - dmg save roll 11+7=18 - fail, injured for 1 stun hit)

(ooc - Granite can already tell that this guy may be both stronger and tougher than he is.  Also, please let me know under what conditions...if any...you'd like to use a hero point.)

*****

Rooftop...

The horde of rats is too fluid and mobile to effectively trip, though they continue to try to nip at the giant spider's legs while ignoring the others on the roof.

(ooc - yes, there are several items that might be of use.  There are several ventilation units - figure 3'x4' sheet metal frame boxes.  There is also a satellite dish - about 6' diameter.)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2004)

The spider try to grabs the satellite dish near him and smash it on the swarm of the swarm.

OOC: I'll use a HP if needed to rip it off if it is too well attached. Maybe the best way would to boost my Alternate form, and so gaining 2 point of Super-Strenght, making it more easier to pull it.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

Fifth floor stairwell...



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Green Fungus returns the favor and punches Granite squarely in the chest.  The force is incredible, causing Granite to step back.
> 
> (Also, please let me know under what conditions...if any...you'd like to use a hero point.)




That's quite the punch you got buddy, what are you doing here anyways?

ooc: for damage save re-roll anything less then 14, for attacks it will be on a case by case basis.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

_Concentration._
Jorgi looks scared over the edge of the building and back to the people gathered on the roof with him.
_Concentration._
Again his gaze wanders between the two locations and he stares fascinated while he tries to count how deep he could fall from the edge.
_Concentrate you idiot, you have to save these folks. You're smart enough to do it, just get yourself together._

"Whynotjustrun?

_Because you're a damn fool and just can't leave them here and you know it._

Straightening his shoulders Jorgi draws on the power flowing through him. Sparks fly around him as his body charges up and suddenly a glowing figure lifts itself from the ground.
_I was allready scared of this but now comes the really hard part._
With all his will he holds the power in himself, draws back the sparks and tries just let him flow through him to lift him up. He tries to look calm then he floats towards the assembled group.

"Allrightwhowantsaridewiththecitiesmostcutenewsuperhero?"


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 4, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building 
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

Fifth floor stairwell...



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> That's quite the punch you got buddy, what are you doing here anyways?




"Just out for a pleasant evening stroll," he says with a grin.

Granite throws another heavy punch, a blow that causes the Green Fungus to double over for a moment.  (Attack roll 14+7=21, hit; dmg save DC27 - fail, injured for 1 stun hit)

"Ooof," he groans.  "You hit pretty hard yourself there, rockboy.  And just what brings you here?"

The Green Fungus tries to kick Granite down the stairs, but only manages to mangle one of the metal railings.  (Attack roll 14, miss)

*****

Tarentula scurries over to the satellite dish, trailing a horde of nipping rats along.  In a somewhat un-spiderlike maneuver, he grips the dish with four legs while flexing.  He puts all his strength into it, but in spite of the larger spider's form it doesn't budge.  (Strength check roll 5+2=7, fail)

"Hey, try this!" one of the grad students tosses toward Tarentula a four foot length of steel rebar that he found in a loose pile of abandoned contruction materials.  The student takes another for himself and hands one to a fellow.

"Take the girls first," the guy tells Jorgi, then turns around to watch the rats with the rebar held like a baseball bat.

One of the girls hesitantly steps toward Jorgi.  He grins and encourages her to hold on tightly.  In spite of his best effort to restrain his power, he still gives the girl a mild shock on contact.  She takes one look back at the rats, then risks a second shock to wrap her arms around his shoulders.

Jorgi shuttles the girl to the roof of a building across the street and deposits her gently.  Looking back, he can fully appreciate what has happened to the Biological Sciences building.  The entirety of it is covered in a thick layer of writhing stalks of fungus, giving it an unhealty and unnaturally organic appearance.

"Thanks," the girl says.  "Don't suppose you know just what the heck is really going on?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Thurman Biological Sciences Building
> CC State Campus, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 23:20
> ...




He doesn't waste time and heads of back t he the building, hiding his shok about the building.

"Noneatall.Lookslikeoneofyoucolleaguestunredintofungus.Stuffhappens."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

The spider grabs grabs the pole as it can, and starts to swing it at the rats, trying to put them out of combat. But in his manoeuver, it also put itself between the swarm and the guy, and use one of his back leg wave at the student to stay back.


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - 1st Floor Lobby
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> "This is really weird," she says as she experimentally waves her other hand through a nearby wall.  "Do you ever get used to it?"




“Well, miss,” Fate explained, “I hadn’t really thought about it before . . . no, I haven’t gotten used to it.  It’s something magnificent and if I got used to it, I think I would be sadder for it.  But, enough of that . . . let’s go save the others – I’m counting on you to help reassure the others that this is safe . . . .” 



			
				Janitor said:
			
		

> "Sweet geez..." he stammers.  "How'd you do that?"




Professor Fate smiled and said, “Sorry, sir, hero trade secret.” And finished with a wink. “Are you ready to get out of here, sir?  If so, you need to take my hand, then hold on.  I’ll be able to turn you the way I am for as long as you hold on to me.  We’ll head to the rooftop to rescue the others, then float to the ground outside.  Don’t let go, alright?”

OOC: Yes, use a hero point.  Sorry, missed a post.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building 
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

Fifth floor stairwell...



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Ooof," he groans.  "You hit pretty hard yourself there, rockboy.  And just what brings you here?"




Oh you know, looking into night courses trying to better myself.

Granite changes tactics, going in for a grapple.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20

Fifth floor stairwell...



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Oh you know, looking into night courses trying to better myself.




Granite tries to wrap his arms around the Green Fungus' torso, but his foe is quick to slip out of the grip.  (Attack roll 7+7=14, miss)

"Good for you," the Green Fungus replies as he pulls back his pulpy fist.  "Higher education can open so many doors."

The Green Fungus' right fist pounds Granite into the brick wall and a left hook misses by scant inches, creating a spider web of radiating cracks from the impact.  (Multi-attack rolls 21 and 10, hit and miss; Dmg save roll 9 <hero point to re-roll> - re-roll is 14+7=21, injured for 1 stun hit)

*****

Rooftop...

Professor Fate, with two passengers in tow, floats up through the top of the building and finds a small cluster of college students (most holding lengths of rebar) watching a single giant spider.  The giant spider, in an unusual display of arachnid physiology, is swinging a bit of rebar at a swarm of fungal sewer rats.

Tarentula harshly abuses a good number of the rats, throwing the swarm into a moment of disarray.  (Attack roll 14+7=21, hit; Rats' dmg save/Prot 11 vs DC20, stunned + 1 stun hit)

Jorgi arrives back to the Biological Sciences building just in time to see the arrival of Fate and his passengers.

(ooc - I lost count of students still on the roof...I think there are 2 guys and 2 girls, plus Mai and the janitor that Fate just arrived with.  Oh, and Andrew and the Professor...I suppose they're probably armed with rebar as well now.)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2004)

Lawrence, finally happy to have found something that can affect the swarm, take advantage of teh confusion and continue to swing at the swarm, hoping to put some of them KO.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Professor Fate tried a smile as he floated through the roof.  To Mai and the janitor, Fate said, "Remember, hold on . . . we're not finished yet."

Fate gave his speech again to those still on the landing, letting them know that he could take maybe another 2 on the first trip down to the grounds.  He was uncertain just how long he could continue to do this . . . and too many more people would make it more difficult for those holding on.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2004)

*Granite Heath: 2 stun HP:2 remaining*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Good for you," the Green Fungus replies as he pulls back his pulpy fist.  "Higher education can open so many doors."




_Man, this guys hits like a tank, those guys better friggen hurry._

Granite pulls himself from the wall. Yea I know, but I have always had a problem playing with others. He tells the plant man as he swings at him.

<ooc: power attack +2 damage/ -2 hit>


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20


Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite throws a wild punch that the Green Fungus easily bats aside.  (Attack roll 3+7-2=8, miss)

The Green Fungus takes in a lung full of air and blows out a thick cloud of greenish yellow spores right in Granite's face.  There is no discernable effect.  (Attack roll 19, hit; Immunity: suffocation negates)

"Tough little rock indeed," he grumbles in increasing annoyance.


*****

Rooftop...

The two remaining female students follow Fate's instructions and join the insubstantial cluster.  Fate gently floats the entire group down to the street where they disengage and return to a tangible state.  All thank him profusely for helping them escape the building.

Jorgi, meanwhile, shuttles the two male students to the rooftop of the building across the street.

With Dr. Linderman and Andrew watching on, Tarentula finally beats the swarm of fungal rats into submission with the rebar club.  It takes a little time, but he suffers no injuries for his efforts.

The fungal growth covering the building has now moved between ten and twenty feet in from the edge of the roof.  In less than a minute, the roof will be completely enclosed by the writhing mass.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

The spider quickly change into a young boy. Lawrence quickly start to move back to the stairway, his metal rod in hand. "Fate, Jorgi, take care of them! I'll find our friend". Arriving into the staiway, he drops the rod as he shifts into the swarm, and starts to climb down the walls, listening for any noise that would give him the chnace to stop someone left in the building.


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:20



> All thank him profusely for helping them escape the building.




"Just happy to assist, ladies, Mai, sir," Fate replied.  "Get a good distance away from here . . . things could get ugly.  Stick together and don't worry if emergency services don't arrive anytime soon.  There are issues over a good bit of the city.  If everything works out alright, I'll be by later to make certain all of you are alright."

Fate then smiled and flew back to the top of the roof.  "Doesn't look like we have much time left.  Let's get everyone else out of here, then we've got to help Granite, who was stalling some Fungus giant on his way up here."

Fate watched the Doctor for a response to what he had said, particularly about the fungus man being on the way.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

*Granite: 2 stun HP: 2 remaining*

Man, talk about rude. Granite says waving the spores away from his face.

He quickly turns the wave into a punch.

<ooc: power attack +2 damage/ -2 hit>


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

With a surge Jorgi throws himself back into the air to get the last people of the roof. He even starts to enjoy the feeling of force drawing him upwards.

"Manwe'regoingtoneedanawfulllotoffrenchmentoeatallthatstuff."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 11, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21


Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite bats away the cloud of spores and tries to land another blow to the Green Fungus.  It glances harmlessly off his shoulder.  (Attack roll 10+7-2=15, miss)

The Green Fungus' glowing green eyes intensify in anger.  "You're starting to get on my nerves," he grumbles.  He reaches out to the side and tears a grapefruit-sized chunk of masonry from the wall and hurls it at the stairwell's emergency light.  Both fixture and masonry explode in a shower of sparks and the area is plunged into near total darkness.  (Attack roll 13, hit; broken)

The glowing green eyes glare at Granite from the inky black.  "How well do you see in the dark, rock boy?"  The Green Fungus then closes his eyes, removing the last source of light for two floors in either direction.

*****

Rooftop...

Tarentula takes his leave of the others, climbing back into the building in search of others and Granite.



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> Fate then smiled and flew back to the top of the roof. "Doesn't look like we have much time left. Let's get everyone else out of here, then we've got to help Granite, who was stalling some Fungus giant on his way up here."
> 
> Fate watched the Doctor for a response to what he had said, particularly about the fungus man being on the way.




"Fungus giant?" Dr. Linderman says.  He looks somewhat bewildered.  "You don't suppose it could be...could be Paul?"

Jorgi, meanwhile, shuttles Andrew across the street and returns for the professor.

Just as Jorgi arrives, Dr. Linderman says to Fate, "If it is him, I really hope we can find a way to undo what has been going on.  He's a good kid, and I'd hate to see any harm come to him from events beyond his control."

*****

Tarentula scurries through the storage level and down the stairs into the 12th floor hallway.  He hurries to the end of the hall and is about to take the stairs when he hears two sounds:  From the stairwell, a loud bang echoes up from below, and from somewhere down the hallway to his right, he hears a woman scream, "Help, help!  Ahhhh...get away from me!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "Fungus giant?" Dr. Linderman says.  He looks somewhat bewildered.  "You don't suppose it could be...could be Paul?"  Just as Jorgi arrives, Dr. Linderman says to Fate, "If it is him, I really hope we can find a way to undo what has been going on.  He's a good kid, and I'd hate to see any harm come to him from events beyond his control."




"We'll do what we can,"  Fate replied, then paused, "What do you mean by events from beyond his control?  Didn't he start investigating the fungus and what it could do?"

"Well, regardless, I think that some of the answers are on those hard drives,"  Fate commented. "Jorgi, any way you can keep unlocking those files without a computer? I don't know how much time we have."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

_Ok, he is a big guy, he knows is way out, and he is bullet proof... so let's help the lady._

The swarm of spiders make his way to the place where the voice of the woman was coming from.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
> CC State Campus, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 23:21
> ...




"Well,tarenatulajustraschedthesattelitedish.

He looks over the buildings around them to spot any more dishes.

There,I'llgetthestuffhookedupandsentthedatatomoresecurelocations.
Willneedafewmomentsthough.AndIhavenoideahowlongitwilltaketodecryptonceI
sentit.

Jorgi will take anyone still on the building with him to fly out between the closing maw of fungus.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Granite health: 2 stun hp: 2 remaining*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21

_Oh oh, this isn't good. Going to have to do something drastic._ Granite thinks as a worried look crosses his face, not that anyone could see it in the dark.



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The glowing green eyes glare at Granite from the inky black.  "How well do you see in the dark, rock boy?"  The Green Fungus then closes his eyes, removing the last source of light for two floors in either direction.




I don't have to see you to effect you. He says out into the darkness.  he _I hope they got everyone off the roof,_ he adds in mentally.

Granite takes a small step backwards and slams his hands together...

ooc: shockwave +8


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 12, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21

Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite claps his hands together, creating a powerful concussion that radiates out from him with explosive, nearly deafening force.  Granite can hear it echo through the concrete stairwell...as well as the clattering of dislodged fragments of masonry and the tinkling of broken glass falling from the door down on the fifth floor landing.  (Thunderclap - Ref save DC18 for half - roll 22, success; Dmg save DC19-protection, injured for 1 stun hit)

"Ow," the Green Fungus groans.  "Stop doing that!"

Two meaty fists pound into Granite in quick succession.  In the darkness, Granite never sees them coming.  The first only grazes his arm, but the second connects squarely in the chest and sends Granite flying down the stairs.  His stone body crashes into the concrete wall with the force of a car wreck and he lays there stunned in the rubble.  (Multi-attack rolls vs Def 14, 15 and 20, hit and hit; Dmg save rolls 20+7+prot-2=25, no dmg, and 1+7+prot <hero pt re-roll is 8, increased to 10 minimum> 10+7+prot-2=15, stunned and 1 stun hit and knockback)

Through the ringing in his head, Granite vaguely hears the heavy footfalls of the Green Fungus fading away up the stairwell.

*****

Rooftop...



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> "We'll do what we can,"  Fate replied, then paused, "What do you mean by events from beyond his control? Didn't he start investigating the fungus and what it could do?"




"Well, yeah, I guess," Dr. Linderman says.  "But it's just not like him to do something dangerous or selfish.  You've already said that you've seen what this fungus can do to people.  If that guy in there really is Paul...well, I just hope that he didn't do any of this intentionally."  The professor looks weary and casts one last resigned look at the stairs before accepting Jorgi's offer to shuttle him across the street.

(The satellite dish on the Biological Sciences building is still intact.  However...)

With the rapid progression of the fungal growth, Jorgi decides to utilize the equipment mounted on the roof of the neighboring building.  Looking at what he has to work with, he tells Fate that it'll probably take him half a minute to get the hard drives wired up to the ad hoc system.

*****

Twelfth floor...

Tarentula relies on a mixture of emergency lighting and his own short-ranged blind-sight to navigate quickly through down the hallway.  He hears glass shatter from behind a door.

"No, no!" the female voice yells out again - from behind the same door.  "Stop it, Greg!  Just leave me alone!"

The clearance under the door is sufficient that Tarentula doesn't even have to slow down.  The swarm of spiders slides underneath and into a laboratory.  The room is poorly lit by a pair of bunsen burners on one of the lab benches.  One of the windows has been shattered and tendrils of the fungal growth dangle a few feet into the room.  Tarentula notes that there are a couple of the bulbous spore pods on it as well.  

On the far side of the room, a man in a lab coat appears to have cornered a woman behind a lab bench.  She has nothing but wild terror in her eyes.  She is threatening the man with a flask full of some dark liquid.  Neither have noted Tarentula's arrival.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 12, 2004)

The spiders reform into Lawrence. He quickly scan the room. Seeing a stool next to him, he grabs it and start to walk in direction of the man.

_Please, not a guy who thinks it's the end of the world and he want to do it a last time!_

"Hey, mister, you'll walk away from her now!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "Well, yeah, I guess," Dr. Linderman says.  "But it's just not like him to do something dangerous or selfish.  You've already said that you've seen what this fungus can do to people.  If that guy in there really is Paul...well, I just hope that he didn't do any of this intentionally."




"I hope so, too, Dr. Linderman, I hope so to," Professor Fate replied. "Jorgi, see what you can get on those encrypted files.  I'm not certain its important at the moment, but I would hate to have the answer with us and not know it.  I'll get Granite and Tarantula out of there, trying to avoid a fight.  If you get something vital, page me."

"Guess we really should get some comms or something if we're going to do this together more often," Fate mused aloud.

Professor Fate turned intangible and floated down through the floor, looking for the pair of teammates.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 12, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Rooftop
> CC State Campus, Coast City
> Apr 17
> 23:21
> ...




"SoyoumeanyougointomeetfungusmanwhileIstayoutofdanger
andwireupsomestuff."

Jorgi gives Fate a huge grin and lifts of with anyone who wants a ride.

"Soundslikeadealtome."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 13, 2004)

*Granite: health 3 stun hp: 1 hp remaining*

Thomas shakes his head to clear the cobwebs as he hears the fungus man continue up the stairwell.

Standing he wills the change to revert to his rock form and charges after the him.

If he can catch up he will do a ramming attack. <power attack +3dam/-3hit  hp re-roll on 15 or less>

After the attack he turns and looks at him. Where do you think you are going, we aren't done yet.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21

Fifth floor stairwell...

Granite bounds up a couple flights of stairs and finds the door to the seventh floor just clicking shut.  He follows into the hall and can hear the heavy footfalls of the Green Fungus off in the direction of Dr. Linderman's office.

Granite rounds the corner and in the dim emergency lighting can just make out the Green Fungus tear the office door out of its frame.  The door is dropped like a discarded tissue into the hall.  The Green Fungus walks into the lab, seemingly oblivious to Granite's arrival some forty feet down the hall.

(ooc - Granite doesn't arrive soon enough to get a charge attack.  He might have an opportunity for surprise, however.)

*****

Twelfth floor...

Lawrence picks up a bench stool and approaches the man in the labcoat.  The woman looks over at Lawrence and a flash of hope crosses her face.

The man turns to face Lawrence.  His eyes are glowing a faint green, but underneath the sickly color is a look of bewilderment and fear.  The man's arms and legs twitch erratically and he begins to approach Lawrence.

*****

Professor Fate floats down through the roof of the building and passes by the dark thirteenth floor.  On the twelfth floor, he pauses briefly in the dimly lit hallway.  Off to his right, he can just make out voices.

He floats down the hall and reaches the open door to a lab.  Just inside the door is Lawrence, back in human form, holding a stool while a young man wearing a lab coat approaches.  Fate can discern a faint glowing green in the man's eyes.

*****

Rooftop...

Jorgi sets the hard drives on the base of the satellite dish and then taps into the system's electronics.  Once he has an idea of the system he's working with, he starts to animate both the dish and the hard drives.  Like a swarm of snakes, wires from each system seek out suitable contact points in their counterpart.

"I'd ask if we could help," Dr. Linderman says off-handedly to Andrew as they watch on.  "Somehow, I get the impression we'd only slow him down."

The satellite dish lacks the processing power to interpret any data off the hard drives, but it can connect with other systems capable of doing so.  Jorgi knows how to find these, and sets about doing so.

"Uh, is there anything you need?" Andrew says.  "I could offer you a piece of gum..."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

*Lawrence Thorn, HP:3*

"Miss, I'll take care of him, when you see a chance, run outside the lab and climb the stair, someoen will be coming help you and stay out of those mushroom... and for you mister... hey, isn't that mushroomman over there"

Lawrence take a swing and try to hit the man with the stool.

OOC:
(Half) Bluff (Try to feint... I know, old trick.)
(Half) Attack
All-Out attack: +2 to hit, -2 dodge defence
Dodge: +2 against the man, 0 against the others


----------



## Mimic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Granite health 3 stun hp: 1 remaining*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> (ooc - Granite doesn't arrive soon enough to get a charge attack.  He might have an opportunity for surprise, however.)




That's just as good.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 22, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:21

Twelfth floor lab...

Lawrence tries to fake the man out, but the man's glowing eyes remain firmly focused on him.  Lawrence then takes a heavy swing with the stool, cracking him across the head.  The edge of the stool creates a gash across the man's forehead, spraying out a fine mist of blood mixed with gray fibers.  The man buckles to his knees, but does not make a sound or otherwise show any sign of being in pain.  (Attack roll 12+7+2=21, hit; dmg save vs DC18, injured for 1 stun hit and stunned.)

Professor Fate has arrived just in time to see this transpire.  The woman in the corner lets out an involuntary yelp when the stool connects with the man's head.

*****

Granite sneaks up to the lab's empty doorframe, carefully stepping around the broken door in the hallway.  The lab is nearly pitch black, the only source of light being the emergency light a dozen yards down the hallway.  Granite only catches intermittant glimpses of the glowing green eyes.

The Green Fungus, as best Granite can tell, is poking around the lab near where the two computers were situated.  He then lets out a mighty howl of frustration.  "Arrggh!  What did he do with it!"

Granite hears the crashing of glass and electronics across the lab.  At a guess, the Green Fungus may have just pitched one of the computer cases or monitors across the room.

(note - when Granite left the room, Jorgi, Fate, and Dr. Linderman were still here...and I don't think he knows that Jorgi physically removed the hard drives from the computers.)

*****

(ooc - Jorgi is about to start collecting some potentially useful information from his decryption efforts.  That is, when I have a little bit more uninterrupted time to write it up for ya.   )


----------



## Mimic (Aug 22, 2004)

*Granite health 3 stun HP: 1 remaining*

Granite will attempt to sneak up and attack him.

<ooc: power attack +5, surprise attack if successfull, hp if attack is less then 16>


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2004)

Lawrence move around the man, putting himself between the man and the woman.

"Fate, take care of her, I can handle him."

Seeing his opponent is not very hard to hit, and taking advantage of his opponent's moment of weakness, he hastly strike him again with the stool.

OOC:
(Half) Move
(Half) Attack
All-Out attack: +2 to hit, -2 dodge defence
Dodge: +2 against the man, 0 against the others


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> "Fate, take care of her, I can handle him."




Professor Fate studied the situation a moment or two.  Something was nagging at him, but he couldn't put his finger on it - too much was happening.

Fate concentrated for a second, materializing, then leveled a hand in the direction of the man approaching Lawrence.  Fate quietly spoke, "From inner energy comes explosive effort . . . "  releasing a bolt of lightning from his fingertips.

"We don't have time, we need to leave or be trapped," Fate said.  "Let's find Granite and get out of here."

Professor Fate regarded the woman, "Young woman, please come with me and I will get you out of here safely.  Do you have a name, miss?"  Fate finished, trying to put the woman at ease.

OOC: +8 Ranged, +8S energy blast.  Immunities, Force Field, Flying are still active.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 24, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Gum?"

Jorgi turns to Andrew without even comprehending what he said. They can see electricity flashing between him and connected devices as he powers them with just his will. Behind the glow of his eye they can just make out binary codes that flash across them in green light as he reads the answers sent to him nearly as fast as they come.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 25, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:22

Dr. Linderman's lab...

Granite's eyes do their best to adapt to the very dark room.  Were he not already familiar with the layout, it might be difficult to move around.  He slips in quietly while the Green Fungus continues his tirade of smashing lab equipment, using the noise to cover his approach.  (Move Silent roll 7+3=10 vs. Listen roll 8; success)

The Green Fungus never sees Granite coming.  From a crouch behind a lab bench, Granite launches upward and takes the fungal man right under the jaw with his stony fist.  The Green Fungus goes airborne, crashing through a collection of chemical filled beakers on a shelf and impacting the far brick wall.  Granite can hear him collapse to the floor, but it is too dark to accurately determine his condition.  It doesn't sound like he's moving.  (Surprise Attack roll 15+7-5=17, hit; Dmg save + Prot vs DC38...failed...status: unknown but at least stunned...plus knockback)

*****

Twelfth floor lab...

Lawrence moves around the man until he stands between him and the woman.  He swings again with the stool, connecting between the shoulder blades and knocking him to his hands and knees.  (Attack roll 13+7+2=22, hit; Dmg save vs DC18, injured for 1 stun hit and stunned.)

Fate solidifies and unleashes a bolt of lightning at the man almost simultaneously with Lawrence's attack.  The blast just misses the man, harmlessly striking a lab bench instead.  (Attack roll 7+8-4=11, miss)

The girl starts to move out of the corner and away from the man at Lawrence and Fate's beckoning.  When Lawrence hits the man with the stool again, she lets out a shriek and starts sobbing.  "Don't hurt him!  He's not himself!  That, that thing..."

She is almost too incoherent to speak clearly, but she waves her hand at the thick fungal tendrils that have extended into the lab through the broken window.  Several spore pods the size of grapefruit dangle off it, one of which looks rather deflated.

Moving any further from the melee would bring the woman closer to the broken window.  She seems to become paralyzed in fear of both, cowering halfway between the two threats.

*****

Adjacent rooftop...

Jorgi gets his new rig up and running in almost no time.  He briefly checks back in with the encrypted files that he had left to the devices of the cooperative supercomputer in Belgium.  He is pleased to find that it has apparently cracked the first of eight files and is humming away on the second.  Jorgi transfers the data to another computer where he can remotely view the contents.

He's disappointed to learn that the contents are only one step easier to read than they were when encrypted.  It appears to be a collection of data files...possibly genetics related if Jorgi had to guess.  Dr. Linderman might have a better idea of how to read it, but he's unable to see the data without a proper monitor.

Jorgi returns to reviewing the hard drives hidden files.  The first directory appears to be much more promising.  They appear to be a personal journal of Paul Link's.  Jorgi opens the most recent (dated Apr 14, 2004).



> The preliminary genetics workup is too bizarre to comprehend at this time.  I'll need a lot more time to study the results, but clearly it is no longer the same organism.
> 
> My own appearance has changed too much for me to safely continue coming here to the lab to work.  Linderman must be getting suspicious and I can't let him get in the way.  I'll have to see if I can get some better equipment set up in the station.




There are other files in this same hidden directory, not quite one dated for each day prior to the one he just read.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2004)

"Fate, what are you doing? Take her out! Now! I don't want to stay around any longer... I'll flee as soon as she is out of reach, but take care of her! I'll go after Granite. And you, don't move!"

On that, Lawrence give another hit with the stool.

"Fate! Go! Now!"

OOC:
(Half) Move
(Half) Attack
All-Out attack: +5 to hit, -5 dodge defence
Dodge: +2 against the man, 0 against the others


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2004)

*Prof. Fate, Unharmed, HP's: 3*

Fate saw the struggle in the woman's eyes and looked for an easy solution.  It appeared that Lawrence was handling the stranger, so it was time for Fate to do the same with the woman.

Professor Fate closed the distance to the woman, "Young woman, please come with me and I will get you out of here safely. Do you have a name, miss?" Fate repeated, trying to put the woman at ease.

OOC: Move, Maintain current powers.  If she will move with Fate, Move back out of the room protecting her with himself from the melee.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2004)

*Granite health: 3 stun hp: 1 remaining*

Granite will crouch into a defensive stance and carefully head towards where he thinks the fungus man is.

<ooc: total defense>


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 27, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:22

Dr. Linderman's lab...

Granite slowly moves through the lab, shattered debris of lab equipment crunching underfoot.  As the area where the Green Fungus landed is too dark for Granite to see, he pauses frequently to listen.  At about a half dozen paces, Granite can start to make out raspy breathing.

Abruptly, the familiar glowing green eyes pop open.  They are only a couple feet above the floor, so the Green Fungus must be sitting or prone against the wall.  The eyes blink in disorientation for a moment before starting to clear and settle directly upon Granite.

*****

Twelfth floor lab...

Lawrence gives the prone man another solid whack across the back of the head, tearing the flesh from his scalp and exposing more of the fine grayish fibers.  The man drops limply to the floor and ceases to move.  The fibers spilling out from the open wounds, however, continue to twitch about.

At Fate's coercing, the girl finally slips around the fallen man and heads toward the doorway.  She continues to sob, nearly in hysterics.

"Sue," she gets out in a gasp between sobs.  "What's...what's happening?  Will he...be...all right?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 2*

Thurman Biological Sciences Building - Twelfth floor lab
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:22



			
				Sue said:
			
		

> "Sue," she gets out in a gasp between sobs.  "What's...what's happening?  Will he...be...all right?"




"Sue, I'm not completely certain what's happening right now.  What's important is for you to trust me - to trust that I'll get you out of here.  You need to hold onto me," Professor Fate explained with a calm but concerned voice.  "I'm going to turn both of us insubstantial so that we can float out of here.  Are you with me so far, Sue?"

If Sue understood and accepted, then Professor Fate concentrated a moment or two with his hands together, forefingers steepled,  "Form over substance.  Dare to touch, gain the same, so long as contact remains."

OOC: Intangible - again using a hero point to affect others.  Still maintaining Flight, and Immunities.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2004)

Lawrence stop a moment and stare at the man.

_Did I just kill him..._

A chill pass through his back and neck. his grip on the stoll become more loose and the stool falled on the floor.

"Wake up... not the moment to think now." he says to himself.

He turns his heel and start to run outside, to find Granite when he stops in the doorway and look back.

"Damn... I can't let him die here if there still a chance to save him."

He go back to the man and try to lift him.

_Too heavy, he'll slow me down... except if..._

He concentrates and his body fall apart again. He starts to imagine his body mass to gather on one point and the big spider reform. He grabs the man in his mouth, feeling it ligther, and start to run back to the stair.

OOC: HP spent to gain solid form. Take the guy with his mouth. And try to find Granite.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2004)

Lawrence stop a moment and stare at the man.

_Did I just kill him..._

A chill pass through his back and neck. his grip on the stoll become more loose and the stool falled on the floor.

"Wake up... not the moment to think now." he says to himself.

He turns his heel and start to run outside, to find Granite when he stops in the doorway and look back.

"Damn... I can't let him die here if there still a chance to save him."

He go back to the man and try to lift him.

_Too heavy, he'll slow me down... except if..._

He concentrates and his body fall apart again. He starts to imagine his body mass to gather on one point and the big spider reform. He grabs the man in his mouth, feeling it ligther, and start to run back to the stair.

OOC: HP spent to gain solid form. Take the guy with his mouth. And try to find Granite.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*

As soon as he spots the glowing green eyes, his insticts kick in and he rushes forward and attempts to kick at the fallen fungus man.

"What does it take to finish this guy? I would have chewed through a tank by now." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 28, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:23

Dr. Linderman's lab...

Granite charges through the darkness, glass crunching underfoot, and aims a side kick at the glowing green eyes.  The Green Fungus sees it coming and rolls aside, just narrowly avoiding the blow.  (Attack roll 4+7=11, miss)

The eyes disappear, but Granite can hear the larger man stand and shuffle back a few steps.  "You just don't give up, do you?" he says.

Two sets of windows in the room simultaneously implode, sending glass tinkling across the tile floor.  Streams of street light begin to filter in through the gaps between the thick fungal tendrils...which are now writhing and extending into the room on either side of Granite.

The Green Fungus' green eyes again meet Granite's.  In the dim light, Granite can see him standing erect - powerful and confident - and bearing no sign of injury or exhaustion from the fight.

"Now, would you like to tell me just what happened to the hard drives?"

*****

Twelfth floor lab...

Fate's calming, authoritative voice seems to finally get through to Sue.  She takes his hand and doesn't react too badly to being turned insubstantial.  Fate grips her firmly and then floats through the wall and down to street level as quickly as possible.  There he leaves her in the company of the others that he escorted down.

Lawrence, meanwhile, transforms back into the spider swarm and then into the single large form.  It is just as taxing to perform as the first time, but he's becoming slightly more comfortable with the shape.

He picks up the fallen man in his jaws and tries to carry him toward the stairs.  It's an awkward arrangement and the man's arms and legs bounce along on the floor, but Tarentula manages it okay.

Just moments after reaching the stairwell, he heads a loud crash echo from somewhere below...but it doesn't sound as if it's in the stairwell itself.  He hurries down a couple floors and hears another crash, this time of breaking glass.  It sounds like it's coming from the somewhere a level down - the seventh level, where Linderman's office is.

Tarentula pushes through the door and into the seventh floor hall.  He rounds the corner and sees the remains of the lab's door lying on the hallway floor.

*****

Adjacent rooftop...

"Whoa, look at that!" Andrew says from his perch overlooking the Biological Sciences building.

Professor Linderman trots over and Jorgi hears him say, "Oh dear, I think that might be my lab."

"Uh, Jorgi?" Linderman says.  "You might want to take a look at this.  Something appears to be happening next door."

If Jorgi is so inclined to break away from his electronics work for a minute, he'll see that the thick tendrils of fungus that encase the building across the street are now writhing fluidly about halfway between the ground and the roof.  Several dozen tendrils are sliding in, presumably through the windows.

"Yeah," Linderman says, "I'm pretty certain that's my lab."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2004)

*Lawrence Thorn, HP:2, Healthy*

Lawrence put down the man at the entrance of the lab before entering the lab. Lawrence feels all object around him, even if all is in darkness. His senses are limited to proximity, but it is better than stumbling on things. Taking adavanatge of the dark, the spider silently climb the wall and move on the ceilling, and try to spot everyone in the lab.

OOC: Move silently (+12), moving in the lab, on the ceiling, and as soon as the fungusman is spotted, in his direction.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 28, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:23


			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The eyes disappear, but Granite can hear the larger man stand and shuffle back a few steps.  "You just don't give up, do you?" he says.




What can I say, I'm annoying like that.



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Now, would you like to tell me just what happened to the hard drives?"




Sorry, don't know what your talking about, he says with a shrug. That's not my area of expertise, I just pummel things. Tell you what, I know a couple of people who are really good with computers, tell me what your looking for and I will give you their phone numbers.

<all out defensive>


----------



## Radiant (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Without warning a lightning bolt flashes from Jorgi's hand to the nearest door that leasts into the building.

"Someonegetascreenfrominside.TheProfneedstoseethisstuff."
At the call he floats to the edge of the building and softly lands on the railing. The cables of his construct slowly move as if alive, allmost reaching out for him while his hair moves in the same rythm. His face shows no expression as he turns towards the Professor. His eyes continue to flash as more information comes in. Jorgi would be affraid but right now his mind is only half his own and seems more machine than human.

"Findawaytostopit.Ortodestroyitifwehaveto."


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

_Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:23_

"You should be alright here, Sue," Professor Fate commented. "Fall back if things get out of hand here, stay out of anything below ground."

With that said, Fate felt that he had done as much as he could to help the others, now it was time to save his recent companions.  He flew directly for the building looking for where Tarantula and Granite might have gone.

OOC: Maintaining Intangibility, Flight, and Immunities.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 31, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:23


Dr. Linderman's lab...

Tarentula hears voices coming from within the lab as he approaches...one of which sounds like Granite even though he can't make out the words.  Tarentula drops the body on the floor and climbs to the ceiling, sliding into the room noiselessly.  (Move Silent roll 13+12=25; neither appears to notice him enter)

The lab is a disaster, with shelves, books, broken glass, and crushed electronic gear scattered about.  Both windows in the far wall are broken and thick tendrils of fungus are writhing into the room, moving closer to Granite.  Another man stands across the room a short distance from Granite.  He is easily seven feet tall and very powerfully built.  He wears dirty and tattered clothing and his skin has a ropey appearance with a dull gray-green coloration.  His eyes glow bright green.

"My problem isn't with the computers," the Green Fungus growls at Granite.  "It's with what's missing.  Your presence here can't be a coincidence, so I have to assume you're somehow involved.  If you don't tell me where they are, then I'll have to break your body into gravel...just to make sure you didn't hide it inside."  He gives Granite a maniacal grin and his eyes grow just a little bit brighter.

(ooc - Granite, the tendrils spilling in through the windows are starting to get much closer to you, from both directions.  Soon the only clear path from them will be through the door to the hallway.)

*****

Adjacent rooftop...

Jorgi blasts the lock off of the roof access door, startling Andrew and Dr. Linderman.  Linderman looks at Andrew and says, "I'll go find a monitor.  I probably know my way around this building a bit better than you."

Andrew nods and continues to watch the fungus moving on the building across the street.



			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> "Findawaytostopit.Ortodestroyitifwehaveto."




Andrew spins around at this.  "Stop it!?  With what?  Maybe if a couple fire trucks loaded with fungicide all just happened to show up I could do something.  As that's not too freakin' likely, I'm not sure just what you want me to try."

Andrew finally notices the strange, detached look in Jorgi's crackling eyes.  He sighs, figuring that Jorgi isn't entirely in tune with the situation outside his world of electronics.

Jorgi, meanwhile, digs deeper into another of the hidden log files.



> My appetite continues to grow at a nearly exponential rate.  I'm becoming concerned, as eating will soon take up much of my time.  At least the food supply issue has been solved...for now anyway.
> 
> Still, the energy exchange system at work in my metabolism doesn't seem to make much sense.  If I'm becoming part fungus as I fear, why am I eating live tissue instead of dead?  I will need to study this further.




*****

Floating through the building...

After dropping off Sue, Fate floats through the building's walls and heads for the stairwell off the lobby.  He figures he might have a better chance of finding Granite if he follows his path.

In the lobby, something catches Fate's attention.  It is a popping and cracking sound.  He spots a bit of movement in the wall of fungus that covers what used to be the main entrance.  The tendrils near the floor are writhing slowly, poderously digging into the tile and brickwork of the floor and...the foundation.

Fate spins around when he hears popping from the other side of the lobby.  Bits of tile flooring split and burst upward, revealing a bit of fungal tendril as it surfaces momentarily like a sea serpent in Loch Ness.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*

Well, I love you too. He says mockingly, as he backs up towards the door avoiding the tendrils.

Lets finish this somewhere were your friends won't interfere.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2004)

_First, distract that mushroom. Second, make sure Granite is out of here with the guy. Finally, get out of here myself... that's sound ridiculous..._

The giant spider jump and land in front the fungusman. It quickly try to bit the abberation before shifting back to Lawrence form. 

"Granite, get out of here with the guy lying at the door. We'll talk later!"

OOC:
(Half) Move, using tumble to not hurt myself
(Half) Attack: Drain
(Free) Change form
Note: Dodge against fungusman only +2 (+0 against anyone else).


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

Fate watched for moment as the Fungal serpent reared up in the lobby.  _'Can't blast it, drain it or otherwise harm it while I'm intangible . . . and I don't think I want to go tangible just yet,'_ Fate thought.  _'It's definitely time to get out of here, though.  Not certain how many more times I can pull off that trick with the intangibility . . . really getting tired.'_

Professor Fate flew up through the ceilings near the stairway, alert for Granite and Tarantula.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Great,amaneatingfungus.Itjustgetsbetterandbetter."
With the same detached look he answers Andrew.
"Truckssoundfine.Youthinkyoucangetsome?
Whyaretheystillinthere?Allcalculationsshowtheyshouldhaveexitedthebuildingoveraminuteago."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 1, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:24

Dr. Linderman's lab...



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Lets finish this somewhere were your friends won't interfere.




"Nah, I like the ambiance here," the Green Fungus says.  He gestures at the fungal tendrils.  "Besides, my friends are ready to play."

Catching both Granite and the Green Fungus by surprise, Tarentula drops from the ceiling midway between the two.  With lightning-quick speed, he lashes out at the Green Fungus with his venomous fangs.  The attack hits, but the venom does not appear to have any immediate effect on the large man.  (Attack roll 13+7=20, hit; Fort save DC18, successful)

The spider reverts back to Lawrence in the blink of an eye, and he calls back to Granite without taking his eyes from the Green Fungus.  "Granite, get out of here with the guy lying at the door. We'll talk later!"

The Green Fungus glares at Lawrence with blazing green eyes.  "This is getting annoying," he says.  He takes a deep breath and blows a thick cloud at Lawrence.  Lawrence just barely dodges the blast thanks to his incredible reflexes.  (Attack roll 23, miss)


Initiative:
Lawrence
Green Fungus
Granite (currently up)


*****

Floating through the building...

Fate floats up through the stairwell, seeking signs of the others.  Around the fifth floor, he finds considerable damage to both the concrete walls and the metal railings.  No bodies, so he presses on.

He pauses on the seventh floor and is rewarded with the faint sound of voices from down the hall in the direction of Dr. Linderman's office.  Fate quickly floats down and just catches the voice of the man from the lobby say, "This is getting annoying."

On the floor of the hall just before the door is the limp, labcoat-clad body of the student that Lawrence had fought upstairs.  Fate pokes his head around the door frame and finds _everyone_.

Fate will fit in after Granite in the initiative order.

*****

Andrew looks back at Jorgi.  "No, I kinda doubt I can arrange for the trucks."

He turns back to watching the building.

"Uh, Jorgi," he says with a waiver in his voice.  "I think you'd better take another look across the street."

Jorgi diverts just enough of his attention away from the electronics to look at where Andrew is pointing.  In addition to the tendrils that are moving in the vicinity of Linderman's laboratory, the tendrils at the base of the building are now writhing en masse.  Great cracks in the sidewalk and street are radiating out from the base of the building at an alarming rate.

"Oh my god," Andrew mutters.  "I think they're trying to take the building down..."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Wow."
The show is impressive enough to draw Jorgi back into the real world. He slowly disconnects from the machines and stares wide eyed at the spectacle.
[color]"Hookthescreeninthereonceyougotit.I'llbeback."[/color]
Gulping he steps over the edge of the building and surge towards any opening in the fungus he can find. The electricits flares up to its highest level in reaction to his fear.
_Got to help them in there. Bright side is that my shaking knees aren't a prob while flying...[/color]
During flight bolts of lightning detach themself from his force field and shoot at the mass of green fungus. He doesn't expect a reaction but it makes him feel better._


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 3, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:24

Just outside the building...

Jorgi takes to the air, a blazing corona of electricity surrounding his body and partly lighting up the dark street.  There is no longer a hole in the fungal mass covering the building, but there are spots where it looks more accessible - particularly where the windows to Linderman's office would be.

Jorgi approaches and starts to unleash a relentless barrage of electric bolts into the writhing mass of fungus.  The electricity blasts apart bits of fungus and induces even more chaos into the thrashing of the tendrils.  It appears that Jorgi is making headway through the mass as no new fungus is moving in to replace the bits that are blasted away.

*****

Dr. Linderman's lab...

Loud cracks can be hear coming from just outside the windows.  The fungal tendrils block sight, but the sound is recognizable to all but the Green Fungus as the electrical discharges that Jorgi can produce.

After a few moments of the crackling, bits of fungus are blasted back into the lab and flashes of blue-white light can be seen intermittantly through the writhing mass.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2004)

*Granite health 3 stun hp 1 remaining*

Granite watches as the events unfold around him.

_Kids brave I will give him that, _ Granite thinks to himself as he watches Lawrence try and take out the fungus man, _and electro boy is outside so Fate has got to be around here somewhere. Which means they got everyone out and more then likely have whatever green boy here wants, we should just bug out... Yea, who am I kidding._

Granite lunges forward and takes a swing at the Fungus man.

<ooc: No power attack>


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

Professor Fate floated through the wall of the lab, and looked over the sight before him.  Granite and Lawrence stood toe-to-toe against the large fungus man while it appeared that Jorgi was blasting his way into the lab from the outside.

_'It appeared that we have an exit, then,'_ Fate thought.  Fate concentrated but a moment and corporeated, becoming solid again.  He spoke the words, activating his Force Field.  Then, Fate aimed an energy blast at the fungus man.  It seemed the time for negotiation was past.

OOC: Move and Fire (+8 Ranged attack, +8S damage).  Free Actions: Drop Incorporeal, Add Force Field, Maintain Flight and Immunities.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 4, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Lightning bolts launch from Jorgi's fingertips in rapid succesion. 
"Yeaheatthatyoudelusionalpieceofvegetable!"
Once he fried enough to make a man sized hole he launches through and lands roughly on the floor. Quite obviously his powers are not of the "sublte floating" style.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2004)

"Damn, ther is one guy left... why no one listen to me." say Lawrence to himself. He transforms into a swarm that start to climb on the fungusman and the spiders try to bit him.

OOC:
(Free) Transform into Swarm
(Half) Drain (DC18)
Dodge against the fungusman
All-out attack (+2/-2)


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 5, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:24


Dr. Linderman's lab...

Granite muscles in beside Lawrence and lands a solid blow into the Green Fungus' midsection.  (Attack roll 19+7=26, hit; Dmg save + prot vs DC27, failed for 1 stun hit)

Fate returns to his corporeal state and brings up his force field.  He holds out his hand and summons forth a bolt of lightning, trying to finesse it between Granite and Lawrence.  It narrowly misses Lawrence's head and blasts harmlessly past the Green Fungus.  (Attack roll 5+8-4=9, miss)

Lawrence dissolves into the swarm of spiders and sinks his fangs through the man's pants into hard, pulpy flesh.  The Green Fungus again seems to shrug off the venom's effects.  (Attack roll 11+7=18, hit; Fort save DC18, successful)

The Green Fungus' eyes blaze with hatred.  "Enough of this petty brawling," he growls.  With surprising speed, he kicks off a couple of Tarentula's spiders and muscles past Granite.  He leaps headfirst into the writhing mass of fungal tendrils in the window that isn't being blasted from outside.  The tendrils envelop him and he disappears from sight completely.

*****

Outside the building...

Jorgi continues to blast away at the tendrils, watching in satisfaction as larger chunks of tissue are sent spiraling to the ground below.  

About fifteen feet to the right of where he's blasting, the tendrils bulge outward.  The large lump in the wall covering starts to quickly work its way down the side of the building, much like watching a snake swallow a mouse in time-lapse.

*****

Dr. Linderman's lab...

Moments after the Green Fungus disappears through the window, the entire building lurches sideways a few inches.  It's not enough to knock anyone off their feet, but certainly enough to warrant concern.  It is accompanied by the distinct sound of twisting steel and cracking masonry.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 5, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:24


			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Moments after the Green Fungus disappears through the window, the entire building lurches sideways a few inches.  It's not enough to knock anyone off their feet, but certainly enough to warrant concern.  It is accompanied by the distinct sound of twisting steel and cracking masonry.




Ok, anyone want to tell me what that was? Granite says looking around.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2004)

"A warning that we have to leave now. Granite, take the guy lying at the door step, a bit heavy for me. He is wierd, but I knock him out, so he shouldn't be dangerous."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 5, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Despite the urge to shoot at the moving parts of the fungus Jergi concentratres on burning a hole through the mass to get a way out for the others.


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:24



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Ok, anyone want to tell me what that was? Granite says looking around.




"Perhaps last call," Professor Fate commented.



			
				Tarantula said:
			
		

> "A warning that we have to leave now. Granite, take the guy lying at the door step, a bit heavy for me. He is wierd, but I knock him out, so he shouldn't be dangerous."




"That too," Professor Fate replied.  "I can carry a decent amount out of here, but probably not you, Granite.  We need a hole in the side to get out of here."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1hp remaining*

Don't worry about me, I can make my own door. Granite says as he goes over to look at the man.

<ooc if the man is alive (not a walking plant man) he will pick him up and leap through the window, if not he will leap through the window alone.>


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 7, 2004)

Thurman Biological Sciences Building
CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:25

Granite finds the man lying in the hall.  There are several large gashes in his head, but little blood.  Rather, there is a fair amount of the greenish-gray fibrous material that he had seen earlier this evening spilling from the man in the sewer tunnel.  This guy, however, is not moving.  He shrugs and hoists the guy over his shoulder.

Jorgi continues to blast away at the tendrils and finally creates a hole large and stable enough to see through.  Fate yells out to cease blasting so that they can clear the building.

The building pitches again, this time with considerably more force than before.  It feels like a major earthquake.  Fate tells Tarentula to grab ahold of him.  He has to consciously repress his natural revulsion to being covered in spiders.  Together, they fly through the hole and clear of the building.

Granite follows moments later, squeezing through the hole in the fungus and then leaping across the street.  The sidewalk cracks where he lands, but he is otherwise unhurt.

A few curious on-lookers, attracted by the unusual phenomenon, are now fleeing down the block as it becomes quite apparent that the building is unstable.  The tendrils at the base continue to crush the foundation until the entire thirteen story building collapses.

The rumble is deafening and the dust cloud kicked up completely obscures the site for a minute.  As it finally begins to settle, it becomes apparent that most of the building collapsed in upon itself.  One side did spill out across the street, crushing a number of cars and damaging doors and windows on the ground floor of Physics and Astronomy Hall.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

When they are finally outside the building, Lawrence revert into his human form and just lay down on the ground.

"I just hope we forgot no one in there..."

Staring at the sky for a moment he stand up hastly.

"Andrew! is he all right?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Tarantula said:
			
		

> "I just hope we forgot no one in there . . . Andrew! is he all right?"




"Easy, Tarantula.  Andrew was not in the building," Professor Fate said in a calming sort of voice.  "In fact, you and I can head up there to see how things are."

"Jorgi, tell me you've gotten something useful from those hard drives - some way to defeat this fungus,"  Fate asked.  Fate flew up to the adjacent building where Dr. Linderman and Andrew had been dropped.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

"Thank you, my father would have taken my head off my body if something  had happen to him... talking about my father, I wonder if he is right. Hope he didn't fall on one of those freak show guy."

Lawrence stand up.

"Well, yes, I want to go up there, see how my brother is... and please, call me Lawrence. Tarentula... a big hairy spider... not a name I like that much. Well, it's good for the newspapers, but I really prefer Lawrence."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Jorgi barely dodges Granite as he leaps out of the building.
"Whoa,carefullbigguy."
With a last crackle of energy he throws himself back to the other building, landing roughly on his side.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Easy, Tarantula.  Andrew was not in the building," Professor Fate said in a calming sort of voice.  "In fact, you and I can head up there to see how things are."
> 
> "Jorgi, tell me you've gotten something useful from those hard drives - some way to defeat this fungus,"  Fate asked.  Fate flew up to the adjacent building where Dr. Linderman and Andrew had been dropped.




"Don'tknowboss.LeftitforLinderman.Plantsain'tmyfield.ButIcantellyouthathísassistantturnedhimselfintoasuperhungryflesheatingfungus."
After the other building tumbles down Jorgi just stares at it in shok.
"OksonowI'mimpressed..."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 7, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*

Granite shrugs and drops the man to the ground. What do you want to do with this? He says looking at the man on the ground.


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Granite shrugs and drops the man to the ground. What do you want to do with this? He says looking at the man on the ground.




"I should try and heal him, let me give it a shot before we head up to Andrew and the Doctor," Professor Fate said.

OOC: Heal, then if nothing head to rooftop.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 8, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:26

Professor Fate leans over the body of the man and begins to cast a spell of healing upon him.  It has no effect.  Through the wounds in the man's head, it appears that the fungus is completely consuming his flesh at a rapid pace.  He no longer has a pulse, either.  What look like a couple of the spore pods, not yet fully developed, begin to push their way out of his mouth. 

(ooc - if there's anything else you'd like to do with the body, we can cover it retroactively.)

By flight or leaping, everyone meets up on the roof of the neighboring building.  Andrew is watching over the rubble from near the edge and Dr. Linderman is just arriving back of the roof, hugging an LCD monitor.

"What the heck was that noise?" Linderman says, looking in bewilderment at the group.  "And where do you want your monitor?  Not sure I know how to plug it in to a satellite dish."


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:26

Professor Fate shook his head, "The man is already gone . . . it seems like the fungus consumes living flesh and maybe some spores are about to come out here. I believe we should destroy it, the spores may do what happened to the other building to this one.  Any other opinions before I blast it a few times?"

If not, Fate will, with a heavy heart, blast the fungus with fire until it is destroyed.  His goal in life was to help people - but there was nothing more that he could think of to help this one.  Heading up to the rooftop. . . .



			
				Dr. Linderman said:
			
		

> "What the heck was that noise?" Linderman says, looking in bewilderment at the group.  "And where do you want your monitor?  Not sure I know how to plug it in to a satellite dish."




"The noise was your building collapsing, courtesy of the fungus attack,"  Fate replied, "as for the monitor, that's your department, Jorgi."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*

Granite shifts back to his human form and sits down and watches the others, now that the fighting was over he could relax, collecting intel wasn't his thing.

That plant guy was looking for the hard drives from the computers its pretty obvious that there is something important on them, he was pretty pissed when he discovered them missing. He tells the group.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Jorgi still stares over the edge of the building. At Fate's words he doesn't even turn around. Even so one of the cables of his improvised construct moves to connect iteself to the screen.
"Thatguycanjustacrushawholehouse.Whatarewemessingwith?"


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 9, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:27

(The body is consumed by Fate's flames and the fungus inhabiting it likewise shrivels and chars.)



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> "The noise was your building collapsing, courtesy of the fungus attack,"  Fate replied, "as for the monitor, that's your department, Jorgi."




"Oh dear!" Dr. Linderman says, his face losing all color.  He quickly sets the monitor down and hurries to the side of the roof to survey the damage.  "Do you think everyone got out?"

Jorgi wills the cables from the satellite dish to link up with the monitor.  With as much concentration as it would require to eat his morning cereal, he syncs up the two systems and begins to project the output of the files onto the display.

(ooc- Is Jorgi going to start with the personal logs <hidden files>, or the genetics files <encrypted>?)


----------



## Radiant (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

The hidden personal log files come first since they're probably a lot faster to read.
"Ohdear?Yeahthathitsmythoughtsprettywell."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

"I hope so, Dr. Linderman. We have search as much as we could, and if there were still someone alive and shouting, we would have spotted him for sure."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 14, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:33

Jorgi starts to pull up the personal log files of Paul Link.  He works his way backward as quickly as everyone can read the files.  Sometime during the middle of this, a number of fire, police, and EMT's arrive on the scene.

To summarize the pertinent information gathered:

Paul was studying the fungus when one of the lesser energy curtains swept through the city...and the lab.  Within a couple days, Paul found himself insatiably hungry, yet nothing could satisfy.  Late one night, fearing he would lose his sanity with hunger, he broke down and started eating some of the Green Wool fungus.  It satisfied his hunger, but only if eaten in large quantities.

Over the following days, Paul recounts how his body began to undertake strange physical changes.  He was growing stronger, his skin thicker.  He could see in the dark.  As these changes continued, he had to eat more and more of the Green Wool.  While the fungus seemed capable of growing much faster now than it had prior to the energy curtain, the size of the lab's facilities was becoming the limiting factor.

Paul mentions that he found a "secure and ideal" location, referred to as "the station," from which to grow the fungus in larger quantities as well as continue the research that he feared to do in Linderman's lab.  His physical changes were too pronounced to hide any longer.

One particularly disturbing entry mentions that he fears he is falling into some sort of psychosis.  He is lucid and himself for brief periods of time, in between which he has little control over his increasingly violent actions.  He expresses great concern over what is happening to him.

Paul also notes that he has done a full genetic work up of the Green Wool, himself, and himself prior to the transformation (from an old hair sample).  He mentions that he hopes he can understand his condition better and possibly find a cure before it is too later.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2004)

*Jorgi Vladislav*

Jorgi tells the stuff to the team and starts with the other files.
"Alotofwhyningforaguywhobecomesuperstrongandinvulnerable.
MaybeI'dfeelpitybuthejustcrashedthatwholebuilding."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

"Doctor, do you have any idea where this 'station' would be?  Or anyone else for that matter,"  Professor Fate asked.  "It appears that Paul isn't completely aware of his actions.  I believe the fungus is acting through him - perhaps it even started the cravings . . . regardless, I think it is worth a shot at trying to save him - if a viable idea can developed.  My specialty doesn't lie in the sciences, and I'm not certain we have very much time.  Like Jorgi said, the guy just tried to drop a building on us."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 15, 2004)

Dr. Linderman looks deep in thought for a moment.  "Sorry, but I don't know what this 'station' is that he's referring to.  He says that it's ideal for growing large quantities of fungus, so it's likely somewhere warm, moist, and probably dark.  And somewhere that he's not going to be easily found.  Has there been any pattern to the appearance of the fungus in the city?"

He looks over at the screen as Jorgi pulls up some of the decrypted files.

"This is what was in the other files?  It's all just raw genetic data.  Assuming it's what Paul mentioned in the logs it could be useful in determining what has happened to him, but it could take weeks or longer to make any sense of it.  

"If there's any chance of saving Paul, which I'd really like to try to do, we may have to find a means by which to keep him sedated for quite some time.  Or locked up.  In the meantime, I'll have to round up some of my colleagues - especially those better versed in genetics - and see if we can't make some headway on this data."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2004)

"Pattern. Yeap, one. Becoming from the sewer. Sewers are dark, have a lot of moisture and it dark, and it is rare people wander in it. Seems to fit all what you suggest. And if that amount of fungus can come out of the sewer, his lair must be near here. It also have the advantage to be near his lab, so if he was missing something, didn't had to walk very far...

Great, seems like we will go into some sewers. I really needed that."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"I'llgetussomemapsofthesewers.Maybesomeplacewithaheatsource."
It takes about half a second for him to realize what that means.
"Ohman,thatcan'tbetrue.Imeanfightingthatstuffinthesewers?
Notabigfanofflyingbutatleastwecangetawaywhilewe'reuphere."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "If there's any chance of saving Paul, which I'd really like to try to do, we may have to find a means by which to keep him sedated for quite some time.  Or locked up."




Easier said then done doc, Granite adds in. He is pretty sturdy and from the looks of it heals pretty quick and packs quite the punch.

Fate could try and put the mental whammy on him, he says with a shrug.


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Easier said then done doc, Granite adds in. He is pretty sturdy and from the looks of it heals pretty quick and packs quite the punch.
> 
> Fate could try and put the mental whammy on him, he says with a shrug.




"Sorry, Granite, that's not something I'm very accomplished at," Fate replied, "Illusions, controlling people, stuff of that sort doesn't come very naturally to me."

"Jorgi, can you check what the first reported disturbance was this evening.  If we know we have to go to the sewers, it's likely that the first disturbance is closest to where Paul may be . . . and I'm not certain that that was 'Paul' that we encountered."

"I'm not in favor of going to the sewers, either - especially since it seems that the pods once in a person kill they and control the body.  But that's only a theory at this point."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2004)

"The venom I can produce doesn't seem effective... if only it would work, I could put it temporarly out of combat, teh time we use something more effective."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 16, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:34

At Fate's suggestion, Jorgi plugs back into the computer network and begins to hack his way into the Coast City Police Department.  Getting into the system is simple enough, but sorting through the disorganized mess takes a few minutes.  Finally, he finds a copy of a report only twenty minutes old that is being distributed to all the precincts in the city.  It superimposes all the known problem areas on a city map.

He brings the report up on the monitor for everyone to see.  The red dots on the map form a scatter-shot area centered about a mile from campus.  For the most part, the area is only about two miles across, but there are some dots as much as four miles away from the center.  These generally fall along major roads, and therefore likely along major sewer lines.  The only mention of "station" on the map in that general area is the Harrington St. subway station.

While the others digest that information, Jorgi starts to pillage the city utilities' computers for maps of the sewers.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

Fate looked at the images on the screen, then remembered his borrowed maintenance map of the sewer from the utility truck in his side pouch.  Opening the map he looked it over to compare wit the images on the screen.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 17, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Calculating the middle point of the occurences is simple enough and with your map we should be able to make some sense of it."
He starts to do just that and tries to keep his search to the areas around the subway station.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp remaining*

Granite will revert to his human form and try to stay out of the way, intel wasn't his strong point, let the eggheads figure out where the battle will be, he just wanted another crack at that fungus guy.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:35

Fate unfurls the stack of maps, flipping through them until he finds one that covers the portion of the city nearest the "epicenter."  He lays it out in front of the computer monitor, trying to get enough light by which to read the technical drawings.  Most of the others crowd around and look over his shoulders.

The sewer lines are done up in bold blue lines, while streets and street names are overlayed in light gray.  Fate places his finger on the Harrington St. subway station, at the corner of Harrington and 19th Ave.  About a block away from that point is a segment just off of a major sewer artery drawn in a dashed blue line.  It is simply labeled "Pumping Station 6 - offline 3/15/87".  The next closest thing on the map mentioning "station" is Pumping Station 22, about 3/4 mile further along the artery.


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

"Well, this pumping station seems to be the point of most interest.  Anyone have any other suggestions?"  Fate asked.  "If not, then perhaps we should head there and look to recover Paul - one way or another.  In the meantime, Doctor, consult with your colleagues and see if there is a way to cure him once we recover him."

"As far as sedating Paul, we may not have the necessary ability - but I wonder if some tranq darts or something similar wouldn't do the trick.  The question is . . . where to find them at this hour and with this state of panic in town."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 20, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Ohgreat,sooftothesewersitis..."
With a most unhappy look Jorgi glances down to the streets below them.
"Yeahdarts.Whateverhelps.Wasthinkingmoreintheleagueoftactical
nuclearweapons.Orawholeshiploadoffungicide."
At last his hair stopped standing up and he no more sparks fly of him.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Granite 3 stun 1 hp*

You might not be too far off, Thomas says addressing Jordi. No offense Fate but I don't think tranqs are going to be much help, who ever he was he could take a pounding. I don't think some knockout juice is going to be effective.


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> You might not be too far off, Thomas says addressing Jordi. No offense Fate but I don't think tranqs are going to be much help, who ever he was he could take a pounding. I don't think some knockout juice is going to be effective.




"How about cold, then?" Fate returned.  "It seems this fungus likes warmth . . . and many plants 'hiberate' in the winter.  I wonder if cold would do the trick?  I don't have the ability to manipulate cold, but maybe we could find someone or something to work."

"In the meantime, you look a little beat up yourself," Fate commented.  "Let me take a look at that and heal it."

OOC: Use Healing power on Granite.  I have Energy blast but that is only for one element, correct?  I can't do fire, then change in a different scene to cold or sonic, right?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2004)

"Light, that what we need. They don't grow as much when there is too much light and lacks humidity. Fire could be good too, but a bit more dangerous to us. I'm pretty sure of that, because all the mush I used to eat was coming from a dark and there was a lot of moisture."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 23, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:37

ooc - Yeah, I'm pretty sure that with the sorcery spells, the Energy Blast is for one type...just as if you'd bought it as a power.  Additional types would be bought as stunts or new spells. 

Fate casts his healing spell on Thomas, quickly undoing the damage wrought by the Green Fungus.

"Yeah, cold might be worth trying on this guy," Dr. Linderman says.  "Depends on how much of him is fungal now, I suppose, but generally fungi don't fare so well in cold environments.

"In the meantime, I've got some calls to make.  As my work office is completely gone now, I think I'll go home and start working on these files from my computer there."

He offers up his home phone number, offering to help in whatever way he can.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Jorgi grabs the Dr at the shoulder to hold him of. Almost shoked he draws his hand back again for fear of frying the poor man there he stands.
"That'sabadidea.IfCaptainFungusisstillsearchingforhisstuffhemight
visityouathome."
After they considered what could work best against the fungus he starts to worry about how to get it.
"LightIhaveaplenty.Buthowaboutfludhingthesewerswithfungicide?
Theremustbesomeplacewecangetit.ColdisgoodbutIdouptwecanfreezeenough. 
Justlookhowfastthestuffgrew."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2004)

*Granite 1hp remaining*

It seems to me that the fungus is reacting under a single command, one mind controls everything... so if we kill the head the rest will fall.

Thomas says as Fate heals him.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> "That'sabadidea.IfCaptainFungusisstillsearchingforhisstuffhemight
> visityouathome."




"I agree with Jorgi on this one," Fate added.  "See if you can meet at one of your colleagues home or office and work from there.  Especially someone that Paul would not expect you to work with.  If you have a number for that location that would be helpful."

"I wonder if U-V rays would have any impact on the fungus . . . "  Fate mused aloud.  "Otherwise, a large quantity of pesticide in the sewer would be devastating to the city - posioning the water on that scale would be serious trouble.  That leaves light and cold . . . maybe liquid nitrogen.  It is interesting that everything seemed to start after dark this evening."

"Let's get a move on, then," Fate finished, "that pumping stations is our target and if we come up with some liquid nitrogen on the way - so much the better.  Dr. Linderman, call us with any information you deem helpful.  Andrew, I appreciate the help you given thus far this evening, and I have one more thing to ask of you - would you like to drive Dr. Linderman to one of his colleagues so that he can get started as soon as possible.  Plus, I wouldn't bet that his car is safe at this point."

Professor Fate nodded in agreement to Granite's suggestion, adding only, "There might be two heads also - one for the fungus and one for Paul."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2004)

Well the school probably has some of that liquid nitrogen, if it wasn't destroyed in the crash, could be worth the trouble to search for it...  Thomas ads in.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 29, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Well the school probably has some of that liquid nitrogen, if it wasn't destroyed in the crash, could be worth the trouble to search for it...  Thomas ads in.




"We'dneedatruckloadofit.Butheysomeonemustsellthestufftotheschool.Justgivemesecwhothemajorsupplerofliqidnotrogenforthelocalhospitalsis.
Thestuddain'tthathardtofind."
Somehow the  dea of searchingt hrough the sewers packed with heavy bottles doesn't appeal to the young mutant at all.
"The stuff is pretty heavy how are we going to transport it."
He looks clueless from one teammember to the other until he stops at Granite.
"Ok, dumb question, forget about it."


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:39

"Hmmm...yeah, hadn't though about Paul going to my house," Dr. Linderman says.  "Oh no!  Gloria's there right now."

He flips out his cell phone and dials his own home.  His wife finally answers - completely safe and unaware of much of the problems that have been plaguing the city.  It takes him a couple minutes to get through her sleepiness to convince her to go to a friend's house for the night.

"Okay, she'll be fine," he says as he cuts the call.  "I'll call a couple colleagues and find somewhere to set up shop.  Once I do, I will give you a call with the number.

"As for liquid nitrogen, there is a large supply cylinder behind the Physics building.  Actually, you can almost see it down that alley."  He points to a building across the street (the one partially damaged by falling rubble).  "The thing's gotta be about fifteen feet long and some three or four in diameter.  Not sure how you're gonna be able to move it, but it's probably got a lot of liquid in it."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2004)

"To carry it, don't worry." answer Lawrence before looking at the tank. "Well, maybe. The tank seems damaged. We will have to fix it, or simply transfer the content into a new tank."


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

"I think that Granite can handle it,"  Fate replied.  "Let's inspect the tank before we head out . . . I believe only the building is damaged but we better make certain.  No to mention that a tank that size will cause some problems in the sewer tunnels . . . ."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 1, 2004)

CC State Campus, Coast City
Apr 17
23:52

Andrew agrees to shuttle the professor off to his next destination.  Everyone else heads across the street, past the rubble, and down the alley behind the Physics building.

In a concrete courtyard behind the building is a fenced off area with "Do Not Enter" signs plastered around it.  In the center is a large white cylinder with numerous gauges, pipes, and knobs branching off it.  It stands vertically, almost like a miniature water tower.  The capacity is likely a couple thousand gallons.

Granite gives it a good look over and declares that it shouldn't be a problem for him to carry it...at least by weight.  The dimensions, however, could be a bit more of a concern.  It is nearly fifteen feet long and about three feet in diameter.  Fate studies the configuration of pipes for a minute before determining which knobs to seal off and in what order so as to safely tear out the pipes and turn it into a portable container.

If that's still what the group would like to do...


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2004)

"Well, that is definitely going to be some trouble navigating through tunnels," Fate commented.  "Intangibility won't work and I can't reduce its size any . . . ."

Professor Fate thought a minute or two of anything he could do to reduce its size.  It being a container definitely made it more difficult.

"Alright, I don't think that's going to work,"  Fate finished.  "We better head to an entrance near that station and hunt for Paul."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2004)

"Can't we transfer the content into smaller thanks? Like the ones for BBQ?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 1, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

"I don't think we should leave this behind, something tells me we are going to need all the firepower we can get.."  Granite adds in. "Granted that it will be a pain to move but at the very least we can use it on those fugus walls... I know they can't borrow through my skin and electro boy is probably safe as well but what about the rest of you? If we come to a place we can't move it we can allways leave it behind and draw the enemies back to it."


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2004)

Granite said:
			
		

> "I don't think we should leave this behind, something tells me we are going to need all the firepower we can get . . . If we come to a place we can't move it we can allways leave it behind and draw the enemies back to it."




"Fair enough, Granite,"  Fate nodded in agreement.  He got to work making the necessary adjustments to the various valves to shut everything out and allow it to be transported.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

Rule of war number #2 never pass by on a potential resource... Granite says as he shrugs. Once Fate has turned off the pipes he will attempt to rip it out of the ground.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"electroboy?Heykeepyourstupidnickstoyerself..."
Jorgi's mouth slams shut instants then Granite rips the tank from the ground.
"Allright."
After spending the next half minute on thinking that he needs a fancy codename, like Death-Urge-Overdrive or something simliarly humble, he goes back to worrying about their current problem.
"If we can't get the thing down maybe we can lure him up? We have something he wants afterall."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

"Yes, but how exactly will we lure him, and more imortat, where? I don't want to see another building down and I don't want to have to run around to get people out of trouble, even more if we bring that trouble."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 6, 2004)

3 blocks from Harrington St subway station, Coast City
Apr 18
00:14

With Granite hauling the massive liquid nitrogen cylinder over his shoulder, the group sets off down the street on foot.  No nearby vehicle would be capable of handling the load and it's safe to assume that jumping blocks at a time would risk rupturing the container.

While moving north along Harrington, many people slow or stop to gawk at the unusual sight.  More than a couple observe that you are the same group they saw on television last night.  A few seem disconcerted, but many more offer quick words of hope that you will be able to help solve the city's crisis.

A pair of military humvee's, armored and equipped with heavy machine guns, fly past.  They, along with a few police cruisers with lights flashing, appear to be setting up a blockade at the intersection with 18th street - just a short block ahead.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 6, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

Granite flashes Jordi a quick smile, just to let him know that the was mostly kidding.... Its a good idea to transfer some of the liquid but we don't know how much we will need, I would rather bring all of it, just in case. He replies to Lawrence. As for the where, he says watching the humvee and cruisers rush by, I would assume the subway station. As for how... thats even easier. We have something he wants... He says looking towards Jordi once more.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 7, 2004)

2 blocks from Harrington St subway station, Coast City
Apr 18
00:15

A grungy looking old woman steps aside as Granite and the others approach.  She raises a skeptical eye at the strange group.

"You guys goin' to help with the subway?  I think them coppers are afraid to go down 'der."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2004)

Old Woman said:
			
		

> "You guys goin' to help with the subway?  I think them coppers are afraid to go down 'der."




Lawrence looks at the Old woman. "Do you know why, Mrs?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 7, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Granite flashes Jordi a quick smile, just to let him know that the was mostly kidding.... Its a good idea to transfer some of the liquid but we don't know how much we will need, I would rather bring all of it, just in case. He replies to Lawrence. As for the where, he says watching the humvee and cruisers rush by, I would assume the subway station. As for how... thats even easier. We have something he wants... He says looking towards Jordi once more.




A wide grin spreads over Jorgi's face.
"Sure we do. Just need to leak out we keep the drives at some place and we can be sure he'll be there."



> 2 blocks from Harrington St subway station, Coast City
> Apr 18
> 00:15
> 
> ...




"Oh great and here he comes. Hope it's him and not just more fungalzombies."
Since he sees about no way to just run away from the ever growing fungus he just hurres towards the subway station.


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

Professor Fate was trying to get an eye out for trouble when the woman asked her question.  As Tarantula followed up with another question Fate wanted to see if the woman answered before going any further.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence looks at the Old woman. "Do you know why, Mrs?"




"Oh, I don't know, young man," she says with a nervous glance back down the block.  "I heard some people saying that one of the subway trains got stuck.  Probably part of the same thing that's happening all over town, I suppose."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2004)

"Fate, what do you think of starting our research by that subway station? We just need to find where it is, but if we can catch a policeman or even just a radio, we should be able to find it pretty fast."


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Fate, what do you think of starting our research by that subway station? We just need to find where it is, but if we can catch a policeman or even just a radio, we should be able to find it pretty fast."




"The pumping station is our goal, but we can check this out, Tarantula," Fate replied.  "I think we just follow the cars that should get us there."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

Corner of Harrington St. and 19th Ave
Apr 18
00:19

"Hold it right there!" one of the soldiers says as he hurries in front of the group.  In spite of his authoritative voice, his body language clearly shows that he's not sure what to do with the unusual group standing before him.

"Take it easy, soldier," a police officer says as he jogs over.  "I recognize these guys from last night.  Diffused a nasty hostage situation with some bad super-powered guys.  Guess they're Coast City's unofficial super hero team."

The soldier looks dubious, but he assumes a more relaxed posture and lets the officer take the lead.

"Really glad to see you guys," the officer says.  "There's a subway train that reported a crash not far from this station.  We're spread too thin across the city to do more than secure the location and keep people from going down there.  The captain said that no one's to go anywhere underground unless there are at least six men and all have to wear gas masks.  Guess we've already lost a number of good officers tonight.

"That leaves us a few men and four gas masks short.  Before 9/11, we wouldn't have even had the gas masks.  Not sure what all powers you guys have, but any help you can offer would be more than wonderful."


----------



## Keia (Oct 19, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

Professor Fate listened as the guard explained the situation, then thought for a moment or two.  

"Gas masks?"  Professor Fate asked, "Officer, are those simply as a precaution, or has something been learned about what's in the sewers?"

Glancing at the others, Fate looked for some input.  His need to help others was being torn in ten different directions . . . and the subway train seemed the most immediate to him.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Gas masks?"  Professor Fate asked, "Officer, are those simply as a precaution, or has something been learned about what's in the sewers?"





"Well, I'm not entirely sure," he says.  "I haven't personally seen what's down there.  The word going out to the force is that something is growing and spreading through the sewers.  We've had reports that it can spew out clouds of something nasty.  Guess it's been fatal to a few officers who breathed it in."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 19, 2004)

Granite shrugs and places the container on the ground. Gas masks might be a good idea, although I don't need one, he says tapping his stone skin, don't need to breath in this form. The subway station might be a good place to make a stand. Lots of room to manuever.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2004)

"I will take a gaz mask, if I go in that... and I know it is a bit unusual, but can I have a gun too. Those fungus infested creature seems pretty much immune to the venom of my spider form, and I want to be able to defend myself with something else..."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2004)

*Jorgi*

"Don't know about you guys but for me the plan to play nice and capture the thing alive just went overboard. I don't even want to know how many people it killed by now."
With blazing eyes he walks towards the subway station
...
before coming back to his senses. A very normal and scared looking Jorgi suddenly turns back.
"Aeh, what was that about gas masks?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> "Aeh, what was that about gas masks?"




"Apparently, the fungus can emit some kind of gas, spores most likely, that can kill a normal man,"  Professor Fate explained.  "It would not be a bad idea to have gas masks with us, if we are to secure the area and rescue any people left in the subway train.  If you don't mind, officer, we'd offer to take the masks and recover those people trapped in the subway car."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Apparently, the fungus can emit some kind of gas, spores most likely, that can kill a normal man,"  Professor Fate explained.  "It would not be a bad idea to have gas masks with us, if we are to secure the area and rescue any people left in the subway train.  If you don't mind, officer, we'd offer to take the masks and recover those people trapped in the subway car."




"Deadly gas, oh that explains it, no pro...what?!"
A suddeny surge of electricity throws Jorgi back from the entrance and safely behind the police officers.
"I tell you I do don't like that guy. First plague's now gas, this city sucks. Now I know why my rent was so cheap."


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2004)

The officer pops the trunk of his cruiser and withdraws a pair of gas masks.  They include goggles and cover the nose and mouth completely.  Fortunately, they're quite modern and are ergonomically designed to be relatively comfortable for prolonged use.

(ooc - who's going to take these?  Looks like Lawrence is volunteering for one...)

When Lawrence asks about borrowing a gun as well, the cop blanches.  "I can't tell you how many rules I'd be breaking by giving you one of my firearms," he says weakly.

"Same here," one of the guardsmen says from behind the group.  "I'd probably face a court martial...if I was lucky."

The cop looks like he's at least sympathetic under the circumstances.  "Look, could you guys at least take a look and assess the situation first?  If a gun is really necessary, I'll let you borrow my shotgun.  Maybe I can even get authorization from the Captain before you get back."


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*



			
				concerned cop said:
			
		

> "Look, could you guys at least take a look and assess the situation first?  If a gun is really necessary, I'll let you borrow my shotgun.  Maybe I can even get authorization from the Captain before you get back."




"That would be fine, officer," Fate responded.  "I don't believe I will need a mask, unless one of my companions does not take one."

Fate was counting on his immunities to protect him while he was within the subway.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:26

Lawrence and Jorgi take the two gas masks and the group makes its way down the stairs into the subway station.  It is remarkably quiet - no trains are running and there is little noise from the cordoned off street above.  It seems that even all the people have cleared out.

Granite drops off the liquid nitrogen cylinder just outside the turnstiles.

From the platform, both directions lead down dark tunnels.  The officer was uncertain in which direction from the station the disabled train was supposed to be.  

Before choosing a direction becomes an issue, however, faint lights can be made out coming from the right tunnel.  They are bobbing along slowly...in close pairs...and they have a greenish hue.  At least half a dozen figures are shambling along the tracks toward the station, less than a hundred feet away down the dark tunnel now.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

Granite smiles and cracks his stone knuckles. So can you contain these things or should I do some house cleaning?


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Ladies and gentlem, take a step backwads please"
With a broad smile Jorgi grabs both tracks and launches a full thrust of his powers through them, hoping to catch all the shamblers who happen to be in contact with them.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 29, 2004)

_My onw father is a cop and he never teach me to use them or bought me a firearm liscence... I think if I have to continue in that hero business, I'll have to make something about it... sometimes, it is better to stay in distance..._

"Ok... but the shotgun could be really usefull if I have to meet more pack of rats."

Lawrence put his mask and start to walk down the subway.

Seeing the creatures, he looks at Granite. "Not exactly what I like to meet... Start the cleaning, I'll go take a quick look in the other tunnel, just in case. I have a btter night vision than most, and I can dodge almost anything. If I shout, it mean I need help... is it ok with all of you?"

If no one is protesting, he will do as he said.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

Granite shrugs slightly. Hey its your neck, just watch your back and don't go to far in. I'm not sure how far sound travels down here.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 1, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27

Jorgi straddles the center (electrified) rail and contacts the two outer rails.  He dumps a considerable amount of juice into them, directing it into the dark tunnel toward the approaching zombies.  The rails glow with a blue-white corona and the tang of ozone fills the air.  Of three zombies who were in contact with the rails, one jumps clear and the others are zapped.  One twitches and falls across the central rail where it continues to convulse and eventually starts smoking.  The other was thrown against the wall where it is stunned for a moment but seems otherwise okay.

The five remaining zombies are now near the tunnel entrance, only fifty feet away.  A faint, frantic scream for help echoes through the tunnel from somewhere well past the zombies.

*****

Lawrence slips on the gas mask while hurrying down toward the other tunnel.  He hops down onto the tracks, careful to avoid the center rail.  It is very quiet down this track, with only a hint of traffic overhead and the distant hum of steam tunnels nearby.

About a hundred feet down the tunnel, something catches his eye.  A small grating set in the side of the tunnel near floor level appears to have been burst open.  A mass of fungal tendrils is spilling out of it, though at the moment they seem to be inanimate and not growing.


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

"Don't go too far, Tarantula,"  Professor Fate cautioned.  "It's not that you can't handle yourself, it's that I don't want anything chasing you brought to us while we're trying to get people to safety."

Fate renewed his immunities (Poison, Disease, Suffocation, Radiation, Pressure, Starvation, Exhaustion, Cold, and Heat), and prepared to deal with what came.  

When he saw the glowing eyes of the creatures approach, Fate stood back so Jorgi could do his thing.  

When the screams were heard, Professor Fate floated up into the air chanting, then said, "I'm going to see if I can get out whoever is behind those creatures.  Can you two handle them, then meet me there?"

If so, Fate willl chant again, going intangible, float to near the top of the tunnel and do a full flight toward the sound of the cries for help.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

Granite nods and heads towards the zombies ready to bust some heads.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Granite nods and heads towards the zombies ready to bust some heads.




"Sure we can."
Jorgi looks at Granite and realizes what he just said.
"Oh my..."
He glows almost exactly like track did seconds before as he releases the flow of the power and lifts of as high as possible. His skin crackles with electricity, ready to burn anything that touches him and he starts lightning bolts at the approaching zombies.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27

Fate casts his preparatory spells and flies above the oncoming fungal zombies.  They glance up at him, but do not attack as he's out of reach.  The tunnel begins to curve slightly to the right and about two hundred feet ahead it begins to glow with a faint, flickering orange light.  Another hundred feet or so and Fate finds the subway train - and it appears to have crashed into a large mass of fungus that is blocking the entire passage.  Fate can only see parts of the train - enough to tell that it's damaged but was probably slowing down on approach to the station and didn't hit at too great a speed.  A couple small fires have broken out near the cab.

Fate continues on above the fungal mass and pokes his head through the roof of the train.  The lights in the car are flickering, revealing four fungal zombies that are struggling to get through the door of the passenger car into the next one down the line.  Cries for help appear to be coming from that general direction.

*****


Initiative:
Jorgi 16
Granite 6
Zombies 5

Jorgi's body flares with crackling electricity, adding just enough light to reveal the bodies that the glowing green eyes belong to.  He floats up to near the ceiling and unleashes a bolt of lightning at the leading zombie.  The bolt blasts it in the shoulder, spinning it around but failing to knock it down.  (Attack roll 6+10=16, hit; dmg save vs DC17 = natural 20, success)

Granite hurries forward into the leading edge of the zombies.  They are a mix of men and women, by their dress some appear to have been returning home from a late night of work or carousing.  Their vacant, glowing green eyes remove any trace of humanity, however.

He takes a wild punch at the nearest, but the zombie is still fairly spry and dodges easily.  (Attack roll 3+7, miss)

Three zombies crowd around the front of Granite, taking wild swipes at him with unusually strong limbs.  Only one connects and Granite scarcely notices the impact.  (Attack rolls 21, 14, 8, one hit; dmg save roll 13+7=20, no damage)

The remaining two zombies also appear intent on flanking Granite from behind, but are just out of reach for the moment.

*****

Lawrence can just hear the distinct crackling sound of Jorgi's lightning echoing through the station.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 3, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Sinking down just low enough for the zombie to attack him Jorgi blasts away once again.
"I'll try to get the attention of these two. Hope you're allright rockboy."
_And hope they get fried if they touch me cause I so don't like zombies...and fungus..and..._


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2004)

_They looks like having fun_

Lawrence will continue to move foward slowly, and will stop at 20 feet of the fungus and start to inspect it. Naturally, he will try to stay silent and hidden the most possible in the shadow. Being cautious isn't a luxury he think to himself.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Cries for help appear to be coming from that general direction.




Fate pulled his head back up through the subway car and traveled to the next car.  Once there, he floated through the roof and took a look around at who was calling for help.

_'This is becoming a long, long night,'_ Fate thought. _'And, the energy from the excellent meal with Maggie has definitely worn away._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "I'll try to get the attention of these two. Hope you're allright rockboy."




"Yea I'm fine, they're just quicker then they look. Watch your back though... electro-boy." Granite responds with a grin.

<ooc He keeps on swinging>


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 8, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27

Fate floats through to the next car down the line.  Again, the lights are flickering, but it is bright enough to see that there are half a dozen people in this car.  At the front end, two men are struggling to keep the door closed off from the fungal zombies...succeeding for the moment.  At the other end of the car, two women are fussing over an elderly man who appears to have taken a nasty cut to the head.  Another woman is frantically clawing at one of the side doors in a vain effort to open it.  She is the one Fate heard screaming.

This car has clearly suffered some structural damage, enough to prevent the doors from opening normally.  It also appears that the car behind it has crushed into this one, sealing off yet another potential exit.

*****

Jorgi sinks down just a little bit, in hopes that one of the zombies will be foolish enough to try to grab his eletrified legs.  He flings another bolt of lightning at one of the zombies as it tries to circle behind Granite.  The bolt hits the zombie square in the chest, but amazingly it seems to just shrug off the attack.  (Attack roll 16+10=26, hit; dmg save vs DC17, nat 20, success...back to back nat 20's...lucky zombie, eh?)

Granite lands a roundhouse punch into and through the jaw of the closest zombie, sending it flying back into the tunnel.  His punch continues through and just glances off the next zombie in line.  (Attack roll 19+7=26, hit; dmg save vs DC27, miss by 10+, out.  Take-down attack roll 6+7=13, miss)

Three zombies swarm Granite, landing a number of weak blows that fail to penetrate his stony skin.  One punch, however, hits Granite in a weak spot on the throat, actually injuring him slightly.  (Attack rolls, 1 miss, 1 negligible hit, 1 critical hit; Dmg DC17 after Protection, save roll 8+7=15, 1 stun hit)

The zombie that Jorgi blasted breaks off from Granite and tries to grab Jorgi by the legs.  Its fingertips just graze Jorgi's shoes, but the eletric field crackles and zaps the creature for its effort.  The zombie snaps back, more as a reflex action than in pain.  It seems to be dully considering how to get Jorgi next.  (Attack roll 9, miss; Electric Field DC17, save roll 17, no damage)

*****  

Lawrence moves a bit closer to the fungus.  Unlike most of the other fungus he's come across so far, this mass does not appear to be moving or growing - not at any discernable speed, anyway.  He can make out a couple of the bulbous spore pods, both of which appear to be intact.  The rest of the mass is just comprised of thick tendrils of the same grayish green color as the rest fo the fungi seen this evening.

This mass is growing into the subway tunnel through a grating (which has been pushed aside).  The grate is about 3'x3' and leads into the side of the tunnel.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2/5*

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> Again, the lights are flickering, but it is bright enough to see that there are half a dozen people in this car.




_'Six?!?'_ Fate thought.  _'Six is too many, I can't save them all . . . at least not at once, and I feel drained already._

Fate settled to the floor and corporeated.  "Are you folks ready to get out of here?  If so, stay clam and you men, continue holding the door.  I'll see to this gentleman here and we can work on getting out of here."

Fate will move over the to the old man and heal him.  Next he will try to calm the panicked woman down.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

Being sorounded by zombies is enough for even Jorgi to forget how Granite just called him. But even so he tries to come up with a cool name while floating above the zombie. Screaming, very much affraid he launches more electricity onto the creature. If he hadn't fried one allready he'd be sure he can't hurt them at all, considering how they take Granite's punches but so hie just goes on.
"Come on guys, I have enough power to do this all day."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2004)

"Sonofa..."  Granite mutters as he takes a half step backwards.

"That was a cheap shot."  He says as he takes a swing at hte zombie that hit him.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2004)

_Or it is a trap, or I have found the jackpot... let's just hope it is the second._ 

Cautiously, he will enter the grate, trying to make the less noise possible, as usual, and will try to touch the less possible the fungus. At the first sight of danger, he will go back or find the nearest shelter. If none is possible, he will change into swarm and try to make his way out of there throught smalls holes...


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 13, 2004)

(ooc - apologies for the slow posting - been quite busy and I'll be going out of state for a few days.  I'll try to get a proper post up by Tuesday morning.)


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 19, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27

Fate lands in the subway car and corporeates.  The guys holding the door take his instructions to heart and try to hold back the fungal zombies.

"We'll try," one of them grunts.  "Don't think we'll last much longer, though."

The others clear away as Fate bends down to check on the elderly man.  The gash in his head is deep and it's clear that he's lost a great deal of blood.  Fate lays his hands on the man's chest and casts his healing spell.  A soft glow surrounds the man, brightest near the cut, and then disperses just as quickly.

The man's eyes jolt open and he looks up at Fate in bewilderment.  His color has returned and the cut appears to be nothing more than an old scar under a layer of congealing blood.  "What happened?" he asks as he tries to sit up.

The panicking woman has finally calmed down just a bit - at least to the point of not screaming.  Seeing Fate perform his healing seems to have given her a vestige of hope.

"Bless you," says one of the women who'd been attending to the man.  "Is there anything else you can do?  Like to stop those...people?"

*****

Jorgi blasts the nearby zombie with another bolt of electricity.  The zombie staggers backward and falls to its knees.  It twitches uncontrollably, but is not completely down.  (Attack roll 7+10=17, hit; dmg save vs DC17, fail - 1 hit and stunned)

Granite plants his fist into the zombie that hit his throat.  The blow sends the zombie sprawling backward, but isn't quite solid enough to drop him from the fight.  Granite follows through and lands another blow on a different zombie, crushing its chest completely and sending the limp body back down the tunnel.  (Attack roll 8+7=15, hit; dmg save vs DC27, 1 hit and stunned.  Take-down attack roll 14+7=21, hit; dmg save vs DC27, miss by 10+, out.)

Of the three remaining zombies, two are too disoriented to do much more than try to return to standing.  The other lands a solid blow on Granite, but is unable to do any damage.  (Attack roll 20, hit; Protection negates)

*****

Lawrence takes a closer look through the grating.  Beyond is a tunnel that isn't much wider than the grate itself - maybe 3'x3' square.  The fungal mass fills nearly all of it.  In human form, he wouldn't be able to even get through the grate.  Even as a spider swarm, it may be difficult to get through without coming in contact with the fungus.

(Want to change forms and explore, or leave it alone?)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2004)

"OK... who dares nothing gain nothing..."  He feels the strange sensation of his body falling apart, but starts to get use to it. The spiders starts to fall and walk into the grate.

OOC: I'll explore.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2004)

Granite keeps on pounding


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27



			
				old man said:
			
		

> "What happened?" he asks as he tries to sit up.




"Sir, it would take too much time to explain,"  Professor Fate replied.  "Suffice to say, you are in trouble, and I'm here to help."



			
				woman said:
			
		

> "Bless you," says one of the women who'd been attending to the man.  "Is there anything else you can do?  Like to stop those...people?"




"To stop them, I'd have to let the in, and I'm not willing to do that . . . too many things could go wrong,"  Fate replied.  "However, I have a plan . . ."

OOC: (In the interest of speeding the decision) Fate checks to see if he could blast the creatures through the window of the door with fire without letting them in.  If that isn't feasible, he'll either open the side door and do an end around on the zombies, guiding the people to safety.  Or, if that isn't feasible, he'll try the intangible and hero point trick from the science building - taking the women and old man first.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"They certainly take their time to go down but it is fun."
Jorgi happily throws another lightning bolt.
"I think I could get used to this."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 24, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27

(In the interests of making Fate's decision even easier...   )

The fungal zombies at the door break finally break through the glass.  One of the men holding the door falls back as he brushes glass aside from his face.  The other man is slammed in the chest and knocked back hard against a seat.  Three zombies push through the now vulnerable door and into the car.

Fate summons forth an energy blast at the lead zombie, nearly decapitating it in the process.  (Attack roll, nat 20 - auto knockout against minion/mook)

A sharp crack nearly deafens Fate in the left ear.  In his peripheral vision, he notices that one of the women has produced a small handgun and is shooting at the zombies.  Her first shot appears to be well wide, as the exit sign above the door is blown out.

One of the zombies decides to head straight for Fate.  It scrambles over the fallen body and throws a lazy punch his direction.  Fate easily ducks under the punch.  (Attack roll 15, miss)

The other zombie sets upon the man who was flung against the seat.  Its fingernails rake the man's arm, but otherwise do little harm.

*****

Jorgi flings another bolt of lightning at the zombie that he has down.  It takes the full brunt of the blast and collapses to the ground, twitching for a moment before going still.  (Attack roll 12+10=22, hit; save vs DC17, miss, out of action)

In an almost casual display, Granite backhands the zombie that punched him moments earlier.  The zombie is flung some twenty feet across the loading platform where it crashes into a glass display case featuring a poster for the upcoming "Spiderman 2".  He then stomps on the zombie on the ground before him, crushing one of its legs into stringy greenish-gray paste.  The zombie keeps thrashing for a moment, until Granite beats him into submission.  (Attack roll 9+7=16, hit; save vs DC27, fail, out.  Takedown attack roll 15+7=22, hit; save vs DC27, 1 hit and stunned.  Following round...last zombie taken out.)

Aside from the faint crackling of Jorgi's electric aura and the buzzing of the lights, it becomes eerily silent.  Until a gunshot is heard reverberating down the tunnel from Fate's direction.

*****

Lawrence assumes his spider swarm form and crawls into the tight shaft.  After only a few feet, it is too dark to see by ordinary means.  Some manner of sense that he still does not fully understand allows him to gain a perfect sense of his surroundings, however, so he is able to work his way carefully around the fungus material and down the shaft.

On a couple occasions when he passes close to one of the spore pods, it shudders slightly.  By moving more slowly, the pod relaxes.  He deduces that they may be sensitive to nearby vibration or motion.

The shaft empties after a hundred feet into a large, low-ceilinged room.  It is congested with a mix of pipes, cables, and fungal tendrils running every direction.  Avoiding spore pods, he follows a mass of tendrils, hoping to find where they are coming from.  Through a warren of tight twists, a real challenge for an ordinary human to negotiate, Tarentula finds the tendrils coming up through a hole in the floor.  The tendrils here are so dense that there is no way he can pass by, even in swarm form.  Old concrete has even been crumbled away to accomodate the fungus.

The ceiling in this room is more "normal"...about seven feet high rather than the four in the previous room.  The floor is littered with rat droppings, dust, and roach carcasses.  It's unlikely that anyone has been down here in years.  At one end of the room a ladder leads up into a dark hole.  Closer to the fungus is a door - with a stenciled "STATION 6" barely discernable under the grime.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

_Gunshot_
On first instinct Jorgi immediatly heads for the opposite direction. Then he takes another look at all the downed zombies.
"Damm, we're good. Come on let's save a few more helpless citizens. Maybe someday we'll even get paid for it."
He sinks to the ground and runs through the tunnel after Fate.


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 2*

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:27



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> A sharp crack nearly deafens Fate in the left ear.  In his peripheral vision, he notices that one of the women has produced a small handgun and is shooting at the zombies.  Her first shot appears to be well wide, as the exit sign above the door is blown out.




"Ma'am, please do not shoot me,"  Professor Fate commented as he blasted another zombie.  "It would make my chance of saving you that much more difficult.  Everyone back up and let me deal with these creatures."

OOC: Blast another zombie, manuever to put himself between the zombies and the passengers.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2004)

*Granite 1hp remaining*

Granite cocks his head to the side listening to the sound of the gun shot. "Small caliber hand gun, wonder if Fate freaked someone out?" He thinks to himself as he heads off into the tunnel where Fate went.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Granite cocks his head to the side listening to the sound of the gun shot. "Small caliber hand gun, wonder if Fate freaked someone out?" He thinks to himself as he heads off into the tunnel where Fate went.




"Don't talk trash, never saw those gunslingin zombies in that new video game. How was it called again? Ah yes, *gunslingin zombiess*..."
Jorgi runs as fast as he can, sparks leaping from him to the rails as he gets more and more excited.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2004)

_Nice hiding place... I may have find something big... I should go back warn the others_ thinks Lawrence to himself. But his action seems to be the opposite, he slowly move near the hole and take a look... but even then, it is not enough for him, he continue and move toward the door. He open it very slowly and just barely enough that he can easily slip in his swarm form and start to looks inside.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 3, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:28

Fate blasts the zombie that's looming over the fallen man.  It strikes the zombie in the shoulder, spinning it around and drawing its attention toward Fate.  (Attack roll 11+8=19, hit; dmg save vs DC18, successful, no damage)

The other zombie, already in Fate's face, takes another swipe and clocks Fate in the head with unnatural strength.  (Attack roll 23, hit; dmg save roll 7+2=9...player has option to use a hero point or try his luck...)

Granite and Jorgi approach the wrecked subway car, climbing around twisted metal, fungal tendrils, and a few small fires.  They hear no more gun shots, but there is suddenly a renewed bout of screaming coming from the next car in line.  They can also just make out figures moving through the windows.

*****

Station 6

Lawrence finds the door locked.  Some deft work with a couple paper clips that he seems to habitually carry around and the lock clicks open.  The door resists, but finally squeaks open a couple inches.

Slipping back into his swarm form, Tarentula slips through the crack and enters a short hallway that opens onto a metal grating platform.  The platform overlooks a vast room, poorly lit by a couple decrepit old blue service lights.  Several pipelines, each six feet in diameter, run along the far wall and enter a house-sized apparatus...presumably something functionally involved in pumping.  Under the pipes the floor is recessed...and filled with foul, stagnant water.

The floor, walls, and ceiling are covered with fungal tendrils.  Many are moving slowly, as if they were blowing in a non-existant breeze.  There is no sign of habitation or the presence of anyone else, though there are a few doors leading out from the lower level.  Stairs, also covered in fungi, lead from the platform down into the room.


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2/5*

OOC: use the hero point.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 3, 2004)

Inside the car...

Fate is just barely able to roll with the punch from the zombie, lessening the powerful strike and falling back a step or two.  

(hero point reroll on damage save 16+2=18, bruised - 1 hit, no stun)


----------



## Mimic (Dec 4, 2004)

Granite will increase his speed in order to get to who ever is screaming as quickly as possible.


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 1 (1 lethal)*

Professor Fate barely rolled with the zombie's strike.  He shook his head trying to clear the cobwebs the hit had caused. _'Almost turned the wrong way . . . going to have to start those self-defense classes again'_ Fate thought.  _'Need to keep protecting these people until the heavy artilley gets here.'_

"Stay back people, give me some room to work.  Plenty of good seats still available,"  Professor Fate asked as calmly as he would ask for a napkin.  He aimed a shot at the zombie already engaged with him, while trying to stay in front of the other as well.

OOC: Fighting defensively, energy blast (fire) Zombie.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 16, 2004)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:28

Granite reaches the side of the car and finds that the doors are mangled shut.  With all the effort of opening a can of soda, he peels off most of the entire side of the train car.

One zombie is right in Fate's face, clawing and scratching.  The other spins around to face Granite, only to get a blast of lightning in his face from Jorgi.  It crashes into a seat, smouldering and motionless.  Fate gets off a bolt of flame, igniting the clothing on remaining zombie and sending it toppling into the aisle where it thrashes wildly.  Granite reaches into the car and pounds the zombie clean through the floor.  

There are no remaining animate zombies within sight, just a number of haggard looking passengers.

*****

ooc- still waiting on Tarentula's actions from previous post.  I apologize for my slow posting rate lately.  Been very busy.  I will try to get back to posting at least twice a week soon.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 16, 2004)

_Which door... before I get lost in this maze, I should inform the others. Let's find a way they could use up to here._

Lawrence move back on his step, but climb up the ladder instead of going back into the hole from where he was coming from.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2/5*

_Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:28_

"Thanks for the assistance," Fate said gratefully to Grantire and Jorgi.

Professor Fate was breathing heavy, the smell of burning and charred dead flesh and something else was in the air.  He turned and scanned for any other passengers while asking, "Are there any others still on board?  OR anyone else that is hurt?"  He will heal anyone that is hurt.

After ensuring that they've gotten to all that they could, Professor Fate said, "Our first order of business is to get these people to safety, then we can explore the tunnel further."


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 23, 2004)

Lawrence backs out of the old pumping station and into the dimly lit hallway.  He tests the rusty rungs of the ladder at the end of the hall and finds that they're still strong enough to hold his weight.  He climbs up into a dark, claustrophobic shaft.  Some twenty feet up, it ends in a manhole cover.  There is no sound coming from above.  Testing the cover, Lawrence finds that he is unable to force it open.

*****

The people from the subway car are quickly escorted out.  After removing some twisted metal that blocked off the rest of the cars, the group finds another dozen people waiting further down the tunnel.  They had heard the screams and several had tried to get up to the front car to help...but had apparently backed off at the sound of a gunshot.

About twenty frightened people in total are quickly escorted past the damaged car and a number of fallen zombies.  Once in the station, they hurry up the stairs with a number of "thanks" offered to the heroes.  Police escort them away once they reach street level.

Almost five minutes have passed since Lawrence went exploring down the other direction of the tunnel.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> About twenty frightened people in total are quickly escorted past the damaged car and a number of fallen zombies.  Once in the station, they hurry up the stairs with a number of "thanks" offered to the heroes.  Police escort them away once they reach street level.




"Yeahyourwelcome.Yeswerule.Thanksyoutoo.Heydoyouhappentohaveyoungersister?Heyman,keepitslow,Illhelpyourout.Wowyourhot,wanagiveElectroboyyourphonenumber?"
...five seconds of silence...
...Jorgi bangs his head against the walll.
"CrapIsaidit.GraniteI'msogonakillya!"
...looks upwards on granite and ralizes it takes an awfully long time before he mumbles:
"Ok,soI'dkillyaifyouwouldn'thappentobetheinvulnerablestoneguywho'sfreakin'scary'n'strong."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 23, 2004)

Granite chuckles to himself at Jorgi's outburst. "You are pretty funny kid, I like that. Glad to see you like the new name, maybe if you play your cards right you can be my sidekick." He tells him with a cocky smile.

"I wonder what is taking Lawrence so long, think we should go look for him?"  He says looking over to where Dr. Fate is standing


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2/5*



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> "I wonder what is taking Lawrence so long, think we should go look for him?"  He says looking over to where Dr. Fate is standing.




Fate glanced around, including looking on the ceiling, only then realizing that Tarantula wasn't with them.  "Last I saw him, he was fighting zombies with you and," with a wink to Granite, "Electoboy, here."

"I think the fine officers here have the passengers safely away, we should head back and find him.  So much for getting to the pumping station with all haste," Fate said with a smile, knowing that finding and making certain Tarantula was well superceded any other plans.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2004)

While climbing down the ladder.

_Ratz... no way to open it, and looks like sealed, I won't be able to see what is up there. So, the only way out is from where I came from. No one else will be able to come up here... maybe Fate, he can pass throught wall. Well, let's finish explore that place before I go back report... would have been nice to have some walkie-talkie. I should tell it to Fate. Maybe he could provide some to everyone._

He walk back to the pumping room. He starts to examine the large pipes.

_Even Granite could go into these. Maybe I can find another way out using those pipes... let's find out. Well, I should make sure I won't be pumped by that machine if I risk myself..._

Lawrence will look at the pipes to see if he can find a way ion, even if it is a small hole were he can slip throught. He will next look at the machine that looks like a pumping station to see how it works and if it still works.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Granite chuckles to himself at Jorgi's outburst. "You are pretty funny kid, I like that. Glad to see you like the new name, maybe if you play your cards right you can be my sidekick." He tells him with a cocky smile.
> 
> "I wonder what is taking Lawrence so long, think we should go look for him?"  He says looking over to where Dr. Fate is standing




"Sidekickareyoukiddingme.I'vegotsomuchjuiceIshouldhaveawholecomicbookindustryjustformyself.Bythewayyouthinkthey'llgiveusourowncomicbooksifwe'replayingtheheroieshere?ImeanthisisAmericaisitnot."
With renewed motivation Jorgi charges himself up and flies through the tunnel at top speed to catch up with lawrence.
_Oh crap what if I hit a wall? Crap, at least I hope some of the chics see this._


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 1, 2005)

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:34

Jorgi and Fate start to fly down the opposite tunnel from the station with Granite hurrying along noisily on foot.  The tunnel is very poorly lit and there is no immediately obvious sign of Lawrence.  Not too far from the station, however, is a clump of the over-sized fungus tendrils that have pushed through a grating in the side of the tunnel.  The tendrils only extend a few feet into the subway tunnel and do not appear to be animate at the moment.  The shaft that the tendrils have come through is less than a yard square and has little free space left over once the fungus is accounted for.

*****

Lawrence returns to the pumping station and climbs down the stairway.  He picks his way carefully over and around the inanimate fungal tendrils that spread across the floor until he reaches the larger tubes.  In spite of the grime and corrosion, the tubes appear to be structurally sound with no cracks or holes.  On top of them (about ten feet up), there appear to be small access hatches that resemble airlocks.

"Welcome," a deep voice rumbles through the room.  "I wasn't expecting visitors, or I'd have cleaned up the place a bit."

All of the tendrils throughout the room start to quiver to life, though none make any immediately threatening move toward Lawrence.  He cannot see the speaker, nor can he discern quite which direction the voice is coming from.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 1, 2005)

"No need to clean, I assure you. It gives a personnal touch to the place, and honestly, I hates to to have to clean just because we are recieving family. It's like lying to them that we aren't as messy as them. I don't expect others to like it either and I don't care..."

Lawrence looks around, trying to find the speaker, but it seems well hidden.

"But it would be the least to show up, you know, as an host. And do you have some coca-cola too. I am a bit thirsty, and the smell of the sewer have put a bad taste in my mouth I would like to get rid of too. Except that, everything is going fine with you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 2, 2005)

Pumping Station 6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:35

"Sorry, but I doubt I have anything to offer you that you would wish to drink," the voice says with a hint of amusement.

From the doorway nearest to the pumping station's control mechanisms steps a very large man, dressed in dirty, torn clothes that are clearly too small.  His skin is rough and fibrous, similar in color and texture to the fungal tendrils that run throughout the room.  His eyes glow a soft green.

As he enters the room, the fungal tendrils on the floor ripple around his feet.  The effect makes it difficult to determine if he's actually walking or if the fungus is carrying him.  He stops a comfortable twenty feet away from Lawrence.

"I am having a rather miserable night...and week for that matter," he says.  "Thanks for asking.  Now, what brings you down into the dark underbelly of Coast City?  Surely you're not here for sight seeing."



ooc: Sometimes it's tricky to determine if you're in spider or human form.  I'm assuming it's human at the moment.  I think you've been mostly using the different names (Lawrence/Tarentula) to differentiate...which is fine as long as it's consistent and clear.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 3, 2005)

OOC: I lost myself too sometimes, but one easy thing, I can only talk in human form.

"Not really..."

_That's wonderfull, how I will get out of that..._

"Too bad for the Coca-cola. I tought it could be found anywhere... To answer your question, I was searching someone. You know, all those fungus, they are creating a whole mess up there, and even down here. Not that I mind... well, just a bit, my father is a policeman, and I don't know if he has been affected to handle one of the crisis created by this fungus, but I hope he is alright... sorry , I lost myself here. As I said, I just want to talk to... well... anyone who control that fungal thing... or the fungus is acting on his own. In that case, I would need an interpret. You may help, you looks like someone who knows about such thing."


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*

Harrington Street Subway Station, Coast City
April 18
00:34



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> The tendrils only extend a few feet into the subway tunnel and do not appear to be animate at the moment.  The shaft that the tendrils have come through is less than a yard square and has little free space left over once the fungus is accounted for.




"I would assume that we want to get through there without disrupting the tendrils?"  Fate asked the duo.  "I can use the same trick from earlier tonight, carrying you while you are intangible . . . though as tired as I feel I may not be up for a similar trick to escape, if necessary.  Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 8, 2005)

Pumping Station 6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:35

Though it is difficult to read his expressions through the thick, rough flesh, the man seems pained by what Lawrence says.  His glowing green eyes look away.

"I hope your father is alright," he says softly.  "I hope the entire city pulls through this mess.  You were at the university tonight, weren't you?  You...and others...trying to stop me."

The man's eyes flare brightly, the gentleness replaced with feral rage.  His body quivers and the mass of tendrils surrounding him respond in kind - flaring up like vipers poised to strike at Lawrence.  The fungal man lurches toward Lawrence, then abruptly twists and launches himself across the room into a large mass of tendrils.  On his knees, the man starts to devour the fungus, his jaw unhinging to allow baseball sized chunks to be consumed with each bite.  He appears to be completely consumed with eating, ignoring Lawrence.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 9, 2005)

_I didn't expect that..._

Lawrence stay a moment immobile, staring at the man.

"Yes, I was there... sorry if I hurt you, but you were not like kindly. I am not a big orator, and I am not a genius. I am just a street rat that have done many bad thing in his life... but I want to help you. We were at the University to find what happen. We have learn a few things. We will help you, but we have to do it fast. If you know something that could help us to help you, you must tell it. I know those freaking powers may be curse, I don't like mines. Turning into a spider swarm is not what I think to be a fun thing. But I have found that it could be use to good use. I do not know if we will be able to cure you, I don't even know if you want to be cure, but we will find something to help you, if that you want... but if you don't want to be help, if you don't want all that things to stop, well... do you understand?"

Lawrence tell his last sentence on a sad tones, thinking about all that has happen today, and what more harms he could do if he wasn't cure. He seems a good guy, but his father may be somewhere in danger. Many people may be in danger if that man wasnt stopped. Life isn't fair, it hasn't been with him, nor it has been with Gus, and it has looked like even less fair with that man... he really starts to see these curtain as a curse more than a blessing for this world... for his world.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 15, 2005)

Pumping Station 6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:35

The fungal man continues to cram chunks of fungal matter into his mouth, not appearing to hear Lawrence at first.  The gorging eventually slows down and he appears to regain control of himself enough to turn and listen.

"You're a good kid," he says, small bits of fungus tumbling from his mouth to the damp floor.  "You and your friends need to stop me - kill me or heal me before I destroy the city.  The fungus has incorporated itself into my body in a way I have been unable to understand.  I must eat it in greater and greater quantities.  It, in turn, is growing exponentially.  We will grow until the city is destroyed and consumed...then the surrounding countryside.  We might be powerful enough to consume every bit of organic matter on the planet, eventually.

"I cannot stop myself.  Whenever I try, my brain...stops working properly.  All I can do is eat.  I lash out at anything or anyone in my path.  Even now, it's taking all my will to keep from snapping you in half...that other thing's demands are so strong, so compelling."

The man's green eyes flare with a hint of danger.  As he rises from his knees, the fungal tendrils in the room move in kind as if creating a gargantuan extention of his already large frame.

"Hurry," he growls.

*****

ooc - what are the rest of you up to?  Keia chimed in with a suggestion about finding an alternate path or using group insubstantiality.  Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2005)

*Jorgi*

"Lawrenceisinthatthing?Weneedaplan,butlet'sbehonestwewon'tcomeupwithone."

His energy field glowing with it's full force Jorgi tires to fly through the whole, if it isn't big enough he will start blasting his way through.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2005)

"I'll go find some help, but tell me, before I go, do you know any way to stop or slow that thing. You are the one who studied it the most."

On that, Lawrence slowly step back to the way he came, but still put his eyes on the man, twaiting for his answer.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 18, 2005)

*Granite Health fine hp:1 remain*

"Sounds good Fate, no way I am going to fit through there without help."  Granite responds as he grabs his shoulder.

"We better hurrry though, no telling how much trouble Lawerence is in."

ooc: sorry for the delay in posting... its been a weird week.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Professor Fate - HPs: 2*



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> "Sounds good Fate, no way I am going to fit through there without help."  Granite responds as he grabs his shoulder. "We better hurrry though, no telling how much trouble Lawerence is in."




"Well, then, we should go with all haste.  You coming with us in the express lane, Jorgi?"  Fate said.  "Are we taking the tank?  I gather that we aren't."  Concentrating for a few seconds he had Granite (and Jorgi) take his hand, said a few words, and turned intangible with them.  He then proceeded through the floor to the destination.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2005)

*Jorgi*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, then, we should go with all haste.  You coming with us in the express lane, Jorgi?"  Fate said.  "Are we taking the tank?  I gather that we aren't."  Concentrating for a few seconds he had Granite (and Jorgi) take his hand, said a few words, and turned intangible with them.  He then proceeded through the floor to the destination.




"Ifyoucanhandlethejuice.I'manexplosivepackage."
With an effort of will Jorgi draws the sparks of electricity back into himself so Fate doesn't get zapped.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 26, 2005)

Utility tunnels, Coast City
Apr 18
00:42

Fate takes Granite's stony hand, gets a small shock from Jorgi's, and then turns all three of them insubstantial.  Guided by Fate's will, they float through the access tunnel and into a low-ceilinged service area full of pipes and fungal tendrils.  With no obvious sign of Lawrence to clue them, Fate decides to follow the direction from which the majority of the tendrils seem to be growing.

A few twists and turns later, the group arrives in a relatively clear hallway lit by a single, grime-covered bulb at the end of the passage.  A heavy metal door halfway down the length of the hall is slightly ajar.  "Pumping Station 6" can just barely be made out on a dirty, rusty sign on the door.

*****

Pumping Station 6



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> "I'll go find some help, but tell me, before I go, do you know any way to stop or slow that thing. You are the one who studied it the most."




The fungal man's body is quivering and his eyes blaze searing green.  The tendrils throughout the station are writhing in sympathy, making Lawrence painfully aware of how completely surrounded he is.

Tendrils on either side of Lawrence lash forward and grasp onto the metal stairway and platform that led to the door in (or out).  With distressing ease, the tendrils rip the structure down in a tortured scream of twisting steel.  The tendrils lift it high and bring it casually down on Lawrence.

Lawrence's reflexes are more than a match for the slow moving strike and he rolls clear.

"Bases!" the fungal man yells.  "It hates bases.  Now run, you fool!"

*****

In the hall outside, Fate, Granite, and Jorgi, can only hear the squealing of metal - just on the other side of that door ahead.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2005)

"Bases... what, I need a military base now?" Lawrence said, dodging the blow. He quickly looks around, not liking his situation. Than stop a quick moment. "Bases... chemistry... stupid me. Lucky I wasn't sleeping that day. Now, what is a base. Tums, but I don't know any pharmacy in the sewer... let's get out of here first. No stairs... like it would stop me."

Lawrence moves toward the door. In his run, he became darker and starts to fall in many small spiders that make there way between the tendril and try to climb the wall.

OOC: Try to make his way out, using escape artist if needed.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Professor Fate - Unhurt, HPs: 1*

Utility tunnels, Coast City
Apr 18
00:42



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> In the hall outside, Fate, Granite, and Jorgi, can only hear the squealing of metal - just on the other side of that door ahead.




"That, I think, is not a normal sound for a pumping station,"  Fate commented.  "Gentleman, I believe it's showtime, hold on!"

Staying intangible, Fate flew through the door with Granite and Jorgi in tow.  Once in the room, he would re-assess the situation.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 3, 2005)

Pumping Station #6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:43


Fate, pulling Granite with one hand and Jorgi with the other, floats intangibly through the grimy metal door and into the large chamber beyond.  The room is over a hundred feet wide and about eighty across.  The ceiling is some twenty-five high, and the group is floating closer to the ceiling than the floor.  What might have once been a metal landing and stairway from the access hallway into this room is now a tangled heap in the center of the chamber.

Along the far wall, several enormous pipes run the length of the room and terminate in a squat building-shaped structure in the far, right-hand corner of the room.  A few scattered doors lead out of the room, though all are closed.  Under the pipes is a recessed area filled with foul, stagnant water.

The room is poorly lit by a half dozen undersized and dust covered service lights.  Dozens of fungal tendrils, each easily the diameter of a mature tree, writhe about the floor and walls, throwing about chaotic shadows.  Near the center of the room, not far from the tangled mass of metal, stands the fungal man - tall, powerful, and blazing green eyes staring right at the group.

Underneath them, they spot Lawrence making a mad dash toward the doorway.  As he runs, his body crumbles into a swarm of spiders that easily makes the fifteen foot climb up the wall to the partially open doorway.

"More of you now?" the fungal man says, his voice rumbling through the concrete and rusted iron chamber.  "Come to play?  Let's start with catch."

The fungal man stands motionless, but half a dozen tendrils wrap themselves around the former staircase and hurl it with the force of a speeding SUV at the doorway.  It passes harmlessly through the intagible group and Lawrence is able to crawl through the doorway into the relative safety of the hall beyond before it crashes into the wall and door.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2005)

_What are they doing here..._

Lawrence revert to his human form and shout at his companion.

"Granite, where is teh tank. We need soem basis to kill those fungus."


----------



## Mimic (Feb 5, 2005)

Granite will let go of Fate's hand, hopefully solidifying as he drops to floor below, once he lands he will gesture to the Fungus man.

"Hey, we aren't done our dance yet. Get ready for some pain."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Professor Fate - Unhurt, HPs: 1*

Fate's plan went out the window as Granite released Fate's hand and materialized.  He looked to Jorgi and asked, "You jumping out, too?"

Fate thought about what Tarantula had asked Granite and tried to think of some large quantity of base that could be nearby to help . . .


----------



## Radiant (Feb 8, 2005)

*Jorgi Vadislav*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Fate's plan went out the window as Granite released Fate's hand and materialized.  He looked to Jorgi and asked, "You jumping out, too?"
> 
> Fate thought about what Tarantula had asked Granite and tried to think of some large quantity of base that could be nearby to help . . .




"HeyI'mahardwareguy.Isuckatchemistry.YougetthestuffwhilestoneheadandIplayheros."
He lets go of Fate, his own power catches him before he even touches the ground. Then Jorgi flies it looks more like a zombie held up by strings than the elegant flying of most heros but it does its job anyway. Without even moving the energy cercles around him and ligtning bolt detaches itself from the corona of power around him to fly towards the fungus-guy.
"Sureandthere'snochickheretoseeit.That'sjustmyluck."


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2005)

Granite said:
			
		

> "Hey, we aren't done our dance yet. Get ready for some pain."





The fungal man appears to grin under the pulpy flesh of his face.  "Of course," he says.  "Though I would like to invite another guest."

He gestures subtly behind him and from out of the sludgy water under the large pipes crawls a large alligator.  The lizard is well over ten feet long from snout to tail and bears the glowing green eyes of a creature infected by the fungal spores.  Unlike some of the human/fungal zombies, the alligator appears to have thick fungal growths over its already scaly hide, not unlike the fungal man before them.

The alligator lets out a low growl and starts to shuffle at a surprisingly quick pace across the room toward Granite and the others.



Initiatives:
Tarentula 23
Jorgi 20
Fate 18
Granite 15
Fungal man 12
Fungal alligator 8


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2005)

*Professor Fate - Unhurt, HPs: 1*

Fate looked at the trouble they were in . . . and tried to think of what to do.  He couldn't think of any source of base nearby . . . no piles of baking soda, ammonia, powdered limestone, bleach, soap or even toothpaste.

He wondered if he could transmute some . . . to create it from another substance nearby.  Water soluble would be useful as well, to spread the base where needed.

OOC: Extra effort to generate a Transform power with Sorcery (dropping it to a cost of 2 by adding the same state or matter flaw).  Final Hero point to negate the exhaustion.  5 ft cube of matter per power rank or 40 cubic feet.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2005)

A swarm of spiders make his way back into the room and rush on the alligator. It rush on the animal and starts to bite it, trying to pierce his skin to poison him.

(Free) Alternate Form
(Half) Move next to the Alligator
(Half) Drain


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

*Granite health: fine hp:1 remaining*

"I don't want a substitute, I want the real thing." Granite mutters as he rushs at the fungal man.

ooc: Power attack +5


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 21, 2005)

Pumping Station #6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:44


Lawrence crumbles into the swarm of spiders and races across the room to intercept the alligator.  Dozens of tiny fangs sink into the alligator's hide, injecting venom.  Much like the other fungal zombies, the alligator seems unfazed.  It is now quite aware of the spiders crawling all over it, however.  (Attack roll 19+7=26, hit; immune to poison)

Jorgi releases from Fate and returns to a substantial state while manifesting his electric halo.  He floats toward the fungal man and lets fly a bolt of lightning.  The bolt strikes him in the torso, but seems to disperse through his body causing little more than annoyance.  (Attack roll 8+10=18, hit; dmg save vs DC17 - negated by Protection)

Fate pillages the recesses of his brain for a good type of base.  He settles on sodium hydroxide - one of the stronger types - and spontaneously casts a new spell that transforms a section of the wall on the left side of the room into a modest mound of semi-powdered, anhydrous sodium hydroxide.  He's pretty sure that handling the stuff with bare skin, or breathing in any of it, could be quite dangerous to everyone in the room...not just the fungus.

Granite plows headlong into the fungal man, putting all his weight behind his fist.  The fungal man reads it the whole way and does a nifty side-step to avoid the attack.  (Attack roll 8+7-5=10, miss)

"You'll have to try harder than that," the fungal man chides Granite.  With a casual wave of his arms, he directs two of the large tendrils to try to wrap Granite, but neither is able to gain purchase.  (Snare attack roll 14, miss)

The fungal alligator snaps viciously at the swarm of spiders, but finds that they deftly stay clear of its maw.  (Attack roll 16, miss)


ooc - Jorgi and Tarentula both notice Fate's spellcasting and transformation of part of the wall.  Granite has not noticed it yet.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 22, 2005)

*Jorgi Vadislav*

"Fate,canyoumakemoreofthatstuff?Iwanttobesuretheguyrealygetsroased."
Since he doesn't think he can hurt the alligator either Jorgi floats in front of Fate, ready to intercept whoever might try to attack him while he casts his spells.


----------



## Keia (Feb 22, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Unhurt HP's: 0*

"Tartantula, I've followed your advice and created what you asked.  I must warn you that it is harmful to breathe and to exposed skin . . . but it should do the trick," Fate called out.

Fate looked at his handiwork and wondered if any of them were going to survive the cure, regardless of the attack.  He concentrated and worded his protections, at the last moment including his friends in them . . . regardless of the cost - he had to help others.

"Jorgi, if you would be so kind as to carry me out of here when we leave . . . "   Fate said as the exhaustion overtook him.

OOC: Immunity (Suffocation, acid, base, criticals, pressure, heat, poison, exhaustion), pushing for area AND selective, possibly slamming Fate into into exhaustion land (or further, if necessary).  He won't do area without the selective, would sort of defeat the purpose.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2005)

Dodging the crocodiles teeth, the swarm for back into Lawrence.

"What? But that will kill the doctor... damn, suppose there is no more solution. We need to stop it fast. Hey, big fat stinky lizard, I suppose you can't catch me."

Lawrence moves to be between the crocodile and the transmutted wall and taunt the crocodile to rush him. He will try to evade the rush so the crocodile end up in the wall.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2005)

"I'm just starting to get warmed up and why don't you leave your little toys out of this?"  Granite says as he dodges out of the way of the tendrils. 

ooc: Continue the attack and waiting for someone to point out the big pile of sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2005)

Tarentula scurries back from the alligator, nimbly dodging its snapping claws.  He hurries across the room toward the mound of sodium hydroxide.  Just before reaching the pile, the swarm of spiders splits in half, veering to either side.  The alligator, moving its immense bulk at a surprisingly quick run, is unable to slow completely and slides sideways into the pile.  The powdery substance kicks up into a cloud that dusts the alligator but also encompases part of Tarentula's swarm.  The alligator thrashes around in pain, growling and kicking up still more of the powerful base.  (Alligator's attack roll 14, miss; Reflex save to avoid pile 8, fail; Fort save against NaOH 15, fail, injured)  (Tarentula fort save vs NaOH roll 6+2=8, fail; 2 lethal wounds inflicted)

Jorgi takes up position to protect Fate, and just in time.  One of the thick tendrils starts to swipe in his general direction and Jorgi zaps it with a powerful stroke of lightning.  While the lightning doesn't outright destroy the tendril, it does blast a fair bit of tissue away and causes it to twitch erratically for a moment.  (Attack roll 17+10=27, hit; Dmg save vs DC22, fail, takes 1 wound)

Fate digs deep and begins to cast a spell that stretches his abilities in new and unusual ways.  He tries to extend a certain degree of immunity to his allies.  The casting is complex and will take more time than a typical spell.  (ooc - Adding two extras to a power with extra effort is technically against the rules.  I'll let it slide in this instance, but will impose two levels of fatigue - one for each extra - and it will take two rounds to fully cast.)

Granite only is only vaguely aware of his companion's actions and still has yet to see the pile of sodium hydroxide.  (Spot check roll 3+3=6, fail)  Dodging the tendrils, he throws another vicious punch at the fungal man - connecting solidly this time under the jaw.  While the fungal man is tough, he is not especially heavy, and the force of the punch sends him far across the room where he smashes into one of the old sewer pipes and slides to the floor.  (Attack roll 18+7-5=20, hit; dmg save vs DC 32, fail, 1 wound)

The fungal man shakes his head and rises, annoyed but not particularly injured by Granite's attack.  He directs tendrils to again try to snare Granite...and again they fail to get a firm grip.  (Snare attack roll 12, miss)

(ooc - Alligator's turn fits here, but was outlined above for ease of description.)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 2, 2005)

*Granite health: fine 1hp remaining*

Granite continues the attack on the fungus man


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Fatigued HP's: 0*

Fate continued to concentrate . . . use his will to protect the others . . . regardless of the cost.  Must save . . . others . . . 

Fate briefly wondered if he could target the man and exclude the fungus, perhaps even saving the doctor as well . . .

OOC: continue on spell.  For targets, if he can target the man and exclude the fungus, he will.  Thanks for allowing this, I read something on the M&M site about pressing a power and thought it might work.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2005)

_That's hurt_

The swarm scatter under the effect of the basis to gather away from it, and then, the swarm rush back to the door, escaping before the remaining basis starts to be spread in the room...


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 12, 2005)

Tarentula scurries away from the pile of sodium hydroxide as the alligator continues its agonized thrashing.  The cloud of dust kicked up is expanding, but it is not difficult for Tarentula to get clear of it and pull back toward the door.

Jorgi continues to blast at nearby tendrils, this time severing one clean in half.  The closer end drops twitching on the floor while the other "attached" end continues to swing.  It is no longer long enough to pose a threat to either Jorgi or Fate, however.  (Attack roll 13+10=23, hit; Dmg save vs DC22, fail, disabled)

Fate concludes the casting of his spell and feels the power encompass his companions.  His body starts shaking with exhaustion from the effort and he's unsure whether he could safely use his powers again.  Even maintaining his flight is tenuous at best.  (Exhausted: -6 Str and Dex, move cut in half.)

Granite launches himself across the room to where his last punch sent the fungal man.  Using the force of his leap, he lands another solid punch square into his chest, further driving him into the large sewer pipe.  (Attack roll 15+7-5=17, hit; Dmg save vs DC32, fail, 1 hit)

"In the battle between plant and stone, plant always wins out in the end," the fungal man says as he pulls himself out of the indention in the sewer line.  "Usually, it's a slow process, but perhaps evolution can help speed things up."  He punches Granite hard in the chest, but Granite saw it coming and twisted just enough to mitigate the worst of the blow.  (Attack roll 19, hit; Dmg save + Protection roll 18+7 (+8), no effect)

At the sound of the alligator's roars, Granite risks a quick look in that direction.  He finally notices the mound of whitish powder, the alligator thrashing around in it, and the cloud it's beginning to kick up.  

The alligator is more or less out of the action for the moment.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2005)

Once on the other side of the door, the swarm will change back into Lawrence.

"Granite, get out of there, Fate will handle him."


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*

_'I gotta think about going back to my day job . . . '_ Fate thought as he was overcome with exhaustion.  "I've protected you as best I can from what I created in that pile over there . . . . should help against . . . the fungus."

Fate landed on the ground unsteadily, solidifying . . . and falling to his knees.



> Once on the other side of the door, the swarm will change back into Lawrence.  "Granite, get out of there, Fate will handle him."




"Huh?" Fate asked, shaking slightly.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

*Granite health: fine hp: 1 remaining*

"Yea, yea. Tell me how much you love me later." Spotting the thrashing alligator Granite switches tactics going in to grapple the fungus man.

ooc: the plan is of course to grapple and then drag him over to hte pile of white powder.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 25, 2005)

Lawrence returns to his human form, standing near the door on the platform overlooking the pumping station's main room.  Fate lands and solidifies beside him, falling weakly to his knees and...expresses confusion at Lawrence's comment.

Jorgi drifts back slowly, so that he is floating just in front of the other two in the air before the platform.  He uses his charged halo to help keep the tendrils at bay, occasionally blasting away the closer ones.

Granite moves inside the fungal man's reach, wrapping his arms securely around him.  He is able to partially lift and drag him partway across the room.  (Grapple attack roll 10+7=17, hit; opposed grapple check 8+3+12=23 vs 20, success, dragged half move)

The fungal man looks less than pleased about being dragged across the room.  Rather than escape, however, he delivers a nasty head-butt to Granite.  (Opposed grapple check 26 vs 4+3+12=19, success; Granite's dmg save + protection 13+7 (+8), 1 hit dmg)

While the fungal man becomes more focused on Granite, the thick tendrils throughout the room seem to lose their ability to make accurate attacks on the others.  Rather, they just sway about randomly.  The alligator continues to thrash in the pile of sodium hydroxide, though it seems to be weakening by the moment.

Lawrence is the first to hear it, but soon Fate and Jorgi also notice the noise.  Footsteps, lots of them, approaching from the hallway outside the pumping station.  Lawrence pokes his head out the door and finds at least two dozen of the fungal zombies lurching toward the pumping station...and there appear to be still more climbing down the man hole from street level.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

"Compagnie, lot of them, and they doesn't seems happy... well, they just seems ugly. I'll try to slow them, we must stop the head of that fungal things first..."

On that, Lawrence will turn back into a swarm of spider and try to hit the first coming zombie, moving foward and try to stop the crowd a bit.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

*Granite HP 1 remaining status 1 hit*

"Gah... Son of a... your going to pay for that."  Granite mutters as he continues to push the fungal man towards the pile of sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*

Professor Fate stood on shaky legs, and looked around to help.  He wasn't going to move very fast, nor were his powers up to par right now, but he hoped he had given his team the best chance to win.

"Just so you're aware . . . I think I'm out of juice over here,"   Fate commented to Jorgi.  Just to be certain Fate incanted a fire blast at a nearby tendril.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 7, 2005)

*Jorgi (the reluctant electroboy...)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Professor Fate stood on shaky legs, and looked around to help.  He wasn't going to move very fast, nor were his powers up to par right now, but he hoped he had given his team the best chance to win.
> 
> "Just so you're aware . . . I think I'm out of juice over here,"   Fate commented to Jorgi.  Just to be certain Fate incanted a fire blast at a nearby tendril.




"Boy,that'sonethingthatcan'thappentome."
A burst of energy proples Jorgi towards the entrance to support Lawrence.
"Let'scollapsethetunnel."
He fires a shot at the ceiling to see how much damage he can do. 
"HEY! Stonehead! Quit playing around, we need your help here. Just throw Captain Fungus into the juice."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 7, 2005)

Lawrence crumbles back into his swarm form and moves to block the front line of zombies.  He nips and bites at the closest, but does little more than distract and slow it down.  (Attack roll 3+7=10, miss)

Jorgi flies into the hallway, hovering just above Tarentula.  He unleashes a powerful bolt of lightning at the ceiling, causing a few bricks to dislodge and fall among the approaching zombies.  It doesn't look too likely that he has the juice to create a whole-sale collapse that he was hoping for...or at least not quickly enough.  (Concrete ceiling dmg save roll 21 vs DC22, damaged condition)

Fate, now alone in the chamber overlooking the brawl between Granite and the fungal man, stands and hurls a blast of fire at the nearest tendril.  Its becomes blackened and bits of charred tissue flake off, but it seems otherwise unaffected.  Luckily, the tendrils no longer seem intent upon swiping at Fate.  (Attack roll 13+8=21, hit; dmg save 19 vs DC23, damaged)

Granite does his best to ignore the sting of the head butt and continues to drag the fungal man toward the pile of sodium hydroxide.  The two are just beginning to reach the outer edge of the cloud that the alligator stirred up.  The fungal man's thick, fibrous skin starts to blister in spots almost immediately.  (Opposed grapple check 15+3+12=30 vs 24, success; dragged half move)

The fungal man grits his teeth.  The cloud of sodium hydroxide is obviously starting to cause him great pain.  He thrashes and twists, frantically trying to break from Granite's grasp.  Finally, he manages to slip out of the hold for just a split second.  In that moment, a dozen of the large tendrils in the room wrap themselves around the fungal man, effectively sealing him in a tight cocoon.  (Opposed grapple check 21 vs 12+3+12=27, fail.  Villain point to reroll.  New grapple check 30 vs 27, success; escape from grapple.)

In the hallway, the three lead zombies start swinging wildly at Tarentula.  They are simply too slow and clumsy to have much chance at connecting with the nimble and ever-shifting swarm.  None are within reach of Jorgi yet.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2005)

*Granite HP 1/4 status 1 hit*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "HEY! Stonehead! Quit playing around, we need your help here. Just throw Captain Fungus into the juice."




Har har, really funny kid. How about I be the cheerleader and you take the headbutts? Granite replies sarcastically as he pushes the fungal man closer to the sodium hydroxide.

Hey... what the hell? He mutters to himself as the fungal man cocoons himself. Oh, no we aren't finish yet. He yells bringing his fist back to deliever a devistating puch. (power attack +5)


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 14, 2005)

(bump...anyone else still posting?)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 15, 2005)

Tarentula bite again, trying to hurt the closest zombie before it reform back into Lawrence.

"Jorgi, we need to defeat the source first, I'll take care of the zombies..."

OOC: Sorry, miss that last post


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*

Seeing the cocoon form up, Fate prepared to blast one of the tendrils with fire.  Concerned about the thing transporting the guy away, Fate looked for anything that might do that and blasted it instead.  Otherwise, he worked toward breaking the cocoon.

OOC: I missed it too.  Half action: search, spot.  Half Action: Blast and alert others if he finds something.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2005)

Tarentula again attacks the closest of the fungal zombies, scoring a hit and injecting his venom.  It seems as though it might have some effect, though the zombie remains standing.  (Attack roll 13+7=20, hit; partial drain)

Jorgi also turns his focus on the approaching mob, his electric halo glowing brightly.  He unloads another lightning bolt, this time into the chest of the nearest zombie.  The blast caves in part of its chest and causes it to stagger backward...yet doesn't quite seem to kill it.  (Attack roll 14+10=24, hit; dmg save 15 vs DC22, fail, stunned)

The "cocoon" of tendrils forming around the fungal man are coming from both above and below.  Fate unloads a jet of flame at the tendrils coming in from above, searing and charring several of them.  (Attack roll 7+8=15, hit; damaged)

Granite leaps into the fray of tendrils and unloads with an incredible punch - clear through the tendrils and solidly connecting with the fungal man inside.  Granite feels his fist crush through the pulpy hide of his target.  The cocoon of tendrils falls away, all the tendrils in the room simultaneously de-animating.  As they fall back, the fungal man (with half his chest collapsed) falls unconscious to the floor.  (Attack roll 20+7-5=22, crit; dmg save vs DC37, fail, villain pt to reroll...still failed - unconscious)

Out in the hallway, the fungal zombies appear to be in a bit of a daze.  They break off their attack and just look around blankly.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*

Fate looked around the room, surprised that the chaos had died down for a few moments.  Concentrating on the fungal man, Fate spoke the words that triggered his _Telepathy_ ability.  He was taking a guess and wasn't certainit would even work. He tried to reach into the man's subconscious, hoping to communicate with the scientist inside - if he was even there.

_'Are you in there, doctor?'_ Fate asked telepathically. He searched through thoughts and memories, looking for a clue . . . some way to end this threat . . . too many people were in danger.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2005)

Just as he finish to speak to Jorgi, Lawrence looks back at the horde of Zombie qnd is surprise to see them standing still.

"What did you do?" he asks to Jorgi. He push one to see fi he will fall or will try to maintain his balance.

"Sorry guys, but you are still zombies, and if you start to move again..." With that, Lawrence starts to look around to see if there is nothing that could be use as a weapon and will use it to start to knock off the zombies.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

With a predatory smile Granite watches the Fungal man fall.

"Well, he is out for the moment, what do you want me to do with him Fate." He askes glancing over towards the pile of sodium hydroxide, the solution to the problem is quite simple to him.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2005)

Pumping Station #6, Coast City
Apr 18
00:46


Fate attempts to penetrate the fungal man's mind, looking for the thoughts and memories of Paul Link.  He encounters a mental barrier almost immediately - something that reflexively pushes back.  It seems to have no conscious or even sub-conscious thoughts, though it does seem to be self-aware.  For a fraction of a second, Fate can feel a human mind under the shell, but it slips away and Fate is unable to find it again.

In the hallway, Lawrence tries pushing one of the zombies.  It shuffles just enough to remain standing, but otherwise doesn't appear to notice Lawrence's presence.  There is an old fire axe hanging on the wall just inside the door to the pumping station.  Should he decide to start attacking the zombies, they will just stand there and take it until they drop.

Granite, standing watch over the fungal man while waiting on Fate, notices that the fungal tissue on his chest appears to be regenerating.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*

Fate shook his head and said, "I thought for a moment there was someone in there, but I guess I was mistaken.  Dump him in the powder to finish him off.  It looks like he is regenerating."  

"That would lead me to believe that the entity controlling him is still active, despite the lack of activity around us.  Let's gather up a couple of buckets of the powder and try and find it. Tarantula, you were lucky once finding the big bad guy - are you up for it again?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2005)

After the first zombie is down, he stares at the cadaver. "That's gross... I prefer when they move..." he stares at the otyher, but that time, he doesn't use his axe, he only looks at them.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Fate shook his head and said, "I thought for a moment there was someone in there, but I guess I was mistaken.  Dump him in the powder to finish him off.  It looks like he is regenerating."




Granite didn't like to kick a man when he was down but his army training always told him never to leave the enemy at your back so with a shrug he tosses the fungal man into the pile.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Let's gather up a couple of buckets of the powder and try and find it. Tarantula, you were lucky once finding the big bad guy - are you up for it again?"




If Tarantula and Jorgi are out of hearing range, Fate will use _Telepathy _ to contact them and get them to help witht he search for who/what is controlling all of this stuff.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2005)

*Jorgi*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Just as he finish to speak to Jorgi, Lawrence looks back at the horde of Zombie qnd is surprise to see them standing still.
> 
> "What did you do?" he asks to Jorgi. He push one to see fi he will fall or will try to maintain his balance.
> 
> "Sorry guys, but you are still zombies, and if you start to move again..." With that, Lawrence starts to look around to see if there is nothing that could be use as a weapon and will use it to start to knock off the zombies.




"Well,guesstheyjustlosthteirmindseeingamazingJorgiinaction."
He fires a bunch of lightning bolts into the assembled zombies for good measure and enters the main room.
"Fryit,thatthingtriedtodropabuildingonmyhead.Whichhappenstobethemostimportant
headinthiscity.Atleastfrommypointoffew.Admitedthatfewcomesfromrightinsidemenitonedhead
butIstillthinkthefactstands."
The electricity in him starts to calm down and with it most of his ego. Jorgi suddenly realizes that he is in sewer full of monsters and thinking of them as human is not exactly easy for him.
"DamnandIjustwantedtomeetthatgothchicagain.Youknow,Ihatetobreakitto
youguysbutamericancitiesarejustplainwyrd."
..spoke the boy with the sparks dancing around him...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2005)

Lawrence sees the ligthning bolt flying over his head on the zombies. He quickly step back, not use to that light and sound show. As the smell of fried flesh appear, he just walk back to the entrance of the main room, to keep some distance with the piles of corpse.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2005)

Jorgi unleashes a few bolts of lightning and the zombies take it without reaction - burning, crackling, and falling to the ground.

Everyone can hear Fate's suggestion that you look for the "big bad guy".

Granite heaves the fungal man into the pile of sodium hydroxide powder.  A cloud of dust is kicked up and almost immediately the fungal man starts thrashing around, screaming in agony.  It's difficult to see through the growing clouds of dust, but it appears that his thick, fungal hide is beginning to bubble, split, and crack apart.

Seemingly in sympathy with the fungal man's pain, the tendrils and zombies start to thrash about violently and without aim.  No one is hit, but the station is quickly becoming a dangerous place...and the tendrils are doing a number on the walls and ceiling.

From the thrashing figure, between the agonizing screams, comes a faint call for help...in a voice different from the fungal man's.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2005)

"It's Paul! Fate can't you help him?" shouts Lawrence, feeling helpless in front of his suffering.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> From the thrashing figure, between the agonizing screams, comes a faint call for help...in a voice different from the fungal man's.



_’A call for help . . . must help,’_ Fate thought almost automatically.  He stood shaking and made his way toward the cloud of powder.  


			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> "It's Paul! Fate can't you help him?"



Counting on his immunities to keep himself and his friends from harm, Fate called out to his friends, “If it’s just Paul left we need to get him out of the cloud, and I’ll heal him.  But I’m too weak to carry him out . . . could use a hand or three.”

Once he can see it’s Paul, whether in or out of the cloud, Fate will invoke _Healing _ upon him.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2005)

"Damn!" says Lawrence, as he starts to rush on fungal man.

OOC: Bullrush the fungal man to push him in a watery area, or at least, out of the sodium pile.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2005)

*Granite 1hp remaining 1 hit*

Granite sighs to himself, first they want him in the pile, now they want him out.

"Can you do me the favor and make up my mind." He grumbles to himself and he takes a few steps towards the fungal man.

Putting up his hand to stop Lawrence's rush, "Don't bother kid, I got him." He will reach into the pile, lifting him out and moving over to Fate.

"Now what?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2005)

By the time Lawrence reaches the now settling cloud, Granite has already dragged the ragged remains of the fungal man clear.  The thick fungal hide has split, bubbled, and cracked away in many spots, exposing ordinary human flesh underneath.  All of it is badly scarred with chemical burns.  The man, presumably the missing grad student Paul Link judging by what's left of his face, has lapsed into unconsciousness.

Fate lays his hands on the man and utters words of healing.  Paul's wounds immediately begin to close and the redness of the burns subsides.  Troubling, however, is the fact that the fungal tissue seems to have become completely fused with Paul's own skin in spots.

Paul's eyes flicker open and he looks up at Fate and then the others.  "I'm...I'm so sorry," he says weakly.  "What happened?  Were you able to stop me in time?"

Even as you watch, the fungal portions of Pauls tissue begin to spread back outward...millimeter by millimeter.


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2005)

"Look, the fungus, it's still trying to get over Paul. Isn't any way to stop it?" say Lawrence showing the fungus that is growing.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> "I'm...I'm so sorry," he says weakly.  "What happened?  Were you able to stop me in time?"




"That still . . .seems in doubt,"  Fate replied.  "As Lawrence has stated, the fungus still grows on you . . . I cannot protect you from the base.  Is there a root stem or brain cluster that can be attacked with the base?"


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2005)

*Granite 1hp remaining 1 hit*

Granite shifted from foot to foot, standing around never suited him well. He was a 'push it till it moved sort of guy' and it seemed pretty obvious what they should do with this guy but he somehow doubted that the rest of the group would be ok with it so he didn't say anything. For now he would let Fate lead, he was the brains in this outfit anyways might as well let him do his job.


----------



## Radiant (May 5, 2005)

*Jorgi*

"NotthatImindsenselessandlargescaledestruction.Seemstobethethemeofthiscityanyway. Butlet'sgoforprecisionforachange."
Jorgi searches for a long object to smear with the base and tries to just touch the fungus parts of the man with it.
"Maybeadoctorcoulddothisright.Youkow,blastawythecorruptedstuff."


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2005)

Paul looks pained, both physically and emotionally.

"Destroying the fungal tissue on my body only seems to slow it for a few minutes," he says, laying his head back against the concrete in exhaustion.  "The growth you see is only the outer extension of the fungus - the mushroom, if you will.  Most of the fungus, the hyphae or filaments, are intermingled with my body's tissue now.  Worse, as I just recently learned, I think the fungus is somehow intermingling its DNA into my own.

"I'm not entirely human any longer.  I don't know what I am...and I have trouble controlling my own thoughts.

"I was hoping to find some way to save myself, but I clearly couldn't work fast enough.  Maybe the fungus can be slowed enough to give me or someone else a chance to study the process.  I fear fungicides or similar tacts will only kill me rather than slow it.  Perhaps that would be for the best, anyway..."


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2005)

Lawrence stare a moment at Paul. "I... I can't stand that anymore" On that, he just leave the room to go back to where the zombies was, waiting for the others.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Prof. Fate HP's: 0, Unharmed, Exhausted*

Professor Fate looked on, listening to Paul. _'Was there some way to slow the process?'_ Fate thought.  _'My degree isn't in the sciences, but in psychology . . . Can I get into his head and held out someway . . . convince the fungus to abandon Paul.  High intensity light?  would that drive the fungus away?  It did wait until night to show up.'_

"Paul, what about light, UV or otherwise, would that drive off the fungus?"   Fate asked.  "Stay with us, Paul.  Focus,  Nobody else is dying tonite if I can help it."

_'Sooo tired . . . ,'_ Fate thought as he sagged slightly.


----------



## Rybaer (May 20, 2005)

Lawrence excuses himself to the hallway and finds the zombies just as he left them.  Some are standing and others laying, but none seem to notice his presence or react to anything at all.

He does pick up the sound someone else climbing down the ladder from the manhole above.

*****

Paul closes his eyes for a moment, then looks back at Fate.  "Cold," he says.  "That'll probably work.  Find a freezer or some similar place where I can be placed - something that will slow my metabolic processes.  It would be dangerous for a human, but I think I'll survive with the fungus incorporated into my tissue."


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2005)

Lawrence will move quietly and try to find an angle that will allow him to see the person climbing down without being spotted. He will try to identify the person before deciding what to do.


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Professor Fate HPs: 0/4, Exhausted*



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> "Cold," he says.  "That'll probably work.  Find a freezer or some similar place where I can be placed - something that will slow my metabolic processes.  It would be dangerous for a human, but I think I'll survive with the fungus incorporated into my tissue."



"Cold it is, then,"  Fate responded, "Granite, Jorgi . . . any ideas of a nearby suitable freezer, cold water tank, or something else of the sort."

Meanwhile, Fate tried to think of someplace himself.  Then, looking back down to Paul, Fate asked, "Paul, where is the intelligence of the fungus when it doesn't have a hold of you?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2005)

Lawrence slips silently forward and into a shadowy nook in the wall.  From here, he sees the legs of the newcomer appear on the ladder from the manhole above.  The legs pause, and then he squats and pokes his head down to peer into the hallway.

To Lawrence's surprise, he recognizes the man.  It's Arty Hagan, the Coast City Chronicle metahuman beat reporter who had questioned him the night before after the incident at the convention center.  Arty is surveying the inert zombies and doesn't seem to have spotted Lawrence yet.

*****



			
				Fate said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Fate tried to think of someplace himself. Then, looking back down to Paul, Fate asked, "Paul, where is the intelligence of the fungus when it doesn't have a hold of you?"




"I don't think it has an independent intelligence," he says.  "If it does, it's too alien to recognize as such.  No...I think it was using mine, and overwhelming me with its own survival impulses."

He looks away, grief written across his face.  "I think I did some horrible things, though I can scarcely remember them."


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2005)

Lawrence quickly moves toward the door, but still trying to take a path that would allow him to pass unotice to the reporter. He enters the room where the others are and tells them not too loud to be sure the reporter would not hear, or at least not understand what he says:

"Problems guys! There is a corpse eater climbing down the ladder... I mean a reporter. That's not enough, it is Arty Hagan."


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2005)

Rolling his eyes at the mention of the reporter, he shifts slightly before speaking.

"Letting that reporter get a look at this guy wouldn't be a good idea, as for cold we still have the liquid nitrogen or if we don't want to kill him any good restaraunt will have a walk in freezer. Either way we should pick a choice before Mr. Hyde comes out of Dr. Jeckles body."


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Professor Fate HPs: 0/4, Exhausted*



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> "Letting that reporter get a look at this guy wouldn't be a good idea, as for cold we still have the liquid nitrogen or if we don't want to kill him any good restaraunt will have a walk in freezer. Either way we should pick a choice before Mr. Hyde comes out of Dr. Jeckles body."




"Deep freezer first," Fate replied.  "Nitrogen if necessary.  Granite carry Paul . . . if he becomes active you have the best initial resistance to him."

Fate took his cloak off and gathered a good portion of the base in his cloak (as a bag) tying it off.  He was certain he couldn't do that again, and he didn't want to leave all of it behind in case they needed it.  He handed the 'bag' to Jorgi and said . . . 

"Here, this hopefully won't be necessary, but . . . "  Fate commented.  "You two go on ahead and find that freezer, I'll try and keep up.  If I don't don't worry about it - your first priority is getting him frozen.  I'll speak with this Artie on our way up."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

Granite carries Paul with no more effort than a can of soda, while Jorgi (somewhat hesitantly) takes the cape full of sodium hydroxide from Fate.  The three of them join Lawrence at the top of the landing and peer out into the hall with the zombies.  Arty, it appears, hasn't mustered the courage to come all the way down the ladder yet with the zombies still milling around the area.

Granite and Jorgi head off down the direction from which they came - toward the subway tunnel.

Fate and Lawrence, weaving between the unresponsive zombies, reach the other end of the hall and look up the ladder at a seemingly unsurprised Arty Hagan.

"Ah, hello there," he says.  "Guess my hunch to follow the zombies paid off.  Mind filling me in on just what the heck is going on?"

*****

Granite and Jorgi work their way quickly out of the tunnel system.  Paul's body continues to regenerate the fungal tissue, but slowly enough that they reach street level without having to stop and apply any of the base.  The entire way, Paul slips in and out of consciousness.

Coming up to the street, they find it largely secured by dozen police officers and their squad cars.  Onlookers at the end of the block are trying to catch glimpses of them.  On this block alone, there is an upscale steakhouse and a four-star hotel - either of which would be likely to house a walk-in freezer.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2005)

Lawrence leaves Fate to do the talking, but fates can hear the boy muttering "Just trying to protect your @$$, corpseater. And the best way to do it, is not having you in our way."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

*Granite HP:1/4 status: 1 hit*

ooc: If its possible he will pick up the container with the liquid nitrogen in it as well

Granite smiles as he spots the both buildings, _"this should be fun."_ He thinks to himself with a chuckle.

"Come on Electroboy, we got to find us a freezer." He tells Jordi as he heads straight towards the steakhouse


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*



			
				Arty Hagan said:
			
		

> "Ah, hello there," he says.  "Guess my hunch to follow the zombies paid off.  Mind filling me in on just what the heck is going on?"




"Yes, Mr. Hagan, excellent hunch," Professor Fate agreed.  "Your timing is almost flawless as well . . . if you have followed them only one minute earlier . . . you'd be dead right now."

"As for your question, that answer is yes as well,"  Fate continued.  "If you would be so kind as to move up and off the ladder . . . or if you prefer, you may come down . . . at your own risk and liability . . . and explore the area for yourself."

OOC: Diplomacy +12


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2005)

*Jorgi*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc: If its possible he will pick up the container with the liquid nitrogen in it as well
> 
> Granite smiles as he spots the both buildings, _"this should be fun."_ He thinks to himself with a chuckle.
> 
> "Come on Electroboy, we got to find us a freezer." He tells Jordi as he heads straight towards the steakhouse




"Ijustcan'tdecidewhosucksmore,yourorFate."
Jorgi holds the bases like it's deadly poison (well, it is...) and follows the others around, looking sooo very very unhappy.
He simply raises one hand and lightning flashes between his fingertips to keep anyone who wants to come too close away.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC: Did Fate tell Jorgi he was immune to the base for the day?  I thought he did


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Did Fate tell Jorgi he was immune to the base for the day?  I thought he did




Simple and unimportant facts like total immunity will not stop Jorgi the incredible from his rightieous fear!!!


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Simple and unimportant facts like total immunity will not stop Jorgi the incredible from his rightieous fear!!!



Understandable, electro-boy


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2005)

Dave's Steakhouse is an upscale restaurant, populated by a dozen or so late night diners still sitting around their tables enjoying drinks and dessert.  The staff is quietly beginning to clean the place up for the night.  Granite scarcely notices that the front door was locked from the outside...it snaps so easily under his pressure.

A man in a tux comes racing across the room at the sound.  "Whoa, whoa," he says.  "We're closed for the night, I'm afraid."

He then begins to comprehend just what he's looking at, and he seems unsure as to what he could possibly say next.

*****

Arty Hagan looks at Fate a little bit dubiously, as if sensing that he's getting a very vague reply from the hero.  In any event, he begins poking around - looking at the zombies and peering down into the pumping station with all the inanimate fungal tendrils.

"So, you found the source of the...things?" he says, vaguely guesturing at the listless zombies.  "And dare I even ask how you guys found your way here?"

*****

(ooc - Apologies for slow posting.  My job assignment for the summer is consuming much more of my time than I had anticipated.  I'll try to keep up as best as possible.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*



			
				Hagan said:
			
		

> "So, you found the source of the...things?" he says, vaguely guesturing at the listless zombies.  "And dare I even ask how you guys found your way here?"




"I could ask the same of you . . . Mr. Hagan, and indeed I will,"   Fate stated.  "How did you manage to get past the police barricade set up on the surface?"

OOC: Fate is getting a little suspicious of a man not weirded out by the zombies and odd stuff going on.  If he has a chance to unobtrusively work a Telepathy on Mr. Hagan, he will.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2005)

Lawrence whispers to Fate "We still have things to do, we should go."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2005)

*Granite Hp 1 remaining*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> A man in a tux comes racing across the room at the sound.  "Whoa, whoa," he says.  "We're closed for the night, I'm afraid."




"Looks like your open to me," he responds not even stopping. "Now tell me where your walk in freezer is, or do I have to start walking through the walls?"

ooc: No problems with the slow postings, at least your still doing it.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2005)

ooc- Arty's attention doesn't stray far from Fate or Lawrence, so it would be difficult to cast a Telepathy spell without his notice.  To cast without words and gestures would require extra effort, which at this point would knock Fate unconscious.  But yes, he does seem to be a little suspect.


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*

OOC: Then Fate does it anyway.

"Lawrence," Fate said calmly in response to Lawrence's words, "we need to deal with this . . . and perhaps not in the way that you think."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2005)

Lawrence stares a moment at Fate with a confuse look.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 18, 2005)

*Jorgi*

With a gesture of his hand Jorgi switches on all the lights in the restaurant and leads on.
"Comeon,stonehead.CoolingeatsalotofelectricityIcanalmostfeeltheplace."
He turns his head sideways and blinks, all it takes to set the freezer to it's highest setting.
"Hereyougo,let'sfreezethesucker.Whydon'twehavesomeonewithicepowersonthe teamanyway?Everygoodteamneedsthat.Maybesomehotchicinleather.Allright,maybethatwouldn'tgosowellwiththeicepowersbutI'mwillingtooverlookthat."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 21, 2005)

Fate casts his spell, heedless of what Arty may think about it.  The spell links Fate's mind with Arty's conscious thoughts, but not with his memories.  Arty's mind instinctively tries to reject the intrusion, but fails.

Arty gives Fate a very suspicious look.  "What are you doing?"

Fate: 



Spoiler



_What's he up to?  He's using a power, but what?  Is he reading my mind or something?  Shoot...if he is, I wonder if he can tell how I found them...no, wait, don't think about that in case he is reading my mind..._

Fate can read Arty's thoughts bouncing all over the place.  Just under the sub-vocalized level thoughts, however, he can see what Arty doesn't want revealed.  Arty has powers of his own.  He can sense the use of metahuman powers, and he's trying very hard to keep that fact hidden.



*****

Jorgi lights the place up, quenching the tastefully subdued ambiance of the restaurant.  He can feel the power drain of the walk-in freezer and leads Granite through the maze of tables.  The few remaining guests look quite startled, but remain in their seats.

"Look, really, this is private property," the maitre d' says, following closely.  "I'm going to have to ask you to leave, now...or I'll, er, call the police."

Jorgi lead the entourage through the kitchens where a dozen startled employees look up from the dishes.  They seem disinclined to help the maitre d' at all.  Jorgi finds the freezer in the back, kicking the chillers to their max with a mere thought.  He manages to open the door without dropping the sodium hydroxide.

The freezer is crowded, but there is still plenty of room for the fungal-infected man.  His regeneration has continued slowly, but it is still a long way away from where it was at his peak.  Paul remains unconscious.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Granite 1 hp remaining*

"Yea, sure why don't you do that, I'm sure that they will come running." Granite responds dumping the fungal man onto the freezer floor.

Closing the door he will approach the maitre d', "Say do you have anything to drink in this place? Beating the tar out of people always makes me thristy. What about you Electro-boy, you old enough to kick back a few?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2005)

*Jorgi*

You could call it a lightning fast movement  but the Jorgi uses real lightning too often to make it possible to think that. Regardles his hands snap forward with remarkable speed and he grabs a pack of steacks that vanishes into his jacket. He turns to Granite in a mock boy and waves to the freezer.
"YourroomisreadynowSir,asyouseetheinteriordecorationisjustperfect."


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Professor Fate HPs: 0/4, Exhausted*



			
				Arty said:
			
		

> "What are you doing?"



"Arty, my friend . . . we all have secrets," Professor Fate commented, pausing for a few seconds to see if anything else popped into the reporter's head.  "I'm certain you know that as well as anyone.  What isn't a secret is that it is *not * safe for you down here.  You should leave . . . we are leaving.  Lawrence, let's go."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2005)

Lawrence follows Fate's order and go back the way Granite left the place.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 30, 2005)

Jorgi clears the way and Granite dumps the unconscious body in a clear area of the freezer.



			
				Granite said:
			
		

> Closing the door he will approach the maitre d', "Say do you have anything to drink in this place? Beating the tar out of people always makes me thristy. What about you Electro-boy, you old enough to kick back a few?"




"I think not," the maitre d' says with indignation.  "I'll be fetching the police now.  There seem to be plenty of them out on the street tonight."

He turns on his heel and starts stalking out of the kitchen toward the front of the restaurant.  He pulls up abruptly, however, when the lights in the place flicker and the door to the freezer buckles in a scream of twisting metal.  There is a dull thumping sound, followed by a hiss, emanating from the freezer.  The door hangs limply in its frame and the latch is clearly broken.  Water vapor condenses in wisps around the frame.

*****



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Arty, my friend . . . we all have secrets," Professor Fate commented, pausing for a few seconds to see if anything else popped into the reporter's head.




Arty gives Fate a very suspicious look, but says nothing.

Fate: 



Spoiler



_Probably reading my mind, or sensing something.  If you're reading my mind, Fate, I'd suggest you stop...not very ethical of you.  Besides, I'm not worth getting suspicious at...just trying to do my job better than the next guy.  And if you're not reading my mind...then I'm just exercising my own personal paranoia.  Yeah, just keep telling yourself that._



Arty abruptly turns his head and looks down the hall in the general direction that Granite and Jorgi left, his eyes narrowing as if looking for something.

Fate: 



Spoiler



_What the heck was that!?!_  Fate hears Arty think.



"Yeah," he says, "I think I've seen enough here.  I'm sure you'll want to give me your side of what went on down here, though.  It'll start to look funny in the news if you guys keep popping up in the middle of these 'incidents' but aren't forthcoming with information.  Makes you look...suspect."

He starts heading off in the direction he was looking, away from the nearby manhole from which he came.  There seems to be some purpose in his stride.  Moments after he does so, the fungal zombies all collapse to the ground, now no more animate than corpses.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 2, 2005)

*Jorgi*



			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> "What about you Electro-boy, you old enough to kick back a few?"




"Inmycountryyougrowupwithwodkaattheageoftwelfe.Thestuffyoucallbearisjustdirtywaterforme."
Jorgi mostly ignores the the maitre , first he wants to call the police himself and secend, even if he didn't want it no one herere will make a call if he doesn't want it. He starts to grin then he realizes that they finaly won agtain this thing. 
"Wow,we'renotdead.Imeanrealy,whataretheodsofthat?Thethingcrushedawholebuilding.Thisisjustgreat,werock."
He pokes granite in the ribs. "Ouch..."



> He turns on his heel and starts stalking out of the kitchen toward the front of the restaurant. He pulls up abruptly, however, when the lights in the place flicker and the door to the freezer buckles in a scream of twisting metal. There is a dull thumping sound, followed by a hiss, emanating from the freezer. The door hangs limply in its frame and the latch is clearly broken. Water vapor condenses in wisps around the frame.




The smlike melts away and Jorgis head slowly sinks down.
"Well... .
.... Crap ...


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2005)

*Granite HP 1 remaining status fine*

Granite sighs heavily and rolls his eyes and gives a 'why me' guesture.

"Break up one hostage taking and suddenly your saving the freaking city from mutant fungus." He mutters to himself as he turns around.

Annoyed, he grabs a hold of the freezer door ripping it the rest of the way off its hinges. Its like he half expects what has happened...


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2005)

Once out of the sewer, Lawrence takes a deep breath. "Fresh air! ... Now, where have they gone?" He looks around for any sign of where they have headed. In case of some panic in one direction, he'll head that way... that's should be the sign


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 8, 2005)

Arty is moving and has a modest head start.  Lawrence and Fate follow him.  He is, afterall, heading off in the same direction that Granite and Jorgi had gone.  Arty seems to have produced a flashlight from somewhere within his coat and the light is not difficult to follow.  Arty takes a path that doesn't go quite to the subway station, instead deviating to another ladder that leads up to a manhole cover in the street.

Fate and Lawrence reach street level, finding that this block has been cordoned off by several police cruisers.  Granite and Jorgi aren't within sight, but Arty can be seen heading in the front door of a steakhouse just down the block.

*****

Granite easily peels away the freezer door and a blast of vapor washes over his body and swirls around the kitchen floor.  Beyond the white vapor is a darker substance...oily black smoke made alive.  Within the writhing cloud floats the body of Paul Link.

The cloud appears to turn and face Granite and Jorgi, though it has no features that would clearly identify front from back.  Paul's body is dropped to the floor of the freezer, where it hits with a strange sound - as if the body were made of paper mache rather than flesh and blood.

Something touches Granite and Jorgi's minds directly, on a  level much deeper than concious thought.  The message delivered is clear:  "Your time will come."  Both are left with a headache of epic proportions.

A moment later, the cloud collapses in upon itself and winks out of sight with a soft pop.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2005)

Lawrence looks Arty and tell to Fate. "My father calls the journalist corpseater, as they always appear when a corpse is discovered. But can you explain me why I feel like that one should be called mutanteater? He looks to know where he is heading, and I would bet all my money that he is heading where Jorgi and Granite are."

On that, Lawrence starts to follow Arty.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, Exhausted HP's: 0*

Professor Fate nodded to Lawrence in agreement, then followed quickly after.  Speaking the words and willing himself to fly Fate followed in a pursuit made easier by not needing to climb.  As tired as he was, he wasn't certain he could make it.

As they neared the restuarant, Fate accelerated wanting to get there to help the others, including the doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

Granite grabs his head in a failed attempt to halt the migraine that is developing. "They always got to have the last word, why can't they just leave." He mutters to no one in particular.

He squats down to check the body of Paul's body already assuming that he is dead. "Getting those cops you were taking about is probably a pretty good idea." He adds turning his head to face the matre de


----------



## Radiant (Jul 12, 2005)

*Jorgi*

"Ohhell.Itellyaallthesevillainsmakemesick.Literally,justthinkofthelastone."
Jorgi staggers out of the buidling, trying to figure out what the hell has just happened.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2005)

Granite fights through the headache and bends down to check on Paul Link.  His suspicions are confirmed - the man is dead.  His skin feels unusually dry and...crunchy.  It's hard to say exactly what happened to him.

The maitre d' watches on in morbid fascination.  He nods in quiet assent when Granite suggests that he should get the police.  Something about the maitre d's posture tells Granite that neither he nor any of the other kitchen staff were affected by the splitting headache.

*****

Jorgi leaves Granite to deal with the body in the freezer and turns to head back into the main dining room.  In the haze of pain brought on by the headache, he inadvertantly walks right into an equally surprised Arty Hagan - the reporter from last night's incident.

"Whoa," Arty says by way of apology.  "What's going on here?  You look sick...something wrong?"

Jorgi's headache does seem to be clearing now, almost as quickly as it came on.

Fate and Lawrence both arrive moments later, finding Jorgi and Arty face to face.  The few remaining diners appear to be gathering their belongings and preparing to leave.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2005)

"What happenned to Paul?" Lawrence approach the body. "What the... what happenned to him? Who did this? Is there something else around? If it was you, he would be pummeled or fried... now he is... $#!\!" Lawrence just sit down in a corner and stares at Paul "Could we had saved him?" he asks to anyone who is listening.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI - new post in the ooc thread.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Professor Fate HPs: 0/4, Exhausted*



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> "What happenned to Paul? . . . "



*"LAWRENCE!" * Fate called to Lawrence much as a parent would. "Calm yourself, we have people here that can explain everything . . . let's let them."  

"Jorgi, are you alright?  Is Granite alright?"  Fate asked in a concerned voice.  Turning to the report, Fate spoke with authority, "Mr. Hagan, I believe you have had enough excitement for one evening.  Should I ask the police to escort you back across the police lines?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2005)

Granite shrugs at Lawrence's questions. "Don't know kid, one minute he was ok the next he is doing a good impersionation of beef jerky. Seems what ever was using him decided it was time to leave."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 21, 2005)

Arty gives Fate a look mixed with amusement and annoyance.  

"If anyone here has had too much excitement tonight, it wasn't me," he says.  "Look, I'm just doing my job, and expecting me to leave here without some answers is no different than asking a fireman to leave a burning building for a quick bite to eat.  It's not like you guys have any more authority here than I do.

"That said, let me remind you that I'm not working against you.  I'm only here for the story.  So far, I've treated you four pretty well in the news, doing my best to get the facts and give your vigilante actions a fair and unbiased accounting.  I _could_ cast your activities in a different sort of light.  I'd rather not, though.  

"I like you guys.  I like having good sources.  I really like getting the best stories.  I'm not fool enough to think that getting the stories will be easier if we have an antogonistic relationship.

"Now, something has crippled the city's sewer system.  There are possibly hundreds of zombie-like people killing indiscriminately throughout the city.  You guys are in some way involved, and it might be in your interest to let me know something about what's gone down.  I'm writing a story for the morning's paper one way or another.  What goes in there depends on what happens next."

Arty is very cool, not in any way agitated.  While he lets his words sink in, he starts poking around the kitchen, inspecting the body from a discreet distance.

To Granite, Arty says, "So, you say something was 'using' him?  What do you mean by that?  What happened to him?  And why's he in a freezer?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Professor Fate HPs: 0/4, Exhausted*

Professor Fate shook hs head like one would with a wayward child.  "Mr. Hagan, while I appreciate all that you've done for us in your newspaper, you must understand that I was politely asking you to leave for your safety,"  Fate stated in a relaxed manner.  Professor Fate settled into one of the chairs in the restaurant, clearly looking exhausted.  "There is significant risk at the current time, and, while you have an equal right to be here, you do not have the same resistances that the four of us currently possess.  I wouldn't want you to become a zombie and not be able to report the news.

Meanwhile, Fate called upon his power of Telepathy again, and directed it to Granite for sommunication only.  _'Granite, I'm speaking to you telepathically . . . if you do not mind I an curious what happened here but I don't want Hagan knowing.  Speak in your head and I will understand.  Also, I apologize in advance for not asking first and will leave at once if there is a problem.'_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2005)

Lawrence fix Paul for a moment, the talk of the others rolling in his head. After a moment, he replies to Fate, but without any emotion. "I must give it to him... Arty has no interest to hinder us. Cooperative sources is the best thing a corpseater can have. Even cops generally have one who they gives them information. My father often talk about it around the table when we eat. And if he knows he will have his goodies, he will be more cooperative and wil be less in our legs. And look what happen to Spiderman in those comics, that's what happen when you have a corpseater on your back."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2005)

"No problem Fate," he thinks giving a mental shrug. "Besides there isn't much to say really, we dumped him in the freezer and I was about to grab a brew when there was a noise, when we went back to investigate. Paul was dead and there was this shadow thing, it gave us the usual 'you will get yours' speech and left. Although it was in telepathy. Also I think we should tell Arty what we know for a couple of reasons A: There is nothing we could tell him that he won't learn from the police reports and B: Because it would be better for him to work with us rather then against us at least we could have a chance to control the flow of information. Besides he doesn't seem that bad of a guy. Either way its up to you, your the thinker, I just like to bash stuff."

With that he goes back into the walk in cooler to look for something to drink. "Of course, no frigging beer. Man I hate these snotty places..." Is heard coming from the the cooler.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 22, 2005)

Lawrence fell silent again, his mind wandering.

_And if we hadn't taken the time to take care of Arty, we could have helped Paul better than that. Maybe we could have stop him... damn, hard to make things work... and father, how is he, did he got hurt?_

Lawrence stands up and walk outside the fridge, seeking a policemen.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 27, 2005)

Epilogue


Arty sticks around the restaurant for a bit, digging for information from the four heroes as well as the kitchen staff.  He knows he's not getting the full story, but he seems content with what he's got by the time the police arrive a few minutes later.

Due to the number of incidents in the city throughout the evening, the cops merely take statements and cordon off the scene.  It will be some time before a crime scene unit will be able to arrive.  Fate takes one last look at the body in the freezer, noting in the back of his exhausted mind that Paul Link looks no different than he did when Granite carried him out of the sewers - scoured tissue with patches of fungi.

*****

Lawrence manages to get one of the cops to track down his father.  While they aren't allowed to carry on a conversation over the police band, his father assures Lawrence that he's okay...and that they should talk in the morning back home.  Lawrence borrows a cell and has his brother come pick him up. 

An hour later, Andrew brings his car to a stop in front of their parents' house.  He looks over at Lawrence, who has been sleeping soundly for most of the ride.  

"Good job, kiddo," he says quietly, then wakes his brother just long enough to lead him to his old bedroom.

*****

Granite gives Fate a firm handshake, then nods farewell to Jorgi and Lawrence before taking off himself.  He aims himself in the general direction of the downtown area.  A few enormous leaps later, he's near his buddy's apartment.  He discretely transforms back to his "normal" form and walks the last block.

Exiting the elevator on the fourth floor, Thomas can tell by the noise that he's not too late.  Without knocking, he let's himself into his friend's unlocked apartment.  His army buddies look up from the cramped table littered with empty beer cans, chips, and cards, and give him a hearty cheer.

"We've got an empty chair waiting for you and your cash," Duece yells at him, lobbing a cold beer at him from across the room.  "That hero act won't cover your buy-in!"

His buddies laugh and clap him on the back, eager to return to the game.

*****

Jorgi is all too eager to be done with this evening.  Two nights in a row of danger is making him wonder whether things might have been quieter had he stayed in Russia and dealt with the angry mob goons.  He gives his farewells to the others and flies off into the night.  

Back at his apartment, he finds that most of the mess from his earlier encounter has been cleaned up.  It's quiet and his neighbors are locked in for the night.  He crashes in his own bed.  Before he completely drifts off to sleep, he links his mind back into the internet via his own computer.  Sure enough, all the files are now decrypted.  He forwards copies of them on to Professor Linderman as well as some secure accounts of his own for later perusal.

He drifts off to sleep with images of a cute goth girl prancing through a field of eight-foot tall green mushrooms.

*****

Fate, thoroughly exhausted, is more than ready to leave once the police finish taking their statements.  He feels like there are a number of unfinished matters to deal with, but he can't think of any that won't wait at least until morning.  By all accounts, the fungus that has rampaged the sewers has stopped growing.  The police assure him that they'll pass along the info about using strong bases to counter it.

He makes it back to his apartment, slipping through the ventilation system intangibly.  He returns to a solid form inches above his couch and is asleep moments later.  Maggie tries calling three times that night, but Fate never wakes.

*****

The next day...

The Coast City Chronicle ran Arty's story on the events of the previous night.  "Mutant Fungus Paralyzes City" the headlines screamed.  "Super Foursome to the Rescue Again" said the byline.

While there were plenty of holes in Arty's presentation of the material, what was present seemed remarkably accurate.  How he was able to piece things together and write a story in  the few scant hours after events went down was nothing short of remarkable.

Serious cleanup efforts began almost immediately, and most of the city had water and sewer services restored within a couple days.  The death toll was estimated at around 220, both those who had been "zombified" or victims of the zombies.

*****

A few days later...

Dr. Linderman rubbed his eyes and pushed himself away from the desk.  He looked over his shoulder at Dr. Breen, chair of the Genetics Department, who was also buried under a pile of reports and computer files.

"Well," Dr. Breen said without looking up, "I think it's pretty clear that the effect that took Paul over was fundamentally different from the way the zombies functioned.  Paul's DNA was changed into something entirely new.  The tissue samples from the zombies show something more akin to a viral infection.  There is, however, signs in a few cases that they may have begun to experience genetic changes as well.  I'll need to study it longer."

"Pretty much what we figured, then," Dr. Linderman said.  He was exhausted, having hardly slept since the events of that horrific night.  Some compulsion to clear Paul Link's name drove him on.

"I'm concerned about some of the samples we collected from the fungus," he continued.

"How so?"  Dr. Breen said, finally looking up at his colleague.

"Well, the spores that I had Jeanine culture turned out to be viable," he said.  "That means that this city is probably hosting several trillion spores, any one of which could trigger a future outbreak of the fungus again."

"Oh my God..."

"I'm hoping that the difference in climate will save us," Dr. Linderman said.  "The original fungus is quite rare due to its extremely sensitive growth requirements.  Once it's growing, it's more durable, but the exact mix of nutrients, moisture, and pH needed for the spores to start growing don't exist in the cooler climate of Coast City."

"So we should be okay?"

"Only time will tell," Dr. Linderman said.  "We couldn't possibly get all the spores, and it's likely that some will spread around the world...on people's clothing, on animals, even on the wind.  I think we're gonna have to create a group that will fully study this genetic profile.  Learn everything we can, just in case it makes a comeback."

"It's a shame that most of the best labs for that sort of thing are buried under a few thousand tons of rubble.  You're right, though.  I'll get all my grad students on it right away.  I think I'll start beating the bushes for some additional funding, too.  Werner Schwartzeit of Aztechnologies has been bugging me for years to do some joint genetics research with his outfit.  He's got the money, so maybe the time's right to accept his offer..."


----------

